# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - March 2016



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

Welcome to the March thread!

Here's the weather forecast for the entire month (I suspect there's some considerable guesswork involved)



FACTS!



> March is the third month of the year in both the Julian and Gregorian calendars. It is one of seven months that are 31 days long. In the Northern Hemisphere, the meteorological beginning of spring occurs on the first day of March. The March equinox on the 20th or 21st marks the astronomical beginning of spring in the Northern Hemisphere and the beginning of autumn in the Southern Hemisphere, where September is the seasonal equivalent of the Northern Hemisphere's March.
> 
> March - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





> The name of March comes from Latin Martius, the first month of the earliest Roman calendar. It was named for Mars, the Roman god of war who was also regarded as a guardian of agriculture and an ancestor of the Roman people through his sons Romulus and Remus. His month Martius was the beginning of the season for both farming and warfare, and the festivals held in his honor during the month were mirrored by others in October, when the season for these activities came to a close. Martius remained the first month of the Roman calendar year perhaps as late as 153 BC, and several religious observances in the first half of the month were originally new year's celebrations. Even in late antiquity, Roman mosaics picturing the months sometimes still placed March first.
> 
> March 1 began the numbered year in Russia until the end of the 15th century. Great Britain and its colonies continued to use March 25 until 1752, when they finally adopted the Gregorian calendar. Many other cultures and religions still celebrate the beginning of the New Year in March.



Some weather lore:







March comes in like a lion and goes out like a lamb. [--]


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

Some depressing news to start off the month: 





> A teenager has been stabbed close to a Tube station in south London.
> 
> The man, thought to be in his late teens, was found with knife injuries close to Oval station on Monday afternoon.
> 
> ...


Teenager stabbed in street 'after fight at chicken shop'


----------



## Winot (Mar 1, 2016)

Cycled past that (or rather pushed - whole junction was closed) at about 6.30pm and assumed it was an RTA. Grim.


----------



## Manter (Mar 1, 2016)

Anywhere I can get organic, free range, halal meat?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 1, 2016)

The weather forecast predicts that March will be colder than the last 3 months - time to dig out your woollies, fleeces, and thermals.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 1, 2016)

March is often cold - still winter really.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 1, 2016)

March thread is already here

Brixton news, rumour and general chat - March 2016


----------



## Maharani (Mar 1, 2016)

Pinch, punch!


----------



## Winot (Mar 1, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Pinch, punch!



Hopefully we can resolve the two-thread problem more amicably.


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 1, 2016)

teuchter said:


> March thread is already here
> 
> Brixton news, rumour and general chat - March 2016



Yep - with a blatant bit of baiting in the first post.... Hopefully you'll be next for the ban hammer, you snivelling little shit.


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh and if the above qualifies me for a ban - I'll accept it, and I certainly won't be whining and making snide comments on my return like some of you spoilt little bastards.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 1, 2016)

shifting gears said:


> Oh and if the above qualifies me for a ban - I'll accept it, and I certainly won't be whining and making snide comments on my return like some of you spoilt little bastards.


You're an example to us all.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 1, 2016)

shifting gears said:


> Yep - with a blatant bit of baiting in the first post.... Hopefully you'll be next for the ban hammer, you snivelling little shit.


Why do you think starting a March thread with a picture of people marching is "baiting"?


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

Winot said:


> Hopefully we can resolve the two-thread problem more amicably.


I didn't see the other one because I have teuchter on ignore, but seeing as this one has more posts, a far nicer intro, no dictators in the first post and I've always started these threads, this one stays. I've closed the other one and added a link to this thread.


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 1, 2016)

alcopop said:


> You're an example to us all.



Thank you. 

You are a stubborn stain on our collective underwear, faded, sad, but still with an unmistakeable eau du shit.


----------



## bimble (Mar 1, 2016)

I'd miss teuchter, even though he's the only person i've ever felt the need to put on ignore. The idea of collective u75 underwear is genuinely unsettling though thanks.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

I'd really like it if people could be nicer to each other, and desist from delivering both blatant insults and insidious personal digs through words and images. To put everyone in a better mood, here's a cute little dance.






Could we get back to discussing Brixton now please?


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

There can't be many five bar gates left in Brixton. This one is on CHL:


----------



## Maharani (Mar 1, 2016)

Shoe Fayre is to close end of May and in it's place will be Footlocker (part deux). Another high street shop. Yawn.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Shoe Fayre is to close end of May and in it's place will be Footlocker (part deux). Another high street shop. Yawn.


Fuck's sake. Brixton will soon be totally dominated by massive chains, faux independents and well-backed public schoolboy-run businesses.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

Brilliantly mad auto generated advert for some electrical company, basded on - of all things - my article on the broken pedestrian light.
Electricians in Brixton would have replaced traffic light by now



> Now one of the main reasons we are famous in Brixton and the surrounding areas as the number one Electrician around that is we never leave a job until it is 100% done.
> 
> Our electricians in Brixton wouldn’t forgive themselves if they just walked out of a customer’s home, leaving a trail of destruction, loose wires and incomplete circuits. It just goes completely against the Mr Electric Brixton manifesto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms T (Mar 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Fuck's sake. Brixton will soon be totally dominated by massive chains, faux independents and well-backed public schoolboy-run businesses.



Footlocker is a return, isn't it?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 1, 2016)

Didn't footlocker get burnt out in 2011? Its basement was on fire for about a week iirc.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Footlocker is a return, isn't it?


Yep, but its place was taken by even more corporate chains along that stretch so we're becoming more and more _Generic High St, UK._


----------



## Ms T (Mar 1, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Didn't footlocker get burnt out in 2011? Its basement was on fire for about a week iirc.


Was it that long ago?!


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Was it that long ago?!


Yep!






Little fire engine keeps an eye on Atlantic Road, Brixton


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 1, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Didn't footlocker get burnt out in 2011? Its basement was on fire for about a week iirc.


I remember walking past the aftermath every day and wondering "when the hell are they going to put it out?" 

It was starting to feel like the tyre fire from the Simpsons.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 1, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Shoe Fayre is to close end of May and in it's place will be Footlocker (part deux). Another high street shop. Yawn.


Shoe zone?


----------



## LadyV (Mar 1, 2016)

The organisation I work for is getting rid of a whole load of little storage containers and box files, example pics attached, I wondered if anyone knows of any local charities, community groups or churches perhaps that might have use for them, they'll probably end up getting landfilled if not which depresses me

If you know of anywhere, give me a shout

And apologies for the non Brixton specific comment but it seemed like a good place to start


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Shoe zone?








444 Brixton Road, next to TK Maxx.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

LadyV said:


> The organisation I work for is getting rid of a whole load of little storage containers and box files, example pics attached, I wondered if anyone knows of any local charities, community groups or churches perhaps that might have use for them, they'll probably end up getting landfilled if not which depresses me
> 
> If you know of anywhere, give me a shout
> 
> And apologies for the non Brixton specific comment but it seemed like a good place to start


The pics aren't showing.


----------



## LadyV (Mar 1, 2016)

editor said:


> The pics aren't showing.


Oops that would be because I forgot them, having a being daft day, will go back and edit


----------



## alcopop (Mar 1, 2016)

editor said:


> 444 Brixton Road, next to TK Maxx.


I know. Is this shoe fayre or  is that different?


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

alcopop said:


> I know. Is this shoe fayre or  is that different?


Different name, same store.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Different name, same store.
> 
> View attachment 84163


So one big chain is  being replaced by another big chain?


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 1, 2016)

alcopop said:


> So one big chain is  being replaced by another big chain?


At least it's a different chain that doesn't already have a store 200 yards down the street, like Poundland....


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

alcopop said:


> So one big chain is  being replaced by another big chain?


No, Shoe Zone bought the shoe retailer, Shoefayre, in 2007. Shoefayre is the old name for the Shoe Zone store. I doubt very much that there will be a shoe shop taking its place. I think I've said 'shoe' enough times for today. 
Shoe Zone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## technical (Mar 1, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> At least it's a different chain that doesn't already have a store 200 yards down the street, like Poundland....



Or sainsburys .....


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 1, 2016)

editor said:


> There can't be many five bar gates left in Brixton. This one is on CHL:
> 
> View attachment 84149


sadly that gate is in a bad state, the only reason its still there is (a) the woman who owns is mad as a box of frogs and (b) it's tied in place so it doesn't fall over


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 1, 2016)

Whether it's Shoefayre or Shoe Zone, I hope we can trust that it will carry on reeking of solvents and polymers. It's the most chemical-smelling spot in SW9. I worry for the shop staff.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Whether it's Shoefayre or Shoe Zone, I hope we can trust that it will carry on reeking of solvents and polymers. It's the most chemical-smelling spot in SW9. I worry for the shop staff.


It'll be gone for good soon, with the smell perhaps soon replaced by an equally unpleasant one of affluence.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 1, 2016)

editor said:


> It'll be gone for good soon, with the smell perhaps soon replaced by an equally unpleasant one of affluence.



Nothing wrong with the smell of affluence. It's leather and expensive perfume!


----------



## leanderman (Mar 1, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Nothing wrong with the smell of affluence. It's leather and expensive perfume!



I didn't know Footlocker was associated with affluence.

During cash-strapped points, I have made the mistake of buying kids' footwear at that Shoe Zone.

This proved the value of the adage: 'Buy cheap, buy twice'!


----------



## alcopop (Mar 1, 2016)

leanderman said:


> I didn't know Footlocker was associated with affluence.
> 
> During cash-strapped points, I have made the mistake of buying kids' footwear at that Shoe Zone.
> 
> This proved the value of the adage: 'Buy cheap, buy twice'!


If I am brutally honest with myself I have to admit I shall not weep over the loss of shoe zone. 

Really really poor quality


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

alcopop said:


> If I am brutally honest with myself I have to admit I shall not weep over the loss of shoe zone.
> 
> Really really poor quality


When was the last time you bought a pair of shoes from there?


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 1, 2016)

alcopop said:


> If I am brutally honest with myself I have to admit I shall not weep over the loss of shoe zone.
> 
> Really really poor quality



probably works for skint people who can't afford better tho', specially for kids with growing feet.....


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> probably works for skint people who can't afford better tho', specially for kids with growing feet.....


Exactly.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 1, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> probably works for skint people who can't afford better tho', specially for kids with growing feet.....



Not in my experience. Each time the shoes lasted weeks. 

It's another example of how the poor can end up paying more than the rich, like with utility charges and bank fees.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 1, 2016)

editor said:


> When was the last time you bought a pair of shoes from there?


Years ago.

Use Ebay these days.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 1, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Not in my experience. Each time the shoes lasted weeks.
> 
> It's another example of how the poor can end up paying more than the rich, like with utility charges and bank fees.


yes shit isn't it, but if the other option is going to school barefoot ?


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Not in my experience. Each time the shoes lasted weeks.
> 
> It's another example of how the poor can end up paying more than the rich, like with utility charges and bank fees.


I trust you took them back?  They seem to be doing reasonably well as a company (they sell approximately 20 million pairs of footwear per year) so I can't imagine they would have stayed in business for so long if they always sold shoes that only lasted 'weeks.'


----------



## leanderman (Mar 1, 2016)

editor said:


> I trust you took them back?  They seem to be doing reasonably well as a company (they sell approximately 20 million pairs of footwear per year) so I can't imagine they would have stayed in business for so long if they always sold shoes that only lasted 'weeks.'



I took one pair back. Full £8.99 refund. Lost the receipt for the other


----------



## alcopop (Mar 1, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> probably works for skint people who can't afford better tho', specially for kids with growing feet.....





editor said:


> I trust you took them back?  They seem to be doing reasonably well as a company (they sell approximately 20 million pairs of footwear per year) so I can't imagine they would have stayed in business for so long if they always sold shoes that only lasted 'weeks.'


That's nothing compared to footlocker.

They turned over more than 7 BILLION dollars last year!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 1, 2016)

I once went to shoe zone to get a pair of wellies. The guy behind the till tried to sell me a pair where the alarm tag had been put straight through the heel of one wellie, rendering them no longer waterproof. When I pointed this out to the bloke he shrugged and looked at me as if to say what's your problem. I still ended up buying a different pair that has lasted me a while.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 1, 2016)

Cheap shoes have always proven a false economy for me in the past.

Lots of other cheap clothes stand up well. Easier to make, so harder to make badly.


----------



## Manter (Mar 1, 2016)

Manter said:


> Anywhere I can get organic, free range, halal meat?


Can you all stop bickering for long enough to offer any suggestions?


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 1, 2016)

Manter said:


> Can you all stop bickering for long enough to offer any suggestions?


not local but tooting
London UK Butcher-Fresh Halal Meat-Halal Game Meat-Halal Poultry Butchers Tooting


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 1, 2016)

freerangehalalmeat.co.uk

You can't have organic as well, that's just picky


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 1, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Shoe Fayre is to close end of May and in it's place will be Footlocker (part deux). Another high street shop. Yawn.


 Brixton Rd used to have so many different shoe shops, and now there are so few, I've had to resort to going up west (shudders). Shoe Fayre were always crap though, could never find anything decent in there ever.


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 1, 2016)

Manter said:


> Can you all stop bickering for long enough to offer any suggestions?



Freerange halal chicken in Damascus gate market, shepherds bush on the Uxbridge Road opposite bush hall


----------



## Manter (Mar 1, 2016)

Thankyou uk benzo, cuppa tee, SpamMisery


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 1, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> freerangehalalmeat.co.uk
> 
> You can't have organic as well, that's just picky




Not sure if the people mentioned in this piece are still in business or if it's a practical option for Manter but I've read a few things in the press recently about nu-muslim halal hippies who are trying to go back to the land and produce ethical halal organic grass-fed etc…
Halal meat consumers urged to consider animal welfare - BBC News


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Brixton Rd used to have so many different shoe shops, and now there are so few, I've had to resort to going up west (shudders). Shoe Fayre were always crap though, could never find anything decent in there ever.


Such a shame when Websters closed.







Websters shoe shop closes after 140 years of service to Brixton


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

Loughborough Road, 1.30am


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 2, 2016)

editor said:


> Loughborough Road, 1.30am
> 
> View attachment 84178


that is a great photo


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 2, 2016)

Pretty accurate so far - just had one of the couple of showers due for today ... and the sun has reappeared. Breaking news.



editor said:


> Welcome to the March thread!
> 
> Here's the weather forecast for the entire month (I suspect there's some considerable guesswork involved)
> 
> View attachment 84143


----------



## CH1 (Mar 2, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Brixton Rd used to have so many different shoe shops, and now there are so few, I've had to resort to going up west (shudders). Shoe Fayre were always crap though, could never find anything decent in there ever.


The situation is similarly dire for gent's outfitters. Where Footlocker was, and four phone shops are now was Burtons Tailoring. When that closed down and an Asian enterprise took over and was cheaper but same sort of thing.

That fell victim to Lambeth Council's mid 1990s regeneration scheme which swept away Index Bookshop and brought us Argos and WH Smiths and Sainsburys.

Seems the same market forces are still at work - meaning its OK to have two trainer shops in the high street, but not OK to have a "proper" shoe shop (like Websters was).

Currently if I had an emergency posh funeral I could go to The Baron - but he's out in August courtesy of Network Rail.


----------



## Angellic (Mar 2, 2016)

LadyV said:


> The organisation I work for is getting rid of a whole load of little storage containers and box files, example pics attached, I wondered if anyone knows of any local charities, community groups or churches perhaps that might have use for them, they'll probably end up getting landfilled if not which depresses me
> 
> If you know of anywhere, give me a shout
> 
> And apologies for the non Brixton specific comment but it seemed like a good place to start



I've been doing the same with an office clearout - i offered them to a charity shop in Victoria and they took all of them. Worth trying the same thing locally.


----------



## bimble (Mar 2, 2016)

CH1 said:


> The situation is similarly dire for gent's outfitters. Where Footlocker was, and four phone shops are now was Burtons Tailoring. When that closed down and an Asian enterprise took over and was cheaper but same sort of thing.
> 
> That fell victim to Lambeth Council's mid 1990s regeneration scheme which swept away Index Bookshop and brought us Argos and WH Smiths and Sainsburys.
> 
> ...


Very sadly i think what you're describing (the disappearance from our streets of bookshops and well dressed men) isn't really a local issue but a sort of widespread tragedy. At least Baron is not going to give up without a fight though.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Mar 2, 2016)

CH1 said:


> The situation is similarly dire for gent's outfitters. Where Footlocker was, and four phone shops are now was Burtons Tailoring. When that closed down and an Asian enterprise took over and was cheaper but same sort of thing.
> 
> That fell victim to Lambeth Council's mid 1990s regeneration scheme which swept away Index Bookshop and brought us Argos and WH Smiths and Sainsburys.
> 
> ...



You could also go to H&M or Morley's. There's also Joy on Acre Lane and Traid in the same row of shops. And also T K Maxx. And M&S do suits. Not forgetting the painfully hip Shoreditch offshoot Urban Excess on Atlantic Road. To be fair, there's now more mens' outfitters in Brixton than there were when I arrived here back in 1992. 

And Burtons haven't been called Burton's Tailoring since the 1970s and hasn't been that posh for about 40 years - Gone for a Burton: Time was when Burton's meant suits. This week they

I share your lament about a lack of bookshops, but there's always BookMongers. BTW, Index didn't close down until 2005, not the mid-1990s.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 2, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> You could also go to H&M or Morley's. There's also Joy on Acre Lane and Traid in the same row of shops. And also T K Maxx. And M&S do suits. Not forgetting the painfully hip Shoreditch offshoot Urban Excess on Atlantic Road. To be fair, there's now more mens' outfitters in Brixton than there were when I arrived here back in 1992.
> 
> And Burtons haven't been called Burton's Tailoring since the 1970s and hasn't been that posh for about 40 years - Gone for a Burton: Time was when Burton's meant suits. This week they
> 
> I share your lament about a lack of bookshops, but there's always BookMongers. BTW, Index didn't close down until 2005, not the mid-1990s.


Re Burtons: I arrived in Brixton in the 1970s. 
Hadn't thought of trying H & M - assumed it was women's fashion.
Morleys - menswear used to be very expensive so haven't tried it for 20 years.

But thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

Thunder! And lightning! Very very frightening!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 2, 2016)

editor said:


> Thunder! And lightning! Very very frightening!


Bloody lovely weather out there.  And I wanted to go out.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

I see that People Plus - the rebranded A4e bunch - are next to M&S on Brixton Road. Their façade shares a big advert for cocktails which seems a little incongruous. 



> PeoplePlus, formerly known as Action for Employment or A4e, is a for-profit welfare-to-work company based in the United Kingdom. The company began in Sheffield in 1991 to provide redundant steelworkers with training so that they could find new jobs. Wikipedia


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 2, 2016)

They've been there for years (branded as All for Emma)


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> They've been there for years (branded as All for Emma)


What has?


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 2, 2016)

People Plus (which was then A4E) using the offices above TK Maxx with the entrance to the side of the railway arch. 

"All 4 Emma" was the name made up to support allegations against the A4E founder and former CEO


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> People Plus (which was then A4E) using the offices above TK Maxx with the entrance to the side of the railway arch.
> 
> "All 4 Emma" was the name made up to support allegations against the A4E founder and former CEO


Um, OK, but the entrance was branded as A4e until quite recently, and enjoyed the same incongruous cocktail advert right next to the entrance.


----------



## Manter (Mar 2, 2016)

Anyone else as baffled by that interaction as I am?! ^^


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

Manter said:


> Anyone else as baffled by that interaction as I am?! ^^


I'm completely baffled. I've no idea where the 'All 4 Emma' branding was supposed to be. I was just making the point that I think it's a bit inappropriate/amusing/whatever to have a cocktail bar advert on the window of a place for people looking for work.


----------



## Winot (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm glad to see that Google street view has blurred the face of Christ the Redeemer for the sake of anonymity.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 2, 2016)

Winot said:


> I'm glad to see that Google street view has blurred the face of Christ the Redeemer for the sake of anonymity.


I thought it was the Statue of Liberty....


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

Winot said:


> I'm glad to see that Google street view has blurred the face of Christ the Redeemer for the sake of anonymity.


I like the way that from the angle of the photo it almost looks like the finger is pointing into the offices of A4e. This way for cocktails, unemployed people!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 2, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> People Plus (which was then A4E) using the offices above TK Maxx with the entrance to the side of the railway arch.
> 
> "All 4 Emma" was the name made up to support allegations against the A4E founder and former CEO


 I go past there twice a day and never really noticed. I had the misfortune to be 'helped' by A4E when I was ill/unemployed, so I usually shudder when I see their name.  Is it an office for clients or just for admin?


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> I go past there twice a day and never really noticed. I had the misfortune to be 'helped' by A4E when I was ill/unemployed, so I usually shudder when I see their name.  Is it an office for clients or just for admin?


For 'clients': Has Anyone Had Any Experience With A4E?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 2, 2016)

editor said:


> For 'clients': Has Anyone Had Any Experience With A4E?


they were in the job centre when I saw them - but that was a while back.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 2, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Not sure if the people mentioned in this piece are still in business or if it's a practical option for Manter but I've read a few things in the press recently about nu-muslim halal hippies who are trying to go back to the land and produce ethical halal organic grass-fed etc…
> Halal meat consumers urged to consider animal welfare - BBC News



Interesting article.

I think its a mistake to see halal meat as for muslims only. The Uzbek I used to know had never had non halal meat until she came here. She preferred the halal meat. Tasted different. Halal slaughtering drains the blood out. Not at all like the traditional British roast beef which is full of it. According to her.

Uzbeks are big meat eaters as descended from nomadic herders.

Its what ur used to having. As an Uzbek she was still influenced by Soviet times- ie Uzbekistan was a secular republic and she was not religious.

Bit like us celebrating Xmas but not being Christian.

Aside from that she liked it here. Could not stay due to our onerous immigration rules. Despite her child being born here. Couldn’t even get dual citizenship for him.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 2, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Shoe Fayre is to close end of May and in it's place will be Footlocker (part deux). Another high street shop. Yawn.



I used to get cheap trainers from there. Yet another affordable shop going.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2016)

The old Unison offices in Acre Lane now hosts a 'pop up room escape game' called, Enter the Oubliette. It's £30 per person for an hour of an escape game that "is perfect for groups of friends, corporate outings, team-building exercises."


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 3, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Interesting article.
> 
> I think its a mistake to see halal meat as for muslims only. The Uzbek I used to know had never had non halal meat until she came here. She preferred the halal meat. Tasted different. Halal slaughtering drains the blood out. Not at all like the traditional British roast beef which is full of it. According to her.


For over 80% of halal meat in the UK there is no real difference in the physical method of slaughter. Animal are stunned and their throat is cut. 

Expect to see much more halal meat and halal meat with free range and organic choices in on the shelves in the coming years as supermarkets cash in on the Muslim middle class. 

Another (though admittedly minor) reason why more immigrants would benefit us. More demand for halal meat would help our farming industry a bit.


----------



## aka (Mar 3, 2016)

All slaughtering should really drain the blood out. There's practically zero blood in roast beef or even the rarest of steaks despite what the colour would suggest.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> Another (though admittedly minor) reason why more immigrants would benefit us. More demand for halal meat would help our farming industry a bit.



More demand for meat is not a collective benefit at all - the opposite.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 3, 2016)

teuchter said:


> More demand for meat is not a collective benefit at all - the opposite.


Benefits our sheep farmers


----------



## Whagwan (Mar 3, 2016)

aka said:


> All slaughtering should really drain the blood out. There's practically zero blood in roast beef or even the rarest of steaks despite what the colour would suggest.



Yup, juices aren't blood...


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2016)

The less meat being eaten, the better, however the thing is being slaughtered.
UN urges global move to meat and dairy-free diet


----------



## Rushy (Mar 3, 2016)

Whagwan said:


> Yup, juices aren't blood...


A yummy cocktail of mycoglobin and water. Nom nom.


----------



## T & P (Mar 3, 2016)

I think the problem is overpopulation rather than too much meat being consumed. As somone who's made the conscious decision never to breed, I feel entitled to eat as many burgers and steaks as my heart can withstand. I do not eat that much meat as it happens but I still enjoy it a few times a week, and as far as I'm concerned the world can end tomorrow before I would consider quitting cheese.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 3, 2016)

T & P said:


> I think the problem is overpopulation rather than too much meat being consumed. As somone who's made the conscious decision never to breed, I feel entitled to eat as many burgers and steaks as my heart can withstand. I do not eat that much meat as it happens but I still enjoy it a few times a week, and as far as I'm concerned the world can end tomorrow before I would consider quitting cheese.


Too much meat (and dairy) for the size of population. It was only ever manageable (in modern history) because lots of the global population could not afford meat.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2016)

T & P said:


> I think the problem is overpopulation rather than too much meat being consumed.


Um, OK. So to save the planet from the hugely damaging environmental impact of global warming, there's two choices:

1. Everyone eats much less meat
2. Carry on eating meat but introduce mass euthanasia to reduce the amount being eaten.

I think option #1 best sounds best.


----------



## bimble (Mar 3, 2016)

It's not (just) about global warming though it's about acres and acres of arable land being used to make a few burgers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2016)

T & P said:


> I think the problem is overpopulation rather than too much meat being consumed. As somone who's made the conscious decision never to breed, I feel entitled to eat as many burgers and steaks as my heart can withstand. I do not eat that much meat as it happens but I still enjoy it a few times a week, and as far as I'm concerned the world can end tomorrow before I would consider quitting cheese.


i like the way you've made not only the conscious decision not to breed but also the equally conscious decision to continue play your part in activities which fuck the environment for future generations.


----------



## T & P (Mar 3, 2016)

editor said:


> Um, OK. So to save the planet from the hugely damaging environmental impact of global warming, there's two choices:
> 
> 1. Everyone eats much less meat
> 2. Carry on eating meat but introduce mass euthanasia to reduce the amount being eaten.
> ...



Who's suggested mass euthanasia? Not me- I'm suggesting working towards reducing the human population of the planet, which is 7 times higher than it was only a century ago. In other words, unsustainable.

A 7bn population of vegans will still be consuming many other resources that will further displace other species and continue the alarming deforestation of the planet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2016)

T & P said:


> Who's suggested mass euthanasia? Not me- I'm suggesting working towards reducing the human population of the planet, which is 7 times higher than it was only a century ago. In other words, unsustainable.


i am not persuaded that your conscious decision not to procreate really counts as working towards reducing the human population of the planet.


----------



## T & P (Mar 3, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i like the way you've made not only the conscious decision not to breed but also the equally conscious decision to continue play your part in activities which fuck the environment for future generations.


Well, I never claimed to be perfect. But my not having any children will be far, far less harmful to the planet regardless of my dietary habits than a family of frutarians who decide to have but a single child.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2016)

T & P said:


> Who's suggested mass euthanasia? Not me- I'm suggesting working towards reducing the human population of the planet, which is 7 times higher than it was only a century ago. In other words, unsustainable.
> 
> A 7bn population of vegans will still be consuming many other resources that will further displace other species and continue the alarming deforestation of the planet.



The difference in resource use between a vegan and a regular meat eater is pretty stark though. As in an order of magnitude or more depending who you ask.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2016)

T & P said:


> Who's suggested mass euthanasia? Not me- I'm suggesting working towards reducing the human population of the planet, which is 7 times higher than it was only a century ago. In other words, unsustainable.
> 
> A 7bn population of vegans will still be consuming many other resources that will further displace other species and continue the alarming deforestation of the planet.


I'm not sure many people are calling for a vegan world, but just for people to eat a lot, lot less meat. How do you think we should work towards 'reducing the human population of the planet'? What ideas do you have there?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2016)

T & P said:


> Well, I never claimed to be perfect. But my not having any children will be far, far less harmful to the planet regardless of my dietary habits than a family of frutarians who decide to have but a single child.


yeh. your non-existent children will cause no harm to the environment. but your insistence on your own gratification at the cost of the environment does you no credit.


----------



## T & P (Mar 3, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i am not persuaded that your conscious decision not to procreate really counts as working towards reducing the human population of the planet.


Well, I can only do my bit. If we all decided not have any children, the human population problem would be solved fairly swiftly


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2016)

T & P said:


> Well, I never claimed to be perfect. But my not having any children will be far, far less harmful to the planet regardless of my dietary habits than a family of frutarians who decide to have but a single child.


I don't think that's true. Your meat eating potentially represents the resource use (for food) of 10 or 20 vegan children.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2016)

editor said:


> I'm not sure many people are calling for a vegan world, but just for people to eat a lot, lot less meat. How do you think we should work towards 'reducing the human population of the planet'? What ideas do you have there?


on mondays we could cull people with a t in their names and on tuesdays those with a p. other days might see those with a q lined up and shot while the francis xaviers of this world might fear x day.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2016)

Someone's done a study on the impact of a veggie world:



> At least one research team has run the numbers on what global veganism would mean for the planet. In 2009 researchers from the Netherlands Environmental Assessment Agency published their projections of the greenhouse gas consequences if humanity came to eat less meat, no meat, or no animal products at all. The researchers predicted that universal veganism would reduce agriculture-related carbon emissions by 17 percent, methane emissions by 24 percent, and nitrous oxide emissions by 21 percent by 2050.
> 
> Universal vegetarianism would result in similarly impressive reductions in greenhouse gas emissions. What’s more, the Dutch researchers found that worldwide vegetarianism or veganism would achieve these gains at a much lower cost than a purely energy-focused intervention involving carbon taxes and renewable energy technology.
> 
> ...


----------



## T & P (Mar 3, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. your non-existent children will cause no harm to the environment. but your insistence on your own gratification at the cost of the environment does you no credit.


Given that having children is in our era nothing more than a lifestyle choice, how is it any different?


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 3, 2016)

and 18% of greenhouse gases are produced by cows (more than cars)


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2016)

T & P said:


> Well, I can only do my bit. If we all decided not have any children, the human population problem would be solved fairly swiftly


not procreating is not 'working towards a reduction'. it is simply not working towards maintaining or increasing the population.


----------



## T & P (Mar 3, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I don't think that's true. Your meat eating potentially represents the resource use (for food) of 10 or 20 vegan children.


But the total environmental footprint of a person who gets to live an average lifespan will still be far, far greater than the proportion of my environmental footprint caused by my dietary habits.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2016)

T & P said:


> Given that having children is in our era nothing more than a lifestyle choice, how is it any different?


how is what any different?


----------



## T & P (Mar 3, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> not procreating is not 'working towards a reduction'. it is simply not working towards maintaining or increasing the population.


Same end results.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2016)

That article raises some other interesting points too: 


> A second major ramification of global vegetarianism would be expanses of new land available. Currently, grazing land for ruminants—cows and their kin—accounts for a staggering 26 percent of the world’s ice-free land surface. The Dutch scientists predict that 2.7 billion hectares (about 10.4 million square miles) of that grazing land would be freed up by global vegetarianism, along with 100 million hectares (about 386,000 square miles) of land that’s currently used to grow crops for livestock. Not all of this land would be suitable for humans, but surely it stands to reason that this sudden influx of new territory would make land much cheaper on the whole.





> A third major ramification of global vegetarianism would be that the risk of antibiotic-resistant infections would plummet. Currently, the routine use of antibiotics in animal farming to promote weight gain and prevent illness in unsanitary conditions is a major contributor to antibiotic resistance. Last year the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention announced that at least 2 million Americans fall ill from antibiotic-resistant pathogens every year and declared that “much of antibiotic use in animals is unnecessary and inappropriate and makes everyone less safe.”


----------



## T & P (Mar 3, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> how is what any different?


The "insistence on own gratification" you speak of. Do you chastise people who have offspring in a similar manner to those who eat meat?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2016)

T & P said:


> Same end results.


no, it isn't.

actively working towards reducing human population suggests killing people or similar.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2016)

T & P said:


> The "insistence on own gratification" you speak of. Do you chastise people who have offspring in a similar manner to those who eat meat?


i don't chastise anyone, even though the temptation can at times be almost overwhelming


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2016)

T & P said:


> The "insistence on own gratification" you speak of. Do you chastise people who have offspring in a similar manner to those who eat meat?


What do you think about the points raised in the article I've quoted?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2016)

T & P said:


> But the total environmental footprint of a person who gets to live an average lifespan will still be far, far greater than the proportion of my environmental footprint caused by my dietary habits.


It might be greater. But far, far greater? I'd like to see your workings. Assuming they live as a vegan.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> no, it isn't.
> 
> actively working towards reducing human population suggests killing people or similar.



What does "or similar" mean exactly?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2016)

teuchter said:


> What does "or similar" mean exactly?


what i had in mind was campaigns of mass sterilisation and so on


----------



## alcopop (Mar 3, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> what i had in mind was campaigns of mass sterilisation and so on


I think that would be more humane than the mass killings proposed earlier


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2016)

alcopop said:


> I think that would be more humane than the mass killings proposed earlier


wouldn't say forced sterilisations much better than killings.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2016)

Thought I'd just interrupt this to post up a pic of the soon-to-disappear Shoe Zone/Fayre.


----------



## bimble (Mar 3, 2016)

Apparently there are now more chickens on the planet than all the other birds put together. 
Not entirely sure why I'm typing this but it seems vaguely relevant, and sad.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 3, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> wouldn't say forced sterilisations much better than killings.


I certainly wouldn't say they were good. Ideally we would have;

No mass killings
No mass sterilisation
Lots of steaks


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> not procreating is not 'working towards a reduction'. it is simply not working towards maintaining or increasing the population.





T & P said:


> Same end results.





Pickman's model said:


> no, it isn't.
> 
> actively working towards reducing human population suggests killing people or similar.





teuchter said:


> What does "or similar" mean exactly?





Pickman's model said:


> what i had in mind was campaigns of mass sterilisation and so on



I think you are getting a bit confused in your argument here.


----------



## Whagwan (Mar 3, 2016)

teuchter said:


> It might be greater. But far, far greater? I'd like to see your workings. Assuming they live as a vegan.



Decent bit by Doug Stanhope on the impact of procreation...


----------



## bimble (Mar 3, 2016)

^ that's funny it is. But.. the very same idea is used by all sorts of mental reactionaries the world over who are convinced that 'we' - with our contraception & women's rights and gay people - are hurtling towards our own demise look at our falling population rates and all that.
I think the problem is that thing called the agricultural revolution, without that there'd never have been so many of us and all would be well.


----------



## T & P (Mar 3, 2016)

editor said:


> What do you think about the points raised in the article I've quoted?


It makes some good points and I'm all in favour of reducing human meat consumption- as I have indeed reduced mine- but we should be able to have _some_ meat and dairy consumption without royally fucking the planet.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 3, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I think you are getting a bit confused in your argument here.


How about tax  breaks for the unchilded?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I think you are getting a bit confused in your argument here.


i think you don't know what you're talking about. again.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 3, 2016)

T & P said:


> It makes some good points and I'm all in favour of reducing human meat consumption- as I have indeed reduced mine- but we should be able to have _some_ meat and dairy consumption without royally fucking the planet.


You have reduced your consumption of human meat?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2016)

alcopop said:


> I certainly wouldn't say they were good. Ideally we would have;
> 
> No mass killings
> No mass sterilisation
> Lots of steaks


so you're suggesting working towards a reduction of the human population through cannibalism.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 3, 2016)

This thread is making me want to eat a burger in Pop Brixton.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2016)

alcopop said:


> How about tax  breaks for the unchilded?


How would this work and what would its aims be?


----------



## alcopop (Mar 3, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> so you're suggesting working towards a reduction of the human population through cannibalism.



No. I don't think so...

Would feeding vegetarians to cows work?


----------



## bimble (Mar 3, 2016)

teuchter said:


> How would this work and what would its aims be?


teucher the literalist strikes again. .
People who haven't spawned (and may just have a cat instead) are cheaper for the state, surely - no school places, no added little burdens on the nhs. I'm all for it. But not in a very serious way.

edit: It's not a very funny thing to joke about though because (not long ago but possibly not happening anymore) people in villages in India were being offered portable radios in return for agreeing to sterilisation.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 3, 2016)

teuchter said:


> How would this work and what would its aims be?


Haven't thought it through tbh but possibly something like married couples get tax breaks to promote marriage


----------



## irf520 (Mar 3, 2016)

bimble said:


> teucher the literalist strikes again. .
> People who haven't spawned (and may just have a cat instead) are cheaper for the state, surely - no school places, no added little burdens on the nhs. I'm all for it. But not in a very serious way.



But have you considered the environmental impact of your cat's food. It's MEAT after all 
Unless you're one of those fruitloops with a 'vegetarian cat'.


----------



## bimble (Mar 3, 2016)

irf520 said:


> But have you considered the environmental impact of your cat's food. It's MEAT after all
> Unless you're one of those fruitloops with a 'vegetarian cat'.


Mea culpa. I'm sure his food is mainly eyeballs and bollocks though, the bits nobody will miss?


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 3, 2016)

I'd miss mine if the cat ate them.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 3, 2016)

Worry not. Population growth will surely be brought into check soon enough by a new flu epidemic and/or drug resistant bacteria. Or a  colossal meteorite. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## bimble (Mar 3, 2016)

Malthus is not cool anymore, haven't you heard?


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2016)

T & P said:


> It makes some good points and I'm all in favour of reducing human meat consumption- as I have indeed reduced mine- but we should be able to have _some_ meat and dairy consumption without royally fucking the planet.


Indeed, and although I've never touched meat for decades, you'll never hear me shouting for the banning of meat. But there's a shitload wrong with many aspects of mass meat production and that really does need looking at, along with a general reduction in meat eating overall.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 3, 2016)

bimble said:


> Malthus is not cool anymore, haven't you heard?


Yeah but  neomalthusianism is still quite trendy out in the sticks.


----------



## bimble (Mar 3, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Yeah but  neomalthusianism is still quite trendy out in the sticks.


Yep, and maybe it's having a resurgence in zone 2 too.


----------



## LadyV (Mar 3, 2016)

editor said:


> The old Unison offices in Acre Lane now hosts a 'pop up room escape game' called, Enter the Oubliette. It's £30 per person for an hour of an escape game that "is perfect for groups of friends, corporate outings, team-building exercises."


WTF? Seriously? Who would go to that?


----------



## T & P (Mar 3, 2016)

editor said:


> Indeed, and although I've never touched eat for decades, you'll never hear me shouting for the banning of meat. But there's a shitload wrong with many aspects of mass meat production and that really does need looking at, along with a general reduction in meat eating overall.


Completely agree with that.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 3, 2016)

editor said:


> Indeed, and although I've never touched eat for decades, you'll never hear me shouting for the banning of meat. But there's a shitload wrong with many aspects of mass meat production and that really does need looking at, along with a general reduction in meat eating overall.


Same as palm oil production etc.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 3, 2016)

editor said:


> The old Unison offices in Acre Lane now hosts a 'pop up room escape game' called, Enter the Oubliette. It's £30 per person for an hour of an escape game that "is perfect for groups of friends, corporate outings, team-building exercises."





LadyV said:


> WTF? Seriously? Who would go to that?



I went to one of those games up in Euston a couple of years back.  It was fun, different and it made a change from sitting in the pub all night.

In fact I've done some other games like that where you roam a particular area of London (King's X, Tower Bridge area etc) playing an interactive game, which takes you round the really interesting back alleys and places you never knew existed (like the musical grave things up off Pentonville Road). 

The outdoor roaming ones are about £30 a pop and last 3 hours, which I think is really good value for an afternoon of entertainment with a gang of mates. 

£30 for an indoor one that lasts an hour (i.e. the one on Acre Lane) is a bit steep in that respect.  The indoor one in Euston is about £20 for the hour, which is far more reasonable.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 3, 2016)

LadyV said:


> WTF? Seriously? Who would go to that?



People who used to be into paintball ten years ago?


----------



## discobastard (Mar 3, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> People who used to be into paintball ten years ago?


I think it's less of a hobbyist thing. 

Once you solved your way out the room you won't be going back for another go...


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 3, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I think it's less of a hobbyist thing.
> 
> Once you solved your way out the room you won't be going back for another go...



Maybe they'll then go to another room. It's all that team-bugling thing innit. Go-kart racing etc.


----------



## LadyV (Mar 3, 2016)

irf520 said:


> But have you considered the environmental impact of your cat's food. It's MEAT after all


Actually I saw a programme which explained how much "meat" was in cat and dog food and it ain't much!


----------



## bimble (Mar 3, 2016)

LadyV said:


> WTF? Seriously? Who would go to that?


have you seen the website ? It's worse than you might imagine.
You get to play at living in a dehumanising vaguely kafkaesque type world.. their website promises a parallel universe where "The government rations and controls everything to keep things tidy .".
Far out.


----------



## irf520 (Mar 3, 2016)

bimble said:


> have you seen the website ? It's worse than you might imagine.
> You get to play at living in a dehumanising vaguely kafkaesque type world.. their website promises a parallel universe where "The government rations and controls everything to keep things tidy .".
> Far out.



Sounds like the sort of world enviromental activists would like.


----------



## bimble (Mar 3, 2016)

LadyV said:


> Actually I saw a programme which explained how much "meat" was in cat and dog food and it ain't much!


what am i feeding the cat then? mulched down flatpack furniture & powdered bones probably. I don't want to know really, he seems fine with it.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 3, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Maybe they'll then go to another room. It's all that team-bugling thing innit. Go-kart racing etc.


Team bugling?  Is that a thing?


----------



## bimble (Mar 3, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Team bugling?  Is that a thing?


----------



## irf520 (Mar 3, 2016)

bimble said:


> what am i feeding the cat then? mulched down flatpack furniture & powdered bones probably. I don't want to know really, he seems fine with it.



Ash. IIRC there's a certain percentage of ash in cat food. It's listed in the ingredients.


----------



## bimble (Mar 3, 2016)

irf520 said:


> Ash. IIRC there's a certain percentage of ash in cat food. It's listed in the ingredients.


You just made me read the label on my cat's food for the first time and it says: "we choose to use as pet food in this recipe, fish and rice that originally came from human food chain ", so that sounds pretty eco-friendly to me. No ash is mentioned though the stated percentages of good stuff don't add up 100.


----------



## irf520 (Mar 3, 2016)

You feed him posh cat food then by the sound of it.

Ash in Pet Food | PetCareRx


----------



## bimble (Mar 3, 2016)

irf520 said:


> You feed him posh cat food then by the sound of it.


probably. This is even worse than admitting to going to Mamma Doughs for the overpriced pizza.


----------



## irf520 (Mar 3, 2016)

My parents' cat used to get fed mainly on Felix pouches and Go-cat dry food. But she went absolutely potty for Marks & Sparks honey roast ham. We used to give her that as a treat, or as a bribe to get her to go somewhere she didn't want to - like into the box when it was time to go to the vet's.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 3, 2016)

bimble said:


> probably. This is even worse than admitting to going to Mamma Doughs for the overpriced pizza.


Bozita?


----------



## deadringer (Mar 3, 2016)

bimble said:


> teucher the literalist strikes again. .
> People who haven't spawned (and may just have a cat instead) are cheaper for the state, surely - no school places, no added little burdens on the nhs. I'm all for it. But not in a very serious way.
> 
> edit: It's not a very funny thing to joke about though because (not long ago but possibly not happening anymore) people in villages in India were being offered portable radios in return for agreeing to sterilisation.



Make it a DAB and I'll agree to a sterilisation.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 3, 2016)

deadringer said:


> Make it a DAB and I'll agree to a sterilisation.



Ein DAB.






Now off you go for the snip!


----------



## bimble (Mar 3, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Bozita?


had to google that but no, he's not that posh. I found my cat via a handwritten poster sticky taped down the road saying "kitten to sale £20 " & the handover took place on top of the freezer in the corner shop, small cat transferred from a man's pocket into my care.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 3, 2016)

editor said:


> The old Unison offices in Acre Lane now hosts a 'pop up room escape game' called, Enter the Oubliette. It's £30 per person for an hour of an escape game that "is perfect for groups of friends, corporate outings, team-building exercises."


Curious to know:
a - does it still belong to Lambeth Council?
b - are there any customers for such an odd venture?


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Curious to know:
> a - does it still belong to Lambeth Council?
> b - are there any customers for such an odd venture?


This is nu Brixton, where people line up to give away their money for such_ totes exciting _novelties.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 3, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Curious to know:
> a - does it still belong to Lambeth Council?
> b - are there any customers for such an odd venture?





editor said:


> This is nu Brixton, where people line up to give away their money for such_ totes exciting _novelties.



Seems to be pretty well booked up for the next 2-3 weeks at least.

It's not a particularly new thing, been in this country for 2-3 years at least (that kind of thing anyway).  What I didn't know when I visited the one in Euston (a friend of me invited me along - she's into theatre and interactive stuff like that) is that it's quite a big thing overseas - quite a popular family/social pasttime in Hungary I was told by the guys who run it.  They were actually Hungarian (and very nice with it) and decided to have a go in the UK (HintHunt I think it's called).

I enjoyed it but would not be desperate to do it again.  And it's not really the kind of thing to get worked up about - it's quite innocent fun, not particularly 'luxury' or hipsterish.  It's not like there's loads of them popping up all over Brixton and thumbing their noses at the local community (though this Brixton one does seem a bit steep).

And it's been mentioned here before 

Brixton news, rumour and general chat - January 2016


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 3, 2016)

bimble said:


> have you seen the website ? It's worse than you might imagine.
> You get to play at living in a dehumanising vaguely kafkaesque type world.. their website promises a parallel universe where "The government rations and controls everything to keep things tidy .".
> Far out.



Spot on - pay 30 sheets, walk into a darkened room, down a ladder into a dank tunnel, walk 800 yards, up a ladder, emerge in   ... _Brixton Villaaaaaaaaage .... where dehumanising kafkaesque street food awaits_


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 3, 2016)

I noticed Brixton town hall clock said the wrong time today, said 5 o'clock when it was about 11.30 ish. Is this all part of the town hall rebuilding? 

I rely on that clock to know if I'll be late of a morning. bugger.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 3, 2016)

I've 125 cash money to give to the Calais camps after a little fundraiser. Whose the best person to give it to? Manter ?


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 3, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> I noticed Brixton town hall clock said the wrong time today, said 5 o'clock when it was about 11.30 ish. Is this all part of the town hall rebuilding?
> 
> I rely on that clock to know if I'll be late of a morning. bugger.


interesting. i noticed a delorean driving round and round the one way system this evening.


----------



## Manter (Mar 3, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> I've 125 cash money to give to the Calais camps after a little fundraiser. Whose the best person to give it to? Manter ?


Please please please go on here: and buy some sleeping bags: Leisure Fayre - E-Commerce Web Store 

We urgently need them as apart from the Calais evictions, we have also been told that in the Dunkirk move, no one will be allowed to take anything like clothes and blankets with them as there has been a huge scabies outbreak. 

Thankyou so much x


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 3, 2016)

Town hall clock's been stopped for days - maybe a full week? now. it's playing havoc with my time perception, which is bad enough in a London February because yes it could be 5pm and dark, even if it's 3pm or 7pm when it could be just as cold and dark. 
(the bings and clangs are still binging at the correct intervals though to mark the hours)


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 3, 2016)

Manter said:


> Please please please go on here: and buy some sleeping bags: Leisure Fayre - E-Commerce Web Store
> 
> We urgently need them as apart from the Calais evictions, we have also been told that in the Dunkirk move, no one will be allowed to take anything like clothes and blankets with them as there has been a huge scabies outbreak.
> 
> Thankyou so much x


done


----------



## Manter (Mar 3, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> done


Thankyou! xx


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 3, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Worry not. Population growth will surely be brought into check soon enough by a new flu epidemic and/or drug resistant bacteria. Or a  colossal meteorite. It's just a matter of time.



Not that far fetched. Last flu epidemic was after WW1. Spread by people returning home after war. Killed more than died in the war. So far science has stopped any real epidemics. As well as better public health safeguards to stop disease spreading.  But as you say drugs are not keeping up that well with possible next epidemic. With increased globalisation in last hundred years disease can spread more easily. As with AIDS. Which fortunately was not airborne virus.

As for population growth Dorling is an optimistic. (But he has his critics). Basically he argues that world population growth is reaching a plateau and will stop increasing. 

As this discussion started off with Manter asking about halal meat he has interesting things to say about migration:



> This 10 billion mark is proving talismanic, with a spate of doom-laden books presaging the moment. One eagerly awaited tome, by Stephen Emmott, will be published shortly, with a message to be very scared. Dorling, by contrast, is more sanguine. Several factors, he argues, are driving down fertility rates. One is education. Another is public health. More intriguing is his contention about migration: "People tend to rapidly adopt the fertility rates of the places they move to. If Europeans want to be well cared for in our old age, and we also want fewer future people in the world, the last thing we should be doing is trying to reduce migration to Europe."


----------



## irf520 (Mar 3, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> But as you say drugs are not keeping up that well with possible next epidemic.



I wonder how much of that is due to the fact that pharmaceutical companies would rather develop drugs which can be pushed to basically healthy people every day for the rest of the lives than drugs which are only taken for a few days when someone is actually sick.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 3, 2016)

irf520 said:


> I wonder how much of that is due to the fact that pharmaceutical companies would rather develop drugs which can be pushed to basically healthy people every day for the rest of the lives than drugs which are only taken for a few days when someone is actually sick.



I think its more scary than that. We have got used to science keeping up with dealing with disease. There is real problem with antibiotic resistant strains. 

Make one think whilst the papers are full of Syria etc the global big underlying problems like climate change, feeding everyone and dealing with disease which are global issues that can only be dealt with on a united global basis are taking a back seat.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 3, 2016)

bimble said:


> I wonder how much of that is due to the fact that pharmaceutical companies would rather develop drugs which can be pushed to basically healthy people every day for the rest of the lives than drugs which are only taken for a few days when someone is actually sick.


Interesting program on radio 4 yesterday. It said the financial structure whereby you only have so many years to profit from your drug is against development because there is incentive to use it as much as possible in a short space of time. The antibiotics would last much longer if used sparingly so the answer is to buy out the valuable ones from the pharmaceutical companies who develop them (£ billions), and then use then as sparingly as possible for a longer period.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 4, 2016)

alcopop said:


> You have reduced your consumption of human meat?



That would be Soylent Green

Fears of population growth was quite a big thing in 60s and 70s. Brunners Stand on Zanzibar
features a dystopian look at the future of an over populated world. Still worth a read and relevant. 




> From the misty depths of the late 60s, Brunner gives us the ultimate dysfunctional society, a world of decadence spilling into decay, of high tech advances and the loss of common sense. There's a good bit of cyberpunkish foreshadowing here. The drugs, the mean streets, the ragged suburbs, and Mr and Mrs Everywhere on your TV set, who can be programmed to look just like you; through them you can attend the most exclusive parties, visit the most scenic places on Earth, meet the rich and famous, all at the flick of a remote control.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 4, 2016)

Manter said:


> Please please please go on here: and buy some sleeping bags: Leisure Fayre - E-Commerce Web Store
> 
> We urgently need them as apart from the Calais evictions, we have also been told that in the Dunkirk move, no one will be allowed to take anything like clothes and blankets with them as there has been a huge scabies outbreak.
> 
> Thankyou so much x



Done but that site isn't exactly the most intuitive on the net. I hope I don't get a bulk delivery of sleeping bags to the address my credit card is in. Just emailed them to make sure as there was no mention of delivery address in the confirmation email.

ETA - the shitty Leisure Fayre website billed me twice. Next time i'll give someone cash.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 4, 2016)

Has anyone else noticed that the Loomis security guards tend to be ex Gurkha's. I'd think again as not likely to give up.


----------



## Manter (Mar 4, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Done but that site isn't exactly the most intuitive on the net. I hope I don't get a bulk delivery of sleeping bags to the address my credit card is in. Just emailed them to make sure as there was no mention of delivery address in the confirmation email.
> 
> ETA - the shitty Leisure Fayre website billed me twice. Next time i'll give someone cash.


 it is a bit rubbish! It's a wholesaler doing us a favour, but yeah, pretty dire customer experience! They are normally good at sorting stuff out though. And they do turn up in the right place- I've been in the warehouse before when they turn up and it's quite exciting!

Thankyou so much! We were at 418 sleeping bags when I went to bed.... So nearly half the target. This will have helped us loads

Thankyou


----------



## Angellic (Mar 4, 2016)

Outrage over 'offensive' graffiti interior at Brixton McDonald's


----------



## bimble (Mar 4, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Outrage over 'offensive' graffiti interior at Brixton McDonald's


 That is crap in so many different ways. 
It's not just here though: "Last October, customers in Redhill, Surrey denounced the same refurbishment at their local outlet as “too ghetto”.
McDonald’s has been criticised for using fake graffiti tags in its Brixton branch


----------



## CH1 (Mar 4, 2016)

bimble said:


> That is crap in so many different ways.
> It's not just here though: "Last October, customers in Redhill, Surrey denounced the same refurbishment at their local outlet as “too ghetto”.
> McDonald’s has been criticised for using fake graffiti tags in its Brixton branch


Doesn't seem to be much difference between the 2 articles.
Has the Independent online become a "division" of the Standard?


----------



## bimble (Mar 4, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Doesn't seem to be much difference between the 2 articles.
> Has the Independent online become a "division" of the Standard?


Maybe that's just what happens when all you've got is interns trawling twitter instead of actual journalists.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 4, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Outrage over 'offensive' graffiti interior at Brixton McDonald's


Graffiti is quite commonly used as a visual shorthand to represent Brixton's character



At least that's not fake graffiti though.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 4, 2016)

bimble said:


> Maybe that's just what happens when all you've got is interns trawling twitter instead of actual journalists.


What happened to Ben Morgan? (ex SLP) He used to do proper considered reporting.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 4, 2016)

CH1 said:


> What happened to Ben Morgan? (ex SLP) He used to do proper considered reporting.



Not much chance of proper reporting because it's costly and consumers no longer want to pay.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 4, 2016)

'Outrage'? Really?

I quite like the wall. Not too sure about the lampshades


----------



## T & P (Mar 4, 2016)

That for the most part isn't graffiti; it is tagging. And not only it is mega fugly to look at, but it is also a fucking vile practice completely devoid of any artistic merit. Shame on McDs.


----------



## irf520 (Mar 4, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Not much chance of proper reporting because it's costly and consumers no longer want to pay.



The word "consumers" is the problem. "Consumers" just consume any old crap put in front of them with no thought whatsoever.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 4, 2016)

T & P said:


> That for the most part isn't graffiti; it is tagging. And not only it is mega fugly to look at, but it is also a fucking vile practice completely devoid of any artistic merit. Shame on McDs.



Yeah the standard of art in McDonalds has really fallen in recent years imho


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2016)

T & P said:


> That for the most part isn't graffiti; it is tagging. And not only it is mega fugly to look at, but it is also a fucking vile practice completely devoid of any artistic merit. Shame on McDs.


yeh let's have a go at them for the interior decoration rather than the food or employment practices etc


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Graffiti is quite commonly used as a visual shorthand to represent Brixton's character
> 
> View attachment 84270
> 
> At least that's not fake graffiti though.


makes it look like brixton's closed down just like brady's.


----------



## bimble (Mar 4, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Yeah the standard of art in McDonalds has really fallen in recent years imho


Remember when they were full of really bad cartoonish murals for kids parties, with smiling hamburgers and stuff.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 4, 2016)

bimble said:


> Remember when they were full of really bad cartoonish murals for kids parties, with smiling hamburgers and stuff.
> View attachment 84274


Tbh The only time I have been in the last 2 decades is when I had toothache and the disgusting mush they call burgers was the closest I could get to solid food


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2016)

Shit food place is decorated in shit. 

Interesting choice of design given that they are banning under 18s from some of their venues....

KFC And McDonald's Banning Under 18s 'Targets The Working Class'


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Shit food place is decorated in shit.
> 
> Interesting choice of design given that they are banning under 18s from some of their venues....
> 
> KFC And McDonald's Banning Under 18s 'Targets The Working Class'


ban a stupid decision the consequences of which will be seen in future years when today's youth are not tomorrow's clientele


----------



## teuchter (Mar 4, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Shit food place is decorated in shit.
> 
> Interesting choice of design given that they are banning under 18s from some of their venues....
> 
> KFC And McDonald's Banning Under 18s 'Targets The Working Class'


Maybe the new decorations have in fact been created by teenagers and that is why they want to ban them.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 4, 2016)

irf520 said:


> Ash. IIRC there's a certain percentage of ash in cat food. It's listed in the ingredients.


It's also got some highly addictive shit in it. I'm trying mine on home made liver and rice but they're not having any of it.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2016)

Some buskers: 













Brixton buskers – Undergrooveland street music collective outside Brixton tube station


----------



## CH1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Maybe they should have re badged the McDonalds as a "Pret" (which after all they have a controlling share in).

If Brixton is as vibrant and upmarket as everyone seems to think it is, surely a Pret would be more suitable?


----------



## technical (Mar 4, 2016)

McDonalds doesn't own Pret a Manger anymore i don't think


----------



## CH1 (Mar 4, 2016)

technical said:


> McDonalds doesn't own Pret a Manger anymore i don't think


I see you are correct - they sold their stake to Bridgepoint Capital (a hedge fund) in 2008. Sorry if I raised anyone's hopes!


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2016)

technical said:


> McDonalds doesn't own Pret a Manger anymore i don't think


Indeed. Which is a good thing because it meant I could use them again (if they were all that was around, and there's lots of them).


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2016)

Must be a fucking slow news day if people are being 'outraged' by McD decor....


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2016)

This is such an amazing night

Photo feature: cool cats lay down the wild jazz at Brixton’s Prince Of Wales


----------



## leanderman (Mar 4, 2016)

As one shoe shop shuts, another opens (next door)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2016)

leanderman said:


> As one shoe shop shuts, another opens (next door)



That's some classy signage right there...


----------



## Winot (Mar 4, 2016)

Not many Garda in Brixton I'd have thought.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2016)

leanderman said:


> As one shoe shop shuts, another opens (next door)


i see the irish police are diversifying


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2016)

leanderman said:


> As one shoe shop shuts, another opens (next door)


tbh they look like they've just been looted


----------



## deadringer (Mar 4, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> 'Outrage'? Really?
> 
> I quite like the wall. Not too sure about the lampshades



Two people were outraged. That's enough for a story right there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2016)

Fucking Jay Rayner as well. Bet he gets on the train at Herne Hill and never gets off in Brixton....


----------



## bimble (Mar 4, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Fucking Jay Rayner as well. Bet he gets on the train at Herne Hill and never gets off in Brixton....


I like Jay Rayner, he's good at writing and he's funny.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2016)

bimble said:


> I like Jay Rayner, he's good at writing and he's funny.



What's that got to do with price of McDonalds wallpaper...


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 4, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Fucking Jay Rayner as well. Bet he gets on the train at Herne Hill and never gets off in Brixton....


Happy to report that I've seen him walk to the tube.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Happy to report that I've seen him walk to the tube.



All by himself.

What a big growed up he has become...


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 4, 2016)

Manter said:


> it is a bit rubbish! It's a wholesaler doing us a favour, but yeah, pretty dire customer experience! They are normally good at sorting stuff out though. And they do turn up in the right place- I've been in the warehouse before when they turn up and it's quite exciting!
> 
> Thankyou so much! We were at 418 sleeping bags when I went to bed.... So nearly half the target. This will have helped us loads
> 
> Thankyou



The website is cranky but to be fair they replied to my email by 7.30am and all is good. They expect to deliver early next week.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 4, 2016)

bimble said:


> have you seen the website ? It's worse than you might imagine.
> You get to play at living in a dehumanising vaguely kafkaesque type world.. their website promises a parallel universe where "The government rations and controls everything to keep things tidy .".
> Far out.



I bet it's not even a proper oubliette (fondles book on medieval punishments and tortures), just a cellar!


----------



## Manter (Mar 4, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> The website is cranky but to be fair they replied to my email by 7.30am and all is good. They expect to deliver early next week.


We have got 750 of our target 1,000 sleeping bags in 48 hours. Which is amazing. And heartwarming.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 4, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Not that far fetched. Last flu epidemic was after WW1. Spread by people returning home after war. Killed more than died in the war. So far science has stopped any real epidemics. As well as better public health safeguards to stop disease spreading.  But as you say drugs are not keeping up that well with possible next epidemic. With increased globalisation in last hundred years disease can spread more easily. As with AIDS. Which fortunately was not airborne virus.
> 
> As for population growth Dorling is an optimistic. (But he has his critics). Basically he argues that world population growth is reaching a plateau and will stop increasing.
> 
> As this discussion started off with Manter asking about halal meat he has interesting things to say about migration:



Dorling tends to skirt around living under neoliberal capitalism being a reason for birth-rate decline. Doreen Massey (the _doyenne_ of social geographers) was considerably more blunt about the effects of a transition in working class households from single breadwinner to the need for two wages.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 4, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Outrage over 'offensive' graffiti interior at Brixton McDonald's



Rayner is right: Fake tagging.

This is example of big business co opting street culture. They are likely to have hired media types to advise them on how to update there image. 

I was reading the Network Rail planning application and they are going to do the same thing. They ( without irony) say the recent street art on the shutters is popular and are going to do something similar on one section of the refurbished arches. ( Thats if they can get any self respecting street artist to do it.)


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Rayner is right: Fake tagging.
> 
> This is example of big business co opting street culture. They are likely to have hired media types to advise them on how to update there image.
> 
> I was reading the Network Rail planning application and they are going to do the same thing. They ( without irony) say the recent street art on the shutters is popular and are going to do something similar on one section of the refurbished arches. ( Thats if they can get any self respecting street artist to do it.)


Some street artists don't exactly help the alt/outsider cause by taking on commissions to paint 'edgy' art on the shutters of estate agents etc, IMO.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 4, 2016)

editor said:


> Some street artists don't exactly help the alt/outsider cause by taking on commissions to paint 'edgy' art on the shutters of estate agents etc, IMO.



There is a debate within street art about commercialisation.

"Tagging" is non commercial. I think it started out in New York as was more about how many places one could leave ones tag without getting caught by police. So it was really underground scene. Became more difficult to do as police and local authorities clamped down on it.

I am not that keen on tagging. As do not find it interesting to look at. But it has its followers. Why the Mcdonald use of it is so false. Tagging is about leaving ones individual mark outside the law. For those in the scene a tag makes known who did it. Its an act of bravado. Or a way in a society that is harsh to many - like US- to regain ones individuality by tagging at night.

Street Art is different. Some street artists do it to get known, make a name and get a gallery show. That is street art is stepping stone to getting paid.

Most street artists mix commercial and non commercial work. Also some street art is now "legit" and I think some street artist get commissioned to do there own art work. As at the street art wall in Shoreditch.

Syria is an interesting case. As the street artists there helped start out the demos against Assad. They got arrested and tortured. Street art in dictatorships is political. One risks a lot doing it.

The problem in free market capitalist democracies is that everything oppositional can be co opted.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 5, 2016)

The Bowie street art on Morleys is good example of street art. He did it with permission of Morleys but did not get paid for it. 

Now its spontaneously taken a life of its own as a shrine to Bowie.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 5, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Dorling tends to skirt around living under neoliberal capitalism being a reason for birth-rate decline. Doreen Massey (the _doyenne_ of social geographers) was considerably more blunt about the effects of a transition in working class households from single breadwinner to the need for two wages.



I don’t really understand why Dorling writes in the way he does. I have heard him interviewed and he says he want to provide reasoned argument- academic rigour- and that he would like to write a book that has a good go at neo liberal society. So he separates academic neutrality and politics.

So I agree he skirts around neo liberalism. Makes him a frustrating read sometimes. As he is good at assembling persuasive arguments.

Massey I haven’t read. What would u recommend?


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 5, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The problem in free market capitalist democracies is that everything oppositional can be co opted.



And that's a bad thing?


----------



## bimble (Mar 5, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> And that's a bad thing?


No it's fantastic, apparently sales of country life butter went up loads after the johnny rotten campaign.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 5, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I don’t really understand why Dorling writes in the way he does. I have heard him interviewed and he says he want to provide reasoned argument- academic rigour- and that he would like to write a book that has a good go at neo liberal society. So he separates academic neutrality and politics.
> 
> So I agree he skirts around neo liberalism. Makes him a frustrating read sometimes. As he is good at assembling persuasive arguments.
> 
> Massey I haven’t read. What would u recommend?



"Spatial Divisions of Labour" is the "root" of her ideas, so that!


----------



## Manter (Mar 5, 2016)

Manter said:


> We have got 750 of our target 1,000 sleeping bags in 48 hours. Which is amazing. And heartwarming.


We have got 1,175 of our 1,000 target with 26 hours still to go.

People are great


----------



## pesh (Mar 6, 2016)

it's got to be worth going into McDs with a big can of chrome and having at it just for the 'good graffiti' Vs 'bad graffiti' discussion between the management and the old bill.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 6, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> And that's a bad thing?



Yes it is.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 6, 2016)

Oh right, I'll note that down.

But I'm confused. Why would someone like that post when they are unable of see my posts due to mutual ignore? Very odd.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 6, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Oh right, I'll note that down.
> 
> But I'm confused. Why would someone like that post when they are unable of see my posts due to mutual ignore? Very odd.



Give it a rest.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 6, 2016)

Curiouser and curiouser


----------



## jakejb79 (Mar 6, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Outrage over 'offensive' graffiti interior at Brixton McDonald's


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 7, 2016)

T & P said:


> That for the most part isn't graffiti; it is tagging. And not only it is mega fugly to look at, but it is also a fucking vile practice completely devoid of any artistic merit. Shame on McDs.


We get people around our area doing huge tags on house walls. Its like waking up in the Bronx. So edgy. Cept its not. It looks shit. and drains council budgets clearing it that could be spent in a thousand different better ways.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 7, 2016)

Gramsci said:
			
		

> I am not that keen on tagging. As do not find it interesting to look at. But it has its followers. Why the Mcdonald use of it is so false. Tagging is about leaving ones individual mark outside the law. For those in the scene a tag makes known who did it. Its an act of bravado. Or a way in a society that is harsh to many - like US- to regain ones individuality by tagging at .


Can I come around and do a shit tag on your  living room wall?


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 7, 2016)

Never been convinced by pro graffitti arguments. Its one mans need to express himself vs one mans Sunday morning spent scrubbing it off. Ideally tags it'd be done on gment buildings a d huge life controlling cooperations, rather than doris's front wall.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 7, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Never been convinced by pro graffitti arguments. Its one mans need to express himself vs one mans Sunday morning spent scrubbing it off. Ideally tags it'd be done on gment buildings a d huge life controlling cooperations, rather than doris's front wall.



Would recommend watching Style Wars though - explains the back ground to tagging (basically another form of willy waving )


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2016)

I wonder what use will be made of this building next to PoW?


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2016)

This woman has a lovely voice. Anyone know her name?

Buskers of Brixton: the woman with the beautiful voice outside the supermarket


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 7, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Never been convinced by pro graffitti arguments. Its one mans need to express himself vs one mans Sunday morning spent scrubbing it off. Ideally tags it'd be done on gment buildings a d huge life controlling cooperations, rather than doris's front wall.



Which is why I make a distinction between street art and tagging.

In New York a lot of tagging was of government owned things like the subway trains. Used to drive the authorities mad.

I notice in Brixton most of the tagging is of pretty dull buildings like above the underground station.

Street art often fails when authorities try to get in on act. As the infamous "Be Our Guest" on the railway bridge above Brixton road / Atlantic road junction.

Councils have different ways of dealing with it. In Westminster its zero tolerance. ie the Banksy one in Newman street.

Some Councils take the view of the hard line New York mayor and police. Who saw any form of "graffiti" as low level "crime" that if overlooked would bring on more major crimes. A contentious position I disagree with.

Over in Shoreditch "graffiti" or street art has been tolerated. But Shoreditch is now being transformed with expensive flats so wonder how long that will last.

One of the issues that street art/ tagging brings up is who the city is for.One view is that Cities were regarded as places that were anarchic and creative unlike being out in the sticks. The problem is that this can be incorporated in capitalism. ie this "creativity" is what makes Capitalism a dynamic system that leads to economic growth which trickles down to benefit all.  "Doris"  however ends up with her Council flat being regenerated and her moved on, her local service being cut.

In Shoreditch this is is ending up with hip entrepreneurs. Like the guy who writes for Evening Standard, Rohan Silva, and owns "Second Home"-  off Brick Lane in Hanbury street. The new trendy Capitalism of networking. Socially liberal but when one sees Second Home I think its not for me or people I know.  Its my problem with Pop. Its not the answer and it leaves the bread and butter issues of "Doris" sidelined. Even though they are in the end the real issues for the working class now and for Doris children.

So I am in mixed minds about this.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 7, 2016)

I get the arguments for it in general, but there's also a hugely anti social side to it. It doesn't really coexist with peaceful living to deface someone's wall. You could say that doing a shit in someone's garden is two fingers up at property law, but its not very nice is it? Its not going to make life smooth. Some would see not a stark difference between shitting in someone's garden and a rubbish tag strewn over someone's garden wall. 

Unless theses tagers are furthering the revolution to its conclusion where no one owns anything to deface?


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 7, 2016)

editor said:


> I wonder what use will be made of this building next to PoW?
> 
> View attachment 84411


Talking of buildings that have been empty a while....  nothing seems to be going on at Kaff.  Weren't the landlords supposed to be doing something?  Seems odd that they'd kick out a tenant and then leave the place empty.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> Talking of buildings that have been empty a while....  nothing seems to be going on at Kaff.  Weren't the landlords supposed to be doing something?  Seems odd that they'd kick out a tenant and then leave the place empty.


It's not just odd, it's disgraceful. They could have had upped the rent a reasonable amount on a short term lease and let Steve keep using the building. Instead it sits there useless and empty. The stupid greedy fuckers.


----------



## tompound (Mar 7, 2016)

editor said:


> It's not just odd, it's disgraceful. They could have had upped the rent a reasonable amount on a short term lease and let Steve keep using the building. Instead it sits there useless and empty. The stupid greedy fuckers.



Getting on for a year now, makes no sense at all but that's the London property game for you.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 8, 2016)

That's nothing: the recently-squatted showroom in Herne Hill has been shuttered for at least 18 years


----------



## alcopop (Mar 8, 2016)

editor said:


> It's not just odd, it's disgraceful. They could have had upped the rent a reasonable amount on a short term lease and let Steve keep using the building. Instead it sits there useless and empty. The stupid greedy fuckers.


People have just moved in
Look through the window


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

If it is a new cafe/bar taking over, it'll be interesting to see what the prices look like (prediction: sky high) and how they get on with the neighbours if they play music (prediction: not as well as Steve).


----------



## Ms T (Mar 8, 2016)

The place opposite Kaff that used to be the African fashion shop has been empty for months too. There's stuff in there which makes me think it was destined to be a food outlet but nobody's done anything for ages.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 8, 2016)

editor said:


> It's not just odd, it's disgraceful. They could have had upped the rent a reasonable amount on a short term lease and let Steve keep using the building. Instead it sits there useless and empty. The stupid greedy fuckers.


You make a lot of ad hominem attacks

for someone who complains a lot about being attacked ad hominemly


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 8, 2016)

alcopop said:


> You make a lot of ad hominem attacks
> 
> for someone who complains a lot about being attacked ad hominemly



There's not a lot _ad hominem_ about attacking landlords whose desire to make cash has cost them several months-worth of rent.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

alcopop said:


> You make a lot of ad hominem attacks
> 
> for someone who complains a lot about being attacked ad hominemly


I don't think you understand what ad hominem means.

But in case you're unsure, your last post is one, where you attack me rather than address the argument. The topic is the old Kaff cafe bar and its landlords, not me. I am attacking their position.



> ad hominem
> (of an argument or reaction) directed against a person rather than the position they are maintaining.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2016)

An ad hominem attack would be one where the character or traits of a person is attacked, instead of an argument they are making.

If a hypothetical attacker were to call someone greedy or stupid, that would be an ad hominem attack.

If one were to make an attack on someone's argument instead, that someone would have had to have made an argument in the first place.

If someone takes an action or position, but makes no argument to defend or justify that action then surely the only possible way to criticise that action is by making an ad hominem attack on the person who has taken it.

That's not to say such an attack is necessarily unjustified, rather it demonstrates why blanket rules like "no ad hominem attacks" are rather blunt because they are likely to outlaw things unintended by the rulemakers, with the result that they are selectively enforced and become somewhat meaningless.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 8, 2016)

The concept of an ad hominem only makes sense in the context of a debate of some sort. If someone isn't doing that, as in the case of editor slagging off the landlords above, it's a total irrelevance.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The concept of an ad hominem only makes sense in the context of a debate of some sort. If someone isn't doing that, as in the case of editor slagging off the landlords above, it's a total irrelevance.


Indeed. That is correct. And now that we've settled that, I'd be obliged if people got back to discussing _Brixton_ matters. 
If anyone wants to debate the subtleties of 'ad hominems', please start a thread in an appropriate forum. Thank you.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The concept of an ad hominem only makes sense in the context of a debate of some sort. If someone isn't doing that, as in the case of editor slagging off the landlords above, it's a total irrelevance.



My impression is that we are frequently told that this is supposed to be a forum for debate rather than slagging people off.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

Goodbye Rebel! on Electric Avenue.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 8, 2016)

The various incarnations of that shop have had pretty much a permanent closing down sale sign up for about 3 years.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 8, 2016)

Looks like Dirty Burgers are trying to open up in The Phoenix mk2.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Looks like Dirty Burgers are trying to open up in The Phoenix mk2.


A burger bar! That's sells beer! Please God, not another fucking Shoreditch chain moving in to what's rapidly becoming hipster clone town Brixton.

But you have to admire their out-there edginess. Look at this for sheer urban grit! Danger!



(Do you think they've even painted the bins to make them look rusty?)


----------



## leanderman (Mar 8, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> There's not a lot _ad hominem_ about attacking landlords whose desire to make cash has cost them several months-worth of rent.



What is most telling is that these landlords have made such huge gains in recent years, and charge such high rents, that they can write off properties for months, and years.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 8, 2016)

editor said:


> Goodbye Rebel! on Electric Avenue.
> 
> View attachment 84426



...........there could be a bit of interest in this spot, because its right by the fake parisian street furnitureproposed in the market revamp


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> ...........there could be a bit of interest in this spot, because its right by the fake parisian street furnitureproposed in the market revamp


Always room for one more edgy burger bar chain from Shoreditch!


----------



## alcopop (Mar 8, 2016)

leanderman said:


> What is most telling is that these landlords have made such huge gains in recent years, and charge such high rents, that they can write off properties for months, and years.


That's not what happened though. They were let down by one company. Had to find someone new, renegotiate etc.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

alcopop said:


> That's not what happened though. They were let down by one company. Had to find someone new, renegotiate etc.


So you're saying that they _didn't _triple the rent and force Steve out of the bar that he had single handedly turned into a huge success after years of failed ventures on that site?

How interesting. Where are you getting this from? Source and details please.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 8, 2016)

editor said:


> So you're saying that they _didn't _triple the rent and force Steve out of the bar that he had single handedly turned into a huge success after years of failed ventures on that site?
> 
> How interesting. Where are you getting this from? Source and details please.


He had a short cheap lease. 
The lease ended 
He knew the rent would go up
He didn't even bother negotiating


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

alcopop said:


> He had a short cheap lease.
> The lease ended
> He knew the rent would go up
> He didn't even bother negotiating


You haven't actually answered my question or provided any sources as requested. 

The rent was tripled so he had no choice but to say no to the landlord's greedy demands. It's all documented here: The end of Brixton Kaff: a diary from the front line of gentrification

Now, how about your sources?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 8, 2016)

alcopop said:


> That's not what happened though. They were let down by one company. Had to find someone new, renegotiate etc.



I don't want to speculate on the delay at ex-Kaff - let alone go over old ground. I was just expressing my dismay that properties can be left idle.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

leanderman said:


> I don't want to speculate on the delay at ex-Kaff - let alone go over old ground. I was just expressing my dismay that properties can be left idle.


Kaff has been empty since July 2015. Disgraceful, but hardly surprising.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 8, 2016)

editor said:


> Kaff has been empty since July 2015. Disgraceful, but hardly surprising.



Why is it hardly surprising?


----------



## irf520 (Mar 8, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Why is it hardly surprising?



Probably because the landlord makes money even if the building is empty on account of rising property values. The same thing happens in the residential sector with flats being bought and left empty just to capture the increase in property prices without the 'hassle' of dealing with tenants.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 8, 2016)

irf520 said:


> Probably because the landlord makes money even if the building is empty on account of rising property values. The same thing happens in the residential sector with flats being bought and left empty just to capture the increase in property prices without the 'hassle' of dealing with tenants.



Of course. But it is still surprising that the landlord(s) has done nothing - there was a suggestion they wanted to run it themselves. They might be working on a plan though - and have hit obstructions. 

Who knows? They are an elusive bunch and never explained their actions last summer.


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> ...........there could be a bit of interest in this spot, because its right by the fake parisian street furnitureproposed in the market revamp


Where's that drawing from?? So style, such impressionism. Is it a Lambeth commissioned artwork?
I doubt there'll be public space chairs that aren't cemented deep into the floor though.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 8, 2016)

leanderman said:


> I don't want to speculate on the delay at ex-Kaff - let alone go over old ground. I was just expressing my dismay that properties can be left idle.


No worries. 
I just meant that everyone involved were trying to expedite everything as speedily as possible but sometimes things just take time


----------



## alcopop (Mar 8, 2016)

editor said:


> You haven't actually answered my question or provided any sources as requested.
> 
> The rent was tripled so he had no choice but to say no to the landlord's greedy demands. It's all documented here: The end of Brixton Kaff: a diary from the front line of gentrification
> 
> Now, how about your sources?


I know the people involved. 
I was semi involved myself for a bit.
Most of what you think you know is just a PR whinge  from steve Ross


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 8, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Who knows? They are an elusive bunch and never explained their actions last summer.



Do they have to explain their actions?


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2016)

editor said:


> A burger bar! That's sells beer! Please God, not another fucking Shoreditch chain moving in to what's rapidly becoming hipster clone town Brixton.
> 
> But you have to admire their out-there edginess. Look at this for sheer urban grit! Danger!
> 
> ...



It's kind of funny if you're in a good mood, that desperate attempt to evoke the thrill of inner city poverty, but just now to me it looks properly offensive. Corrugated iron, so ghetto. Like you're in downtown Kingston or something. But in downtown Kingston where a nice bit of topiary wouldn't do the job people struggle to get the shiny new stuff.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2016)

Made me think of this mountainside ski bar in Switzerland actually.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 8, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Do they have to explain their actions?



No. But I prefer not to rely on the account of just one party in a dispute.


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2016)

alcopop is of the 'elusive bunch', but is sworn to discretion.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

alcopop said:


> I know the people involved.
> I was semi involved myself for a bit.
> Most of what you think you know is just a PR whinge  from steve Ross


Steve worked unbelievably hard to make that place a success - and provide a steady income for the landlords - and you have the audacity to dismiss his comments as a "PR whinge," while offering no insights from these mysterious, rent-tripling landlords.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

bimble said:


> alcopop is of the 'elusive bunch', but is sworn to discretion.


He doesn't care if the staff of The Baron are thrown on the dole after 40+ years service to Brixton, so I guess it's no surprise to see that he is unable to generate any understanding or empathy about the plight of Kaff. 

Strange how his pals, the elusive rent tripling landlords, have never bothered to reply to the damning "PR whinge" from the tenant they booted out...


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 8, 2016)

leanderman said:


> No. But I prefer not to rely on the account of just one party in a dispute.



I agree. But if I was in their position I would have no interest in engaging with a random message board on my business decisions


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

leanderman said:


> No. But I prefer not to rely on the account of just one party in a dispute.


IIRC, I said at the time that they were more than welcome to post their account on Buzz, although given that they remained so secretive I wasn't able to approach then directly.

On a personal note I miss Kaff every day. Not only was it a wonderfully friendly and affordable place, they were also massively supportive on community ventures. They were the first to stock our beer and always gave back more money than they had to.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 8, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Made me think of this mountainside ski bar in Switzerland actually.



Is that bar really called 'Horny'.... with a fried egg in it??

Well I guess it takes all sorts....


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Is that bar really called 'Horny'.... with a fried egg in it??
> 
> Well I guess it takes all sorts....


It's the alpine apres-ski version of Dirty Burger i think. Low down sexy rough and ready but still very expensive food..


----------



## deadringer (Mar 8, 2016)

It could be argued that Kaff was only affordable because they were paying below market rate rent.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

deadringer said:


> It could be argued that Kaff was only affordable because they were paying below market rate rent.


Maybe - although that's as much the fault of the landlords as anyone else - but given its popularity it could have maybe survived a reasonable rent rise.

Tripling the rent guaranteed that it could no longer exist and now we've had an empty shop for nine months - and no income at all for the landlords.


----------



## wurlycurly (Mar 8, 2016)

alcopop said:


> I know the people involved.
> I was semi involved myself for a bit.
> Most of what you think you know is just a PR whinge  from steve Ross



It was a thriving business which benefited the local community. Blaming Steve Ross and his "PR whingeing" nine months on is beyond surreal. You on commission?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 8, 2016)

Sorry to interrupt this important ad hominem whingeing.

I noticed Brixton Cycles new shop front shutters on Brixton Road this morning (saw work being done inside the other week) Has this only just been been painted or have I actually been asleep on the bus each morning?

With BC being so close are some the cycling crowd going to the Crown and Anchor now?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 8, 2016)

Also want to ask what do people think of all the new routemaster buses on no3 and 159 routes?  Don't like that so many seats downstairs face backwards. Have the frequency/timings of buses altered? I keep finding I'm late for work, but that could just be me. (I'm never sure of the exact time now the town hall clock isn't working)


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Sorry to interrupt this important ad hominem whingeing.
> 
> I noticed Brixton Cycles new shop front shutters on Brixton Road this morning (saw work being done inside the other week) Has this only just been been painted or have I actually been asleep on the bus each morning?
> 
> With BC being so close are some the cycling crowd going to the Crown and Anchor now?


They've been working on them for a little while. I was going to photograph the unfinished artwork when I took pics recently but I didn't have time for the shutters to come down.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 8, 2016)

editor said:


> Maybe - although that's as much the fault of the landlords as anyone else - but given its popularity it could have maybe survived a reasonable rent rise.
> 
> Tripling the rent guaranteed that it could no longer exist and now we've had an empty shop for nine months - and no income at all for the landlords.



Why is this a fault of the landlord? If they suggested a rent rise with the offer of negotiation why did Steve not respond? Triple rent rise's grabs the headlines, but sometimes all is not properly explained. The toy shop in Herne Hill also seem to have been trying to pull the 'triple rent,we cannot survive', but it appears in reality they failed to engage with the apparent evil landlords.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Also want to ask what do people think of all the new routemaster buses on no3 and 159 routes?



I think it's great because they look so nice and it feels like Brixton's properly part of London again.

Last night I walked past Streatham bus depot and there was a full line-up of lovely new routemasters inside.

I was part of the surprisingly large crowd there on the day they withdrew the last of the old routemasters.

Welcome back (sort of), routemasters.


----------



## wurlycurly (Mar 8, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Why is this a fault of the landlord? If they suggested a rent rise with the offer of negotiation why did Steve not respond? Triple rent rise's grabs the headlines, but sometimes all is not properly explained. The toy shop in Herne Hill also seem to have been trying to pull the 'triple rent,we cannot survive', but it appears in reality they failed to engage with the apparent evil landlords.



Kaff brightened up that little stretch of road, made it feel much safer. For that reason alone it's difficult to sympathise with the landlords after they've left it empty for nine months (and counting). Their silence is deafening.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Why is this a fault of the landlord? If they suggested a rent rise with the offer of negotiation why did Steve not respond? Triple rent rise's grabs the headlines, but sometimes all is not properly explained. The toy shop in Herne Hill also seem to have been trying to pull the 'triple rent,we cannot survive', but it appears in reality they failed to engage with the apparent evil landlords.


It's a shame you didn't read the article I linked to.


> This outcome hasn’t been an overnight decision or even a simple legal process.  We’ve been served notice for eviction and when we opposed that we were given a proposed rent increase which basically left us having to give a simple answer.  No.
> 
> This seemingly simple situation has gone on for over 9 months now when we were in the supposed process of again asking our landlords to re-new our very short term lease.
> 
> A request we have made several times over the last three years.





> One of our landlords we had communication with led us to believe that our request to renew the lease was a process in operation, or ‘the wheels are in motion’ as he put it, so we were never too concerned, but we did know we needed to act fast as we could see the change in the area happening so rapidly around us.  That was over a year ago.
> 
> What eventually stopped that process, other than the incompetence of that particular landlord and his legal representative, was to be served a notice by the remaining two landlords whom we had had no previous communication with in 3 years, instructing us that we had to vacate the premises in the next few months in order for them to come in and take over.
> The end of Brixton Kaff: a diary from the front line of gentrification


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Also want to ask what do people think of all the new routemaster buses on no3 and 159 routes?  Don't like that so many seats downstairs face backwards. Have the frequency/timings of buses altered? I keep finding I'm late for work, but that could just be me. (I'm never sure of the exact time now the town hall clock isn't working)


I loved the idea of them at first and then went right off them, but after riding a couple recently, I really, really like them. They seem to have lots more space and character.


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Welcome back (sort of), routemasters.



Have you been inside one yet? It made me feel very sad, all that brassy-coloured moulded plastic. All fake retro no heart at all. Where's the man with the ticket machine strapped to his shoulder i ask you?


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

bimble said:


> Have you been inside one yet? It made me feel very sad, all that brassy-coloured moulded plastic. All fake retro no heart at all. Where's the man with the ticket machine strapped to his shoulder i ask you?


I MUCH prefer the original Routemasters but I have no love at all for standard modern buses. At least these are a bit different.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 8, 2016)

editor said:


> I loved the idea of them at first and then went right off them, but after riding a couple recently, I really, really like them. They seem to have lots more space and character.



By comparison, the old Routemasters are tiny, tinny and very uncomfortable.

But the emissions on the new ones are problematic


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

leanderman said:


> By comparison, the old Routemasters are tiny, tinny and very uncomfortable.


But they have an extra useful platform you can hop on and off. And a brilliant wee cable running along the roof for notifying the driver. And clippies with their cool mechanical ticket machines.  No comparison.


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2016)

editor said:


> I MUCH prefer the original Routemasters but I have no love at all for standard modern buses. At least these are a bit different.


Ye ok, but I'm still not sure. I'd rather have an honest lino floor than something that pretends to be ye olde heritage brass and marble, if you know what i mean.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 8, 2016)

editor said:


> It's a shame you didn't read the article I linked to.



Had they respond sooner, would they have been a better position to negotiate?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 8, 2016)

deadringer said:


> It could be argued that Kaff was only affordable because they were paying below market rate rent.



And how is "market rent" set?

Market rent has nothing to do with the business acumen of landlords. A landlord ( in central London) is seeing there property worth more with them just sitting back and doing nothing. btw there is no legal obligation for property owners to charge so called "market rent". The way some go on its as though they are being forced to charge more.

The best thing that could happen to London is the re introduction of rent controls on commercial and residential property.

People need affordable places to go and to live in.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2016)

bimble said:


> Have you been inside one yet? It made me feel very sad, all that brassy-coloured moulded plastic. All fake retro no heart at all. Where's the man with the ticket machine strapped to his shoulder i ask you?


They aren't on any routes that I currently use with any frequency so I've only travelled on one a few times but on each occasion it has pleased me. The interiors are much better than any standard bus, including the lighting. I don't read them as fake retro. I think they are quite successful in recalling some of the atmosphere of the old ones without being literal about it. There is perhaps a bit of knowing fake retro, with a touch of 60s psychedelia about it. There is no fake brass - there is some matt plastic that is a bit golden but I think the design gets away with it because of the way it's used. And I don't recall any fake marble.

I can see it's something that would have been difficult to get right within all the constraints which is why I reckon it's a pretty impressive piece of design.

The design faults that you can argue do exist - mainly functional ones - originate primarily in the brief.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2016)

Let's not forget this is the kind of baseline we're working to with bus interior design:






/migraine


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Had hey respond sooner, would they have been a better position to negotiate?


Read the article, and if you think that the landlords acted in a totally reasonable manner - particularly given the failure of all the previous businesses on that site and the Herculean effort put in by Steve  - then that's your choice. I just see a lost community asset and an empty building.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 8, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Why is this a fault of the landlord? If they suggested a rent rise with the offer of negotiation why did Steve not respond? Triple rent rise's grabs the headlines, but sometimes all is not properly explained. The toy shop in Herne Hill also seem to have been trying to pull the 'triple rent,we cannot survive', but it appears in reality they failed to engage with the apparent evil landlords.



That would be the Dulwich Estate:




> The £5m revenue generated by Dulwich Estate owned properties is given to three local private schools – Dulwich College, JAGS and Alleyn's, a far cry from the organisation’s original mandate - to educate the poor.



Poor hard pressed landlords.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 8, 2016)

The best thing to happen to landlords would be to get rid of the lot of them.


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2016)

teuchter said:


> They aren't on any routes that I currently use with any frequency so I've only travelled on one a few times but on each occasion it has pleased me. The interiors are much better than any standard bus, including the lighting. I don't read them as fake retro. I think they are quite successful in recalling some of the atmosphere of the old ones without being literal about it. There is perhaps a bit of knowing fake retro, with a touch of 60s psychedelia about it. There is no fake brass - there is some matt plastic that is a bit golden but I think the design gets away with it because of the way it's used. And I don't recall any fake marble.
> 
> I can see it's something that would have been difficult to get right within all the constraints which is why I reckon it's a pretty impressive piece of design.
> 
> The design faults that you can argue do exist - mainly functional ones - originate primarily in the brief.


You're right, they're pretty good. It's really just that goldy coloured plastic railing stuff I have a problem with.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Also want to ask what do people think of all the new routemaster buses on no3 and 159 routes?  Don't like that so many seats downstairs face backwards. Have the frequency/timings of buses altered? I keep finding I'm late for work, but that could just be me. (I'm never sure of the exact time now the town hall clock isn't working)



Ive been on them on weekends. So do not know what they are like at other times. 

I usually go upstairs on buses. I do think they have a bit more character than other buses. But as teuchter points out the baseline was pretty low. 

Agree the facing backwards seats I avoid. Does not feel right.

They also seem to run more smoothly than other buses. Or is that just my imagination.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 9, 2016)

Not brilliant for prams though.

Two don't fit very well in that downstairs slot, I discovered on the 159 last week


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 9, 2016)

editor said:


> He doesn't care if the staff of The Baron are thrown on the dole after 40+ years service to Brixton, so I guess it's no surprise to see that he is unable to generate any understanding or empathy about the plight of Kaff.
> 
> Strange how his pals, the elusive rent tripling landlords, have never bothered to reply to the damning "PR whinge" from the tenant they booted out...



Let's not forget this beauty from the "things that should really annoy you but don't" thread 



alcopop said:


> Gentrification - everything is cleaner, less violence. Generally nicer.



His card is marked and it's about time we wondered what he's actually doing on this forum in the first place, surely he could find a nice libertarian cesspit of a message board where he'd be welcomed with slimy, open arms


----------



## leanderman (Mar 9, 2016)

Above post reported.


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 9, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Above post reported.



Go for your life. You're 'alright Jack'


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 9, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Why is this a fault of the landlord?.... The toy shop in Herne Hill also seem to have been trying to pull the 'triple rent,we cannot survive', but it appears in reality they failed to engage with the apparent evil landlords.



You make it sound like the small business owner was trying to pull a fast one. Says it all about where you stand.

I take it you were not one of the hundreds who marched in protest.


Hundreds protest at closure of beloved Herne Hill toy shop Just Williams


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 9, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Above post reported.



And if I do get a ban, it'll be worth it for calling you out as the snide fucker you are.

And I won't whinge about it if/when I come back.


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 9, 2016)

Makes me fucking sick that while people's lives are being ripped up in full view we've got this contingent of apologist cunts at every turn.... Sick to my fucking stomach


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 9, 2016)

Telling really that you'd get your post reported for calling out alcopop, rather than them calling out alcopop themselves.

@alcopop are you coming back to your 'Welfare traits' thread?, as it looks like as per usual you're all snidey one-liners, but rather less able or want to actually engage with people, let alone defend your positions.


----------



## irf520 (Mar 9, 2016)

bimble said:


> You're right, they're pretty good. It's really just that goldy coloured plastic railing stuff I have a problem with.



Maybe they should have used real brass, polished up with this stuff:


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 9, 2016)

Cross thread beef; a dish best served repeatedly.


----------



## deadringer (Mar 9, 2016)

Hand reared grass fed cross thread artisanal beef if you will.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 9, 2016)

shifting gears said:


> Makes me fucking sick that while people's lives are being ripped up in full view we've got this contingent of apologist cunts at every turn.... Sick to my fucking stomach


You could help reduce the number of people with views you find reprehensible by trying to change their mind on things, rather than revelling in the hate-fest opportunity. The "welfare traits" thread got off to a shaky start but as it turns out quite a few people have offered detailed and well referenced arguments explaining what's wrong with the book/article in question. Actually urban75 is very good at that when at its best. If people have opinions that are based on misinformation then the way to change that is with information, not by personal abuse. Depends what you really want to get out of "calling them out" of course.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 9, 2016)

teuchter said:


> You could help reduce the number of people with views you find reprehensible by trying to change their mind on things, rather than revelling in the hate-fest opportunity. The "welfare traits" thread got off to a shaky start but as it turns out quite a few people have offered detailed and well referenced arguments explaining what's wrong with the book/article in question. Actually urban75 is very good at that when at its best. If people have opinions that are based on misinformation then the way to change that is with information, not by personal abuse. Depends what you really want to get out of "calling them out" of course.


I agree with your sentiment, but the bottom line is that some posters make no attempt to engage, but offer up snide one liners looking to get a rise. You only have to look at the history of some posters to see this. The welfare traits thread got off to a sticky start because the OP wasn't trusted to be anything other than trolling, and has yet to contribute anything of note to it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2016)

teuchter said:


> They aren't on any routes that I currently use with any frequency so I've only travelled on one a few times but on each occasion it has pleased me. The interiors are much better than any standard bus, including the lighting. I don't read them as fake retro. I think they are quite successful in recalling some of the atmosphere of the old ones without being literal about it. There is perhaps a bit of knowing fake retro, with a touch of 60s psychedelia about it. There is no fake brass - there is some matt plastic that is a bit golden but I think the design gets away with it because of the way it's used. And I don't recall any fake marble.
> 
> I can see it's something that would have been difficult to get right within all the constraints which is why I reckon it's a pretty impressive piece of design.
> 
> The design faults that you can argue do exist - mainly functional ones - originate primarily in the brief.


yeh blame boris


----------



## Winot (Mar 9, 2016)

leanderman said:


> By comparison, the old Routemasters are tiny, tinny and very uncomfortable.



I took the youngest to the Transport Museum at the weekend (first visit for years). She had great fun hopping on and off the platform of the old Routemasters but I was reminded just how impractical they were for pushchairs, wheelchairs and those with mobility issues. Much as I like them from a nostalgic perspective, they had no place as a transport solution in a modern crowded city.


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 9, 2016)

teuchter said:


> You could help reduce the number of people with views you find reprehensible by trying to change their mind on things, .



Yeah....because this very thread has completely failed to demonstrate how gentrification has wrought misery on much of Brixton. Failed repeatedly. Failed by using tons of real life, non-anecdotal examples. Just failed all round. 

Nope, it's just that some people are scummy fucks who adhere to principles of greed and self-interest above all else.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2016)

I know it's a divisive and passionate issue - I'm as angry about gentrification as anyone else and find some of the views expressed here quite disgusting - but could we please try at least to keep it all civil-ish? Thanks.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2016)

The Bowie shrine is still going strong, nine weeks later:
















David Bowie and the Brixton shrine. Nine weeks after his death and the tributes continue


----------



## teuchter (Mar 9, 2016)

shifting gears said:


> Yeah....because this very thread has completely failed to demonstrate how gentrification has wrought misery on much of Brixton. Failed repeatedly. Failed by using tons of real life, non-anecdotal examples. Just failed all round.



We all know that gentrification is changing Brixton. We all know that parts of Brixton are amongst the most deprived in London. I think we pretty much all agree that gentrification has negative impacts on the least privileged. These threads do indeed demonstrate these facts but they are facts that most people living here know well for themselves and that's why the continual restating of them gets somewhat tedious.

What is more interesting and more significant are the questions that follow on from these facts. Are these negatives accompanied by some positives and what are they. What are the things that seem like positive effects but aren't really, or don't really exist. What are the causes of the processes that drive gentrification and what can we do about them. Who are the scapegoats and who are the real people to target. What are the false assumptions that are made. What are the kneejerk reactions that should be avoided. What are the effective ways of mitigating the effects when we can't control the causes. Where are good intentions having undesired effects. Etc etc etc.

These are more difficult questions, and questions where opinions come into play. They are opinions that are of course influenced by the widely differing experiences of living in Brixton that people have. These threads do continually fail to deal with these questions because such discussions become swamped out by repeated stating of the obvious and simplistic generalisations as well as people channeling their emotional responses to the issues into abusing those who have different experiences, opinions and prejudices to themselves, instead of trying to understand why others see things differently, and trying to persuade them to change their view.

My impression is that there are a few posters here who are more interested in looking for reasons to hate people. Maybe there are indeed *some* people who are entirely selfish and so rotten to the core that there's no hope of changing their views. But those posters certainly appear to be eager to assume the worst about people, and very willing to read in assumptions that go beyond what people have actually written. Whether or not those assumptions later turn out to be correct is beside the point, for anyone genuinely interested in engaging in a constructive kind of way.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 9, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> I agree with your sentiment, but the bottom line is that some posters make no attempt to engage, but offer up snide one liners looking to get a rise. You only have to look at the history of some posters to see this. The welfare traits thread got off to a sticky start because the OP wasn't trusted to be anything other than trolling, and has yet to contribute anything of note to it.



If you think it's trolling ignore it. Ultimately it doesn't matter too much about the OP's intentions. So what if it was designed to get a rise. That's true of much stuff on here. Whatever the intentions of the OP, an opinion or claim is aired, and there is the opportunity to explain why that claim is nonsense, to anyone who might read it and think "hm, they might have a point there". Better that people become aware of these viewpoints here, where there's scope for them to be challenged by people who know their stuff, than unwittingly in a newspaper or book where an author can make statements without them being questioned in a place that is visible to the reader.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 9, 2016)

bimble said:


> alcopop is of the 'elusive bunch', but is sworn to discretion.



Something he exercises selectively.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 9, 2016)

deadringer said:


> It could be argued that Kaff was only affordable because they were paying below market rate rent.



"Market rent" is rather a moveable feast. They were paying what the landlords were prepared to accept at the time. The landlords changed their ambitions, partly due to the success of Kaff.
The wyrm swallows its' own tail.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 9, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> And how is "market rent" set?
> 
> Market rent has nothing to do with the business acumen of landlords. A landlord ( in central London) is seeing there property worth more with them just sitting back and doing nothing. btw there is no legal obligation for property owners to charge so called "market rent". The way some go on its as though they are being forced to charge more.



As I replied to another poster, "market rent" is a moveable feast. It's a phenomenon *entirely* dependent on the desire of property-owners to make short-term gains.



> The best thing that could happen to London is the re introduction of rent controls on commercial and residential property.
> 
> People need affordable places to go and to live in.



We do, but we won't get them until capitalism has consumed more of those who feed it. Social housing won't be a real issue until "Bank of Mum & Dad" has been totally bled dry, and the whines of the chattering classes have reached a crescendo.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 9, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The best thing to happen to landlords would be to get rid of the lot of them.



Well, we don't have to *physically *get rid of them - that would be wantonly cruel, as *someone* must love them!
Expropriation though, that'd work.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 9, 2016)

Winot said:


> I took the youngest to the Transport Museum at the weekend (first visit for years). She had great fun hopping on and off the platform of the old Routemasters but I was reminded just how impractical they were for pushchairs, wheelchairs and those with mobility issues. Much as I like them from a nostalgic perspective, they had no place as a transport solution in a modern crowded city.



Yep. They worked when the population was smaller collectively and/or individually!


----------



## LadyV (Mar 9, 2016)

leanderman said:


> By comparison, the old Routemasters are tiny, tinny and very uncomfortable.
> 
> But the emissions on the new ones are problematic



On the whole I like them, as others have said they've much more practical than the old ones and look better than bog standard buses. However if you've only just started using them, wait for the summer, they're lovely in the winter but in the summer, they only have, "comfort cooling", which I can confirm after been stuck in a traffic jam in one last summer does not cool nothing!! And of course there are no windows to open as that would muck up the comfort cooling and the back door can't be left open for the same reason, so the overall feeling is one of being stuck in an airless greenhouse on wheels. 

However I think they're already on a Mark II of them so maybe a revised version will fix this, I know the Mark II fixed the back door which used to take your ankle out if you were stood near it, they now move outwards rather than inwards


----------



## LadyV (Mar 9, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The best thing to happen to landlords would be to get rid of the lot of them.


Nice idea, sadly not overly practical as someone has to look after things but you hit the nail on the head in an earlier post when you said what's needed is more rent control and caps on percentage increases. 

The problem is no government wants to be the one that puts in any form of rent control as they get accused of stunting businesses when in fact it landlords who are stunting businesses with their ridiculously high increases. For me, rent increases should be linked to inflation and when new leases are being decided on, there should be a scale where prices depend on quality of fit out, size of building, amenities etc but with a maximum cap that can be charged, not sure how practical that is either but it would be a start. At the moment, the landlord can just name his price and if anyone if daft enough to pay it, then that's the new market rent which then affects all the surrounding properties


----------



## leanderman (Mar 9, 2016)

LadyV said:


> I think they're already on a Mark II of them so maybe a revised version will fix this, I know the Mark II fixed the back door which used to take your ankle out if you were stood near it, they now move outwards rather than inwards



I hope they fix the pram problem, which  relates to the pole in the wheelchair area. But maybe it can't be moved.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 9, 2016)

editor said:


> A burger bar! That's sells beer! Please God, not another fucking Shoreditch chain moving in to what's rapidly becoming hipster clone town Brixton.
> 
> But you have to admire their out-there edginess. Look at this for sheer urban grit! Danger!
> 
> ...



For full teuchter marks that's the Vauxhall branch of the new chain.  I'll be frequenting the establishment in about a week as there is a "do" in the really crap expensive place next door whose name I can't even remember......

There should be a Vauxhall thread really!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 10, 2016)

leanderman said:


> I hope they fix the pram problem, which  relates to the pole in the wheelchair area. But maybe it can't be moved.



I have a wheelchair using pal who says the pole is not at all useful for him and stops him using the space efficiently...


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 10, 2016)

There seems to be a strange obsession of photographing the queue into Brixton tube lately. Standing on the stairs fiddling with your smart phone whilst blocking everyone else isn't exactly the brightest thing to do.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 10, 2016)

God bless queues and moaning and shit journeys to work.

Great Britain!!!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 10, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> There seems to be a strange obsession of photographing the queue into Brixton tube lately. Standing on the stairs fiddling with your smart phone whilst blocking everyone else isn't exactly the brightest thing to do.


But with a time and date stamp set you can prove to your boss that you really did leave even earlier again today and yet STILL the transport system made you late again. Otherwise they'd never believe you.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 10, 2016)

Hmm, perhaps - the same as Japan where they issue 'late due to travel problems' letters at stations?
It doesn't really take much more time to get in, just amused at the urge to document and share everything. 
I am aware I'm discussing this minutiae on a message board.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2016)

Albert was super packed last night. Boy do I miss the Queen's Hwad. There's no pubs left to go after midnight in Brixton on a Wednesday night any more - and it hurts to tell people that the nearest late night boozer is in Clapham.


----------



## Manter (Mar 10, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Also want to ask what do people think of all the new routemaster buses on no3 and 159 routes?  Don't like that so many seats downstairs face backwards. Have the frequency/timings of buses altered? I keep finding I'm late for work, but that could just be me. (I'm never sure of the exact time now the town hall clock isn't working)


Apparently you are safer in the event of a crash travelling backwards


----------



## pesh (Mar 10, 2016)

Manter said:


> Apparently you are safer in the event of a crash travelling backwards


theres a gif made from CCTV footage inside a bus floating around the internet that massively supports that theory. not going to link to it because it's a bit bleak.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 10, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> But with a time and date stamp set you can prove to your boss that you really did leave even earlier again today and yet STILL the transport system made you late again. Otherwise they'd never believe you.


Presumably if it happens several times you'd just be told to get up earlier?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 10, 2016)

Manter said:


> Apparently you are safer in the event of a crash travelling backwards


True as that may be, it'll be no consolation to anyone I vomit over; if I sit in one of the reversefacing seats, I have to turn sideways, even for short journeys.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 10, 2016)

Jean 'Binta' Breeze is performing at BCA, South Bank and Turtle Bay this week: JeanBintaBreeze (@jeanbintabreeze) on Twitter 
Jean ‘Binta’ Breeze performs her celebrated poem ‘Simple Tings’, The Forum @ London's South Bank: A celebration of women of African and Caribbean descent., The Forum - BBC World Service


----------



## leanderman (Mar 10, 2016)

Manter said:


> Apparently you are safer in the event of a crash travelling backwards



Embarrassed to report that that insight made  me change to rear-facing seats on trains some time ago. 

It would apparently save lives on planes but passengers are thought to be wedded to forward-facing travel. And extra cost.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 10, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I have a wheelchair using pal who says the pole is not at all useful for him and stops him using the space efficiently...


 I've wondered about that. You hardly ever see wheel chair users using the space with their back against the padded bit, as they would have to come onto the bus then turn around to reverse into that space avoiding the pole, which looks very tricky. I've never seen anyone do that who is propelling the chair themselves. Normally with a full bus and people standing and baggage everywhere, it would be impossible. I've seen the pole get in the way of big wheelchair user so they aren't able to fit into the space. Mean while that pole really gets in the way of older people with trolleys and and baby buggies.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 10, 2016)

Greebo said:


> True as that may be, it'll be no consolation to anyone I vomit over; if I sit in one of the reversefacing seats, I have to turn sideways, even for short journeys.


 Me too. Don't think I'd actually vomit - but it does make me feel really queasy. I'd rather stand than go backwards, but the routemasters seem to have less room for standing.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2016)

Coldharbour Lane, 10pm last night.


----------



## T & P (Mar 10, 2016)

Is that police tape tied up to the CCTV pole, or just a light effect?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 10, 2016)

both Morleys and M&S have sales on now.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2016)

T & P said:


> Is that police tape tied up to the CCTV pole, or just a light effect?


It's a long exposure.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2016)

Here's another long exposure:


----------



## leanderman (Mar 10, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> I've wondered about that. You hardly ever see wheel chair users using the space with their back against the padded bit, as they would have to come onto the bus then turn around to reverse into that space avoiding the pole, which looks very tricky. I've never seen anyone do that who is propelling the chair themselves. Normally with a full bus and people standing and baggage everywhere, it would be impossible. I've seen the pole get in the way of big wheelchair user so they aren't able to fit into the space. Mean while that pole really gets in the way of older people with trolleys and and baby buggies.



I think we need to inform TfL of our joint observations - we may be on to something!


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 10, 2016)

They're about to launch a public awareness campaign about buggy vs. wheelchair


----------



## leanderman (Mar 10, 2016)

Another black mark against Brixton property developers: one, his last lover, made Ted Hughes play golf! (London Review of Books, March 17 edition)


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 11, 2016)

bimble said:


> It's kind of funny if you're in a good mood, that desperate attempt to evoke the thrill of inner city poverty, but just now to me it looks properly offensive. Corrugated iron, so ghetto. Like you're in downtown Kingston or something. But in downtown Kingston where a nice bit of topiary wouldn't do the job people struggle to get the shiny new stuff.
> View attachment 84432
> View attachment 84434


well said. Its beyond cringe. And even offensive perhaps.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 11, 2016)

Isn't that in Vauxhall Cross next to Hoist?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 11, 2016)

Heard Kate Hoey on Any Questions today. She has done a lot to support the Library campaign and housing issues in this area. But oh dear in answer to question about immigration- It was Lincolnshire and question was put by someone who saw all the East Europeans as making her a stranger in her own town- Kate said one good thing about leaving EU is that immigration controls can be brought in. On I assume she meant East Europeans. So she is supporting the little Englanders.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 11, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Heard Kate Hoey on Any Questions today. She has done a lot to support the Library campaign and housing issues in this area. But oh dear in answer to question about immigration- It was Lincolnshire and question was put by someone who saw all the East Europeans as making her a stranger in her own town- Kate said one good thing about leaving EU is that immigration controls can be brought in. On I assume she meant East Europeans. So she is supporting the little Englanders.


I suppose there were no actual statistics put forward by the Lincolnshire lass to support her claim she was now a stranger in her own town?

I live in Walthamstow now, all the Eastern Europeans here make me able to buy a huge diverse range of food in their brilliant shops for half fuck all. There are loads of Eastern Europeans here, they must make up nearly 1% of the population.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 12, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Heard Kate Hoey on Any Questions today. She has done a lot to support the Library campaign and housing issues in this area. But oh dear in answer to question about immigration- It was Lincolnshire and question was put by someone who saw all the East Europeans as making her a stranger in her own town- Kate said one good thing about leaving EU is that immigration controls can be brought in. On I assume she meant East Europeans. So she is supporting the little Englanders.



She supports 'Brexit'. Did you expect better?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Heard Kate Hoey on Any Questions today. She has done a lot to support the Library campaign and housing issues in this area. But oh dear in answer to question about immigration- It was Lincolnshire and question was put by someone who saw all the East Europeans as making her a stranger in her own town- Kate said one good thing about leaving EU is that immigration controls can be brought in. On I assume she meant East Europeans. So she is supporting the little Englanders.


She's a mixed bag. Voted against foundation hospitals, against banning hunting, against ID cards and against Iraq war and against Trident renewal.
Unfortunately "They Work for You" does not go back that far, but I was curious to know if she has ever voted for or against hanging.
To sum her up you might try: libertarian old Labour non-interventionst.


----------



## kalibuzz (Mar 12, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can recycle energy light bulbs and batteries? All the recycling bins for those I used before have disappeared


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2016)

kalibuzz said:


> Does anyone know where I can recycle energy light bulbs and batteries? All the recycling bins for those I used before have disappeared



I think you can do it at Tesco Acre Lane. Here's Lambeth's recycling map: Map of local recycling points | Lambeth Council


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2016)

Big march tomorrow: 
Brixton campaigners to join the National Demo Against The Housing Bill, Sunday 13th March


----------



## bimble (Mar 12, 2016)

Lee Perry, Scientist, Channel One etc at the electric tonight .. is anybody going? Not sure i'm up to staying awake till 5 but might try. edit: oh sold out, of course.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 12, 2016)

bimble said:


> Lee Perry, Scientist, Channel One etc at the electric tonight .. is anybody going? Not sure i'm up to staying awake till 5 but might try. edit: oh sold out, of course.


Went to see Lee Perry there a couple of years ago and was initially surprised it wasn't sold out. Then when he came on I saw why, sadly. It was as if he'd been pushed onto stage without really knowing where he was. Backing band doing its best to prop up his rambling peformance.


----------



## bimble (Mar 12, 2016)

Yeah, I know. He is truly ancient. Thanks for making me feel better about not being able to stay up till 5 anyway.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 12, 2016)

bimble said:


> Thanks for making me feel better about not being able to stay up till 5 anyway.



Scientist and Channel One will probably be pretty good, so you will be missing out on that. So no reason to feel too much better. HTH


----------



## bimble (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2016)

Walking around Peckham really brings to my mind how much Brixton has changed. I like Peckham.


----------



## Casaubon (Mar 12, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Went to see Lee Perry there a couple of years ago and was initially surprised it wasn't sold out. Then when he came on I saw why, sadly. It was as if he'd been pushed onto stage without really knowing where he was. Backing band doing its best to prop up his rambling peformance.




I saw him about 30 years ago at Dingwalls, after his wife had apparently straightened him out.
His minders had to pretty much carry him on stage, where he rambled, muttered and abused the audience for about 20 minutes, and was then carried off.
I was pissed off about the waste of time and money, but rather sorry for him too.


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 12, 2016)

bimble said:


> Lee Perry, Scientist, Channel One etc at the electric tonight .. is anybody going? Not sure i'm up to staying awake till 5 but might try. edit: oh sold out, of course.



Would've been but it was a touch dear for me at the moment. If it actually WAS Scientist playing I'd have made it happen, but unless you know something I don't you're muddling your scientists with your mad professors [emoji848]


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 12, 2016)

bimble said:


> Yeah, I know. He is truly ancient. Thanks for making me feel better about not being able to stay up till 5 anyway.


It's overrated : )


----------



## kalibuzz (Mar 12, 2016)

editor said:


> I think you can do it at Tesco Acre Lane. Here's Lambeth's recycling map: Map of local recycling points | Lambeth Council


Thanks, I saw that before I posted but it states that '*Light bulb and battery recycling is not currently available:*
We are looking into how we can provide this service'. They have removed those black boxes. BAtteries in Tesco, but energy light bulbs?


----------



## bimble (Mar 12, 2016)

shifting gears said:


> your scientists with your mad professors [emoji848]


I was! feel even better now about not going anywhere this saturday night


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 12, 2016)

bimble said:


> I was! feel even better now about not going anywhere this saturday night



Mad Prof is cool and all but Scientist is a Dub Lord walking amongst us mere mortals.


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 12, 2016)

QED


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 12, 2016)

I know where they are at all times (although there's quite a few more but they were within reach) [emoji3]


----------



## bimble (Mar 12, 2016)

They should always be kept to hand, in case of any sort of emergency. The man's an absolute genius, indeed. Glad he's not coming to brixton tonight.


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 12, 2016)

bimble said:


> They should always be kept to hand, in case of any sort of emergency. The man's an absolute genius, indeed. Glad he's not coming to brixton tonight.



Last minute change of plan - I'm going to the party now, mate had a spare and twisted my arm

"Mad Professor is way better than Scientist" etc [emoji38]


----------



## bimble (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Maharani (Mar 12, 2016)

editor said:


> Walking around Peckham really brings to my mind how much Brixton has changed. I like Peckham.


I was there today and thought the exact same thing. I think I'll be going to Peckham more than Brixton now.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 12, 2016)

shifting gears said:


> Mad Prof is cool and all but Scientist is a Dub Lord walking amongst us mere mortals.


Ariwa studios is a 30 second walk from my house


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 13, 2016)

bimble said:


>



Ma poor fukkin heid

Just woke up on the sofa wearing my jacket


----------



## deadringer (Mar 13, 2016)

shifting gears said:


> Ma poor fukkin heid
> 
> Just woke up on the sofa wearing my jacket



You know you've had a good night when you can't spell head!


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 13, 2016)

deadringer said:


> You know you've had a good night when you can't spell head!



Scotch spelling, ken?


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 13, 2016)

So glad I didn't get completely wankered cos I managed to capture this immense video:



[emoji16]


----------



## bimble (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## deadringer (Mar 13, 2016)

shifting gears said:


> Scotch spelling, ken?



Apologies!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 13, 2016)

shifting gears said:


> Scotch spelling, ken?



so thats what you were drinking then


----------



## LadyV (Mar 14, 2016)

editor said:


> Walking around Peckham really brings to my mind how much Brixton has changed. I like Peckham.


Me too but even that's changing very quickly too, when I went a couple of weeks ago, the bar we were in got invaded by a group of totally overdressed Made in Chelsea type girls all wittering on about how hip and edgy they were by being in Peckham before they headed back for a house party at Rupert's in Kensington! Once they start coming, the Clapham hoo-ray Henrys won't be far behind!


----------



## Jangleballix (Mar 14, 2016)

CH1 said:


> To sum her up you might try: libertarian old Labour non-interventionst.


 Not forgetting an extremely active and very able constituency MP.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2016)

LadyV said:


> Me too but even that's changing very quickly too, when I went a couple of weeks ago, the bar we were in got invaded by a group of totally overdressed Made in Chelsea type girls all wittering on about how hip and edgy they were by being in Peckham before they headed back for a house party at Rupert's in Kensington! Once they start coming, the Clapham hoo-ray Henrys won't be far behind!


Oh there's no doubt the place is "in motion." Sadly.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 14, 2016)

editor said:


> Oh there's no doubt the place is "in motion." Sadly.



robert elms of radio london is frequently informing his listeners that his son is resident in the manor, and also mentioned that his daughter is currently shacked up in the vicinity of brixton academy


----------



## CH1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Jangleballix said:


> Not forgetting an extremely active and very able constituency MP.


Possibly - though when I was in her constituency (before they moved Coldharbour Ward into Dulwich) she did take 1 year to respond to an enquiry/complaint from me about the state of Brixton British Rail station - and then she effectively passed the responsibility back to me to take it up with a station manager in Streatham.

Not saying she is good or bad at case work, but my one case seemed to indicate the triage system in her office at that time (1990s) would put an NHS doctor's surgery to shame now.  
I was slightly disappointed because Kate was a regular at the Community/Police Consultative Group back then and always made a speech at every attendance. Since my issue was crime related I had expected her to inject a bit more oomph into a response.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2016)

This is a great party - and you can win two tickets too!







WIN a pair of tickets for the fabulous Wonderland club night at Brixton PoW, Sat 19th March


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

We're getting a Frat House bar. A fucking Frat House bar with kegs and cheerleader waitresses. 

Brixton gets it’s own American themed sports bar and club venue – the BXT ‘Frat House’ opens this Friday


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> We're getting a Frat House bar. A fucking Frat House bar with kegs and cheerleader waitresses.
> 
> Brixton gets it’s own American themed sports bar and club venue – the BXT ‘Frat House’ opens this Friday


i look forward to your review of the establishment


----------



## bimble (Mar 15, 2016)

^ jesus f christ.

"Our cheerleader waitresses would be happy to serve you in our private area The Patron Den. A cool basement with private patron bar, exclusive patron cocktail menu, private projector for live sport and ps4. With every inch of the walls masterfully decorated with graffiti art, you can turn on the UV cannons and transform the room into the ultimate private club. At 10pm we turn the lights down and the music up, then this SW9 bar is transformed into a mental South London nightclub. "


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i look forward to your review of the establishment


Don't make me go!


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

bimble said:


> ^ jesus f christ.
> 
> "Our cheerleader waitresses would be happy to serve you in our private area The Patron Den. A cool basement with private patron bar, exclusive patron cocktail menu, private projector for live sport and ps4. With every inch of the walls masterfully decorated with graffiti art, you can turn on the UV cannons and transform the room into the ultimate private club. At 10pm we turn the lights down and the music up, then this SW9 bar is transformed into a mental South London nightclub. "


"private, "exclusive," "private..."


----------



## peterkro (Mar 15, 2016)

^^Jesus wept is this Brixton establishments finally jumping the shark.I hope locals give them the welcome they deserve.


----------



## bimble (Mar 15, 2016)

But..  it's masterfully decorated with grafitti, and you can play computer games whilst being tended to by cheerleaders, in a "mental South London nightclub".
What's not to like? Come along old man.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 15, 2016)

A themed venue? This must be opposed; like Wahaca and Cabana.


----------



## bimble (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> Don't make me go!


Please go. You're at your best when spewing bile. And I have a funny feeling i'd not be very welcome.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

bimble said:


> Please go. You're at your best when spewing bile. And I have a funny feeling i'd not be very welcome.


It's going to be AWESOME! I'll practice my fistbumps before I go. GO USA! GO USA!


----------



## bimble (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## aussw9 (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> We're getting a Frat House bar. A fucking Frat House bar with kegs and cheerleader waitresses.
> 
> Brixton gets it’s own American themed sports bar and club venue – the BXT ‘Frat House’ opens this Friday



This looks very half-arsed.... Give it 6 months


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> We're getting a Frat House bar. A fucking Frat House bar with kegs and cheerleader waitresses.
> 
> Brixton gets it’s own American themed sports bar and club venue – the BXT ‘Frat House’ opens this Friday



Cheerleader waitresses? 

It'll probably do fine until Hooters opens up next door.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

If anyone has a few moments and access to company records, I'd love to know who the people are behind this.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> If anyone has a few moments and access to company records, I'd love to know who the people are behind this.



Companies House is free now btw

Companies House service


----------



## CH1 (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> If anyone has a few moments and access to company records, I'd love to know who the people are behind this.


Is it where that Portuguese/Brazilian club was that got into trouble wanting to have strippers/pole dancing a few years ago?

To access company records you need the actual company name. Unless you are saying it is Brixton Frat House Ltd?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 15, 2016)

.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Is it where that Portuguese/Brazilian club was that got into trouble wanting to have strippers/pole dancing a few years ago?
> 
> To access company records you need the actual company name. Unless you are saying it is Brixton Frat House Ltd?


I don't know who they are, so I'm hoping someone has a few moments for a rummage.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 15, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Is it where that Portuguese/Brazilian club was that got into trouble wanting to have strippers/pole dancing a few years ago?
> 
> To access company records you need the actual company name. Unless you are saying it is Brixton Frat House Ltd?


Its the old Eritrean restuarant, sadly.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

It's here:


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 15, 2016)

This classy pic is posted on the Frat House fb page....


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> It's here:
> 
> View attachment 84688



bleak


----------



## Dan U (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> I don't know who they are, so I'm hoping someone has a few moments for a rummage.



had a rummage and can't find anyones name associated to it to then search for on companies house.


----------



## bimble (Mar 15, 2016)

Maybe it's churlish of me to say so but its true: i walk home past there at night a lot and this feels like genuinely not good news. Pissed up boys who find the idea of this place attractive is just a really shit thing to have moving in.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Dan U said:


> had a rummage and can't find anyones name associated to it to then search for on companies house.


On Companies House there is a Frathouse Ltd and Frathouse Holdings Ltd, but these seem associated with small hotels and student accommodation in Manchester.

We need a clue to the real name. According to company law this has to be given on all correspondence - but not on Facebook apparently?

Those bureaucrats - never can keep up with the times!


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> This classy pic is posted on the Frat House fb page....


Yeah! 1970s!


----------



## Dan U (Mar 15, 2016)

LEVANAHBARCLUB LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

Was incorporated in January this year and is registered at 256 - 258 Brixton Road.

Director is a young Albanian chap, doesn't have any other active Directorships.

eta - could of course be entirely coincidental but the address and date of incorporation make it less likely.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 15, 2016)

bimble said:


> Maybe it's churlish of me to say so but its true: i walk home past there at night a lot and this feels like genuinely not good news. Pissed up boys who find the idea of this place attractive is just a really shit thing to have moving in.



I really really hope this fails and quickly but having seen the type of cats moving into the area I am not optimistic


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> I really really hope this fails and quickly but having seen the type of cats moving into the area I am not optimistic


If the stretch of Coldharbour Lane opposite the Barrier Block can fall to the upwardly mobile, cocktail supping hipsters and well heeled diners, this area has got no chance.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Dan U said:


> LEVANAHBARCLUB LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)
> 
> Was incorporated in January this year and is registered at 256 - 258 Brixton Road.
> 
> ...


Well done. And he is certainly young by my standards at 35 (ish).
However this is just a one person company registered on 14th January and with capital of £1.

Just tells you that they are aware they need a strategy in place to deal with tax or insolvency if required - and are working on it.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 15, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Well done. And he is certainly young by my standards at 35 (ish).
> However this is just a one person company registered on 14th January and with capital of £1.
> 
> Just tells you that they are aware they need a strategy in place to deal with tax or insolvency if required - and are working on it.



You don't need more than one Director to set up as a company and you are allowed to also be your own Company Sec as well if required. If it is just you operating as 100% owner the Share Capital of £1 is quite normal as well - it isn't how much capital you have in the business for investment, it is the share capital for the purposes of ownership and voting rights. if it's just you, doesn't need to be more thn £1.

That company could trade perfectly normally and publish accounts and annual returns in the usual fashion


----------



## elmpp (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> I don't know who they are, so I'm hoping someone has a few moments for a rummage.


sorry, working


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 15, 2016)

elmpp said:


> sorry, working


So get back to it and stop skiving of posting on here.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Maharani (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> We're getting a Frat House bar. A fucking Frat House bar with kegs and cheerleader waitresses.
> 
> Brixton gets it’s own American themed sports bar and club venue – the BXT ‘Frat House’ opens this Friday


----------



## bimble (Mar 15, 2016)

Jennifer Charlotte Saul :


----------



## Maharani (Mar 15, 2016)

bimble said:


> Please go. You're at your best when spewing bile. And I have a funny feeling i'd not be very welcome.


I think we should all go!!


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

bimble said:


> Jennifer Charlotte Saul :


?? 

Edit - oh you mean her facebook comment?!



> Hahaha THIS PRIVATE PARTY BUT WE'VE INVITED EVERYONE BECAUSE YOURE SPECIAL BUT YOU'RE ALSO SHEEEEP.


 Indeed!


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I think we should all go!!


Let's have an urban meet there! Bagsy I wear the bucket on my head!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 15, 2016)

Where exactly is this venue, the frat place?


----------



## T & P (Mar 15, 2016)

I can't see it lasting tbh. Perhaps in a tacky tourist trap spot like Leicester Square it'd have a chance, out of the sheer number of fools who frequent the area.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 15, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Where exactly is this venue, the frat place?


Roughly opposite Jamm.


----------



## bimble (Mar 15, 2016)

Dunno. I think they may be onto something, like a cultural version of 'dirty burgers' type thing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 15, 2016)

T & P said:


> I can't see it lasting tbh. Perhaps in a tacky tourist trap spot like Leicester Square it'd have a chance, out of the sheer number of fools who frequent the area.


given the sort of establishments which operate in brixton now, i would have thought there would be enough 'fools' ita to give it a chance of surviving.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 15, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Roughly opposite Jamm.


a perfect location for it.


----------



## T & P (Mar 15, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> given the sort of establishments which operate in brixton now, i would have thought there would be enough 'fools' ita to give it a chance of surviving.


Don't quite see it myself. If Brixton is really being overrun with hispters and yuppies, a Frat bar would be just about the last place on Earth they'd want to be seen in.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 15, 2016)

T & P said:


> Don't quite see it myself. If Brixton is really being overrun with hispters and yuppies, a Frat bar would be just about the last place on Earth they'd want to be seen in.


you'll just have to wait and see then won't you


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2016)

Cheerleader waitresses? Really?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Dan U said:


> You don't need more than one Director to set up as a company and you are allowed to also be your own Company Sec as well if required. If it is just you operating as 100% owner the Share Capital of £1 is quite normal as well - it isn't how much capital you have in the business for investment, it is the share capital for the purposes of ownership and voting rights. if it's just you, doesn't need to be more thn £1.
> 
> That company could trade perfectly normally and publish accounts and annual returns in the usual fashion


Surely the capital of £1 means that is the limit of liability in event of a default.
Obviously if the director were found to have over-traded etc they might also be personally liable.

I'm no expert in company law, but I would have thought that if a company only had one director that was not normal, excerpt perhaps for the type of companies run by newsreaders and TV presenters to shelter their earnings from National Insurance.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 15, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> View attachment 84689


Would that Facebook like be from be Stephen Whaley, former leader of Lambeth Council 1992-94 (post Joan Twelves and concurrent with Brixton Challenge) and director of the Carnegie Library "Shadow Board"? Surely not?


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 15, 2016)

Not unless he also moonlights as an Unilever accountant originally from Harare.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

T & P said:


> Don't quite see it myself. If Brixton is really being overrun with hispters and yuppies, a Frat bar would be just about the last place on Earth they'd want to be seen in.


Not true. It's all about novelty. They'll love it.


----------



## irf520 (Mar 15, 2016)

bimble said:


> But..  it's masterfully decorated with grafitti, and you can play computer games whilst being tended to by cheerleaders, in a "mental South London nightclub".
> What's not to like? Come along old man.
> View attachment 84683



"Join the revolution"


----------



## deadringer (Mar 15, 2016)

T & P said:


> Don't quite see it myself. If Brixton is really being overrun with hispters and yuppies, a Frat bar would be just about the last place on Earth they'd want to be seen in.




Agreed. These kind of places are popular with tourists and stag do's and young lads who don't know any better. Can't quite see a twirly moustached hipster or hedge fund yuppie propping up the bar!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 15, 2016)

deadringer said:


> Agreed. These kind of places are popular with tourists and stag do's and young lads who don't know any better. Can't quite see a twirly moustached hipster or hedge fund yuppie propping up the bar!



Agreed. I don't think it will attract the same crowd at all. It seems to me that what this is isn't about Brixton being a new 'destination' for people like that, what this is is effectively central London spreading south (which is possibly equally unwelcome). Something like this would previously have been in the Covent Garden surrounds or somewhere like that - the sort of place you'd find a Walkabout.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

The Brixton one can't be worse than this Chelsea twat-magnet... can it?



> Be sure to brush up on your beer pong skills, Beaver Lodge, London’s only mountain cabin bar and dance saloon, is set to host the ultimate Frat Party in honour of Bank Holiday Weekend on Sunday, 30th August 2015.
> 
> The Chelsea-based club, inspired by the log cabins found in places such as Jackson Hole Wyoming in the US, will be celebrating the day off with their friends from across the pond, Samuel Adams Boston Lager. Guests can party like there’s no work tomorrow with Red Solo Cup cocktails and ice buckets of Boston Lager beer. Sticking to the frat party tradition, there will be a beer pong tournament where the champs of the game can show off their Ping-Pong ball tossing skills. An all-American cheerleading squad will be cheering on the players and will put on a top performance later in the evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Agreed. I don't think it will attract the same crowd at all. It seems to me that what this is isn't about Brixton being a new 'destination' for people like that, what this is is effectively central London spreading south (which is possibly equally unwelcome). Something like this would previously have been in the Covent Garden surrounds or somewhere like that - the sort of place you'd find a Walkabout.


But it's not just a frat bar. It's also aimed at the cocktail set.

It's got 'cocktails, private bar, exclusive patron cocktail menu, graffiti art, UV cannons' and is the "ultimate private club" that turns into "a mental South London nightclub…”


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Winot (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> But it's not just a frat bar. It's also aimed at the cocktail set.
> 
> It's got 'cocktails, private bar, exclusive patron cocktail menu, graffiti art, UV cannons' and is the "ultimate private club" that turns into "a mental South London nightclub…”



The 'cocktail set' is as meaningless as the 'beer set'.  You wouldn't put CAMRA ale fans in the same pigeonhole as lager louts, so why do the samr for cocktails?


----------



## Winot (Mar 15, 2016)

Winot said:


> The 'cocktail set' is as meaningless as the 'beer set'.  You wouldn't put CAMRA ale fans in the same pigeonhole as lager louts, so why do the samr for cocktails?



(and I speak as someone who enjoys going to 384/Shrub & Shutter and wouldn't set foot in this abomination)


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

Winot said:


> The 'cocktail set' is as meaningless as the 'beer set'.  You wouldn't put CAMRA ale fans in the same pigeonhole as lager louts, so why do the samr for cocktails?


I can't even be bothered with that bizarre   comparison. 

There is an affluent crowd coming into Brixton who like to drink cocktails. People with stacks of money to burn on expensive drinks. They don't all like the same places of course, but I'm confident that some of them will be visiting this place and some will like what it has to offer.

If you don't think any of them will, that's fine. I'll go along at some point and find out for myself.


----------



## pesh (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> Let's have an urban meet there! Bagsy I wear the bucket on my head!


i really think we should... if you're going to open a frat house you have to expect the locals to go full Animal House.
kegs through the windows, smash every guitar in sight, huge food fight, smoke bombs, the works.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 15, 2016)

I hope it has nothing to do with this night launching at Bloomsbury Bowling lanes....

Frat House Launch Night at Bloomsbury Bowling Lanes

PARTY RULES:
✌ No Drama ✌
✌ No Cock Blocking ✌
✌ Toast Before Shots ✌
✌ Don't Break Shit ✌
✌ Don't leave the party sober (No-one like a boring barry) ✌
✌ If the Cops come, it's every motherfucker for themselves ✌
✌ No Shitty Music ✌
✌ Smoke in the Garden ✌
✌ Have Fun ✌
✌ Stay Classy ✌

ETA - No shitty music lol....


We play the likes of:
Sean Paul - Blink 182 - Kanye West - Taylor Swift - Major Lazer - Big Sean - Sum 41 - Beyonce - Fetty Wap - Jimmy Eat World - T Pain - Wiz Khalifa - N.E.R.D - Chris Brown - Kelly Clarkson - Jamie XX - Drake - Justin Bieber - The Weeknd - Snake Hips - Jeremih to name a few.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> There is an affluent crowd coming into Brixton who like to drink cocktails. People with stacks of money to burn on expensive drinks.



But doesn't that mean that the Satay Bar and the old cocktail place under St Matthews, Kaff (with their jam jars & teapot cocktails) and now POW are all to blame for the downfall of Brixton?

A sweeping generalisation doesn't work as my sentence above illustrates.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> But doesn't that mean that the Satay Bar and the old cocktail place under St Matthews, Kaff (with their jam jars & teapot cocktails) and now POW are all to blame for the downfall of Brixton?


Yes, that's right. They're all exactly the same. Whatever you say.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 15, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Not unless he also moonlights as an Unilever accountant originally from Harare.


I see what you mean.

But how does this:

"Here my responsibilities were to serve great drinks with speed and professionalism as well as with a personal touch, sometimes for very long hours.
I maintained a clean and efficient workspace, taking deliveries of stock and maintaing stock levels within the bar. I handled cash and cashing up with responsibility. To converse and accommodate my customers."

fit in with being an accountant? and for Unilever at that?

The person I was wondering about was this:  Stephen Whaley | LinkedIn

An altogether much more logical indeed maybe even altruistic person, going by the profile. Which is why I was wondering.

It's got to be the cocktail accountant from Harare obviously.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

Saw this today and had a lovely chat with some of the women there: 






















In photos: South London Women Artists present Pillow Talk at Brixton East


----------



## Winot (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> If you don't think any of them will, that's fine. I'll go along at some point and find out for myself.



And I'm sure you will see whatever it is you want to see.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

Winot said:


> And I'm sure you will see whatever it is you want to see.


Whatever you say, Mr Patronising.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 15, 2016)

Winot said:


> And I'm sure you will see whatever it is you want to see.


I expect it will draw a similar crowd to those that go to the Bloomesbury Frat Party:


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> I expect it will draw a similar crowd to those that go to the Bloomesbury Frat Party:
> 
> View attachment 84697 View attachment 84698


QED.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

I had an interesting meeting with the guy taking over the old Kaff building today. He's going to send over a press release soon, so I'll be able to reveal all shortly!


----------



## T & P (Mar 15, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> I expect it will draw a similar crowd to those that go to the Bloomesbury Frat Party:
> 
> View attachment 84697 View attachment 84698



So a bit of everything then. First image only shows staff clearly. The second shows one hipster-looking person, and another who looks very much like an old-skool Brixton type. And the third shows a DJ just like we can see on every Brixton late night venture, and punters of indeterminate social class in the background.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 15, 2016)

T & P said:


> So a bit of everything then. First image only shows staff clearly. The second shows one hipster-looking person, and another who looks very much like an old-skool Brixton type. And the third shows a DJ just like we can see on every Brixton late night venture, and punters of indeterminate social class in the background.


But what it doesn't look like is tourists, stag do's and young lads.


----------



## T & P (Mar 15, 2016)

Difficult to judge from from just one and half photographs showing no more than 4-5 punters either way, to be honest. But the fact remains that the demographics of American-style bars with scantly clad pretty women as part of the attraction have always attracted a demographic composed mainly of stag do's, young men on holidays and tourists. It is the same in London, Amsterdam, Berlin, NY and anywhere else, certainly as far as similar establishments such as Hooters are concerned, and you'd be as likely to find a hipster in them as you would a 'regular' old skool Brixton resident.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 15, 2016)

T & P said:


> Difficult to judge from from just one and half photographs showing no more than 4-5 punters either way, to be honest. But the fact remains that the demographics of American-style bars with scantly clad pretty women as part of the attraction have always attracted a demographic composed mainly of stag do's, young men on holidays and tourists. It is the same in London, Amsterdam, Berlin, NY and anywhere else, certainly as far as similar establishments such as Hooters are concerned, and you'd be as likely to find a hipster in them as you would a 'regular' old skool Brixton resident.


Theres plenty of photos on the link, and they dont imo look like stag do's and tourists etc.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 15, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Theres plenty of photos on the link, and they dont imo look like stag do's and tourists etc.




"Spring Break" is another americanism we can well do without


----------



## LadyV (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> We're getting a Frat House bar. A fucking Frat House bar with kegs and cheerleader waitresses.
> 
> Brixton gets it’s own American themed sports bar and club venue – the BXT ‘Frat House’ opens this Friday



WTF? This is getting ridiculous. Surely this is more of a Clapham thing? We are becoming Clapham East or whatever the rumour was afterall!


----------



## madolesance (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> I had an interesting meeting with the guy taking over the old Kaff building today. He's going to send over a press release soon, so I'll be able to reveal all shortly!



'Dip and Flip' perhaps?


----------



## Fingers (Mar 15, 2016)

I thought this would go down like a shit sandwich at a wedding. Sounds horrendous


----------



## T & P (Mar 15, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Theres plenty of photos on the link, and they dont imo look like stag do's and tourists etc.














I saw plenty myself.

But to be honest it might be best to wait until this one opens; otherwise we're all going to spend the day fishing for photographs on the internet to prove a point.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

T & P said:


> I saw plenty myself.
> 
> But to be honest it might be best to wait until this one opens; otherwise we're all going to spend the day fishing for photographs on the internet to prove a point.


But you thought you'd add two more to prove a point anyway?


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 15, 2016)

I've been away for an hour or so - can someone clarify - is Bloomsbury Bowling Frat Party good or bad?


----------



## bimble (Mar 15, 2016)

Whats the argument about here , what facial hair will be worn by the groups of pissed blokes being served drinks by 'cheerleaders'? I don't give a monkeys either way.


----------



## T & P (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> But you thought you'd add two more to prove a point anyway?


Well yes, quite. If I feel the images being posted are not being fully representative of the clientele, the only logical course of action is to post other images showing that.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 15, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> I've been away for an hour or so - can someone clarify - is Bloomsbury Bowling Frat Party good or bad?



I think everyone's agreed that it's bad. 

They're just warming up into an argument about what type of bad and whose fault it is.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 15, 2016)

Seemingly distasteful concept bar opening up in Brixton / Stockwell replacing the lease of an Eritrean restaurant. 

Bringing in generally wrong types (but who they are isn't clear) with misogynistic overtones.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

bimble said:


> Whats the argument about here , what facial hair will be worn by the groups of pissed blokes being served drinks by 'cheerleaders'? I don't give a monkeys either way.


I'm sure there'll be some more decisive PHOTOGRAPHIC PROOF coming soon.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

T & P said:


> Well yes, quite. If I feel the images being posted are not being fully representative of the clientele, the only logical course of action is to post other images showing that.


Unless you've actually visited the place, you haven't the faintest idea what is "fully representative of the clientèle," so this is a truly ridiculous line of argument.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 15, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think everyone's agreed that it's bad.
> 
> They're just warming up into an argument about what type of bad and whose fault it is.



Bloomsbury Bowling does themed fancy dress nights doesn't it - i assumed this was just one of those.


----------



## T & P (Mar 15, 2016)

bimble said:


> Whats the argument about here , what facial hair will be worn by the groups of pissed blokes being served drinks by 'cheerleaders'? I don't give a monkeys either way.


The stupid thing is that there shouldn't even be an argument. Pretty much everyone here (so far) appears to be in actual agreement (a rarity around this board, believe me) that this place is hideous and awful and can go fuck itself. 

But unfortunately, though no surprisingly, the argument seems to have gyrated towards assigning blame for the forthcoming arrival of that lamentable outlet to a particular social group, the evil hipster, which tends to get the blame for just about everything bad that happens in the area.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 15, 2016)

What a total cock womble


----------



## T & P (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> Unless you've actually visited the place, you haven't the faintest idea what is "fully representative of the clientèle," so this is a truly ridiculous line of argument.


But when another poster who happens to support the 'it'll be all hipsters' viewpoint uses the same argument and posts similar photographs to support it, that's suddently not a ridiculous line of argument anymore? Cleary not, as you were quite happily in agreement of it


----------



## blameless77 (Mar 15, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Its the old Eritrean restuarant, sadly.


Nooooooo !


----------



## deadringer (Mar 15, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> I've been away for an hour or so - can someone clarify - is Bloomsbury Bowling Frat Party good or bad?



It can safely be added to the U75 unapproved list


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

T & P said:


> But when another poster who happens to support the 'it'll be all hipsters' viewpoint uses the same argument and posts similar photographs to support it, that's suddently not a ridiculous line of argument anymore? Cleary not, as you were quite happily in agreement of it


This was my point. I don't think it will just be "tourists, stag do's and young lads" visiting this awful bar and those photos from a similar venture absolutely support that view.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

deadringer said:


> It can safely be added to the U75 unapproved list


Ah, it just kills me every time that's brought up. So funny. Every time!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 15, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Bloomsbury Bowling does themed fancy dress nights doesn't it - i assumed this was just one of those.


I spent a certain amount of time looking at their facebook page trying to work out that night is an ironic piss-take of frat-themed parties, or an actual straightforward frat-themed party.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 15, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I spent a certain amount of time looking at their facebook page trying to work out that night is an ironic piss-take of frat-themed parties, or an actual straightforward frat-themed party.


Coming back to Brixton from the west end  sometimes meant having to wait for a bus outside the horror that is Tiger Tiger
when I heard about this latest nightspot it was that shithole I thought of, who'd have guessed that googling Frat Party would bring up Tiger Tiger
and looking at their website it does seem very similar
What's On | Check Out The Latest Events at Tiger Tiger London


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> Coming back to Brixton from the west end  sometimes meant having to wait for a bus outside the horror that is Tiger Tiger
> when I heard about this latest nightspot it was that shithole I thought of, who'd have guessed that googling Frat Party would bring up Tiger Tiger
> and looking at their website it does seem very similar
> What's On | Check Out The Latest Events at Tiger Tiger London


I got taken to Tiger Tiger once. Never, ever again. I lasted one uncomfortable pint and was out of there.


----------



## aussw9 (Mar 15, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> given the sort of establishments which operate in brixton now, i would have thought there would be enough 'fools' ita to give it a chance of surviving.



They're not going to walk that far up Brixton Rd. Too far from Acre lane and the tube


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> I had an interesting meeting with the guy taking over the old Kaff building today. He's going to send over a press release soon, so I'll be able to reveal all shortly!


Should we expect good things?


----------



## Twattor (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> I had an interesting meeting with the guy taking over the old Kaff building today. He's going to send over a press release soon, so I'll be able to reveal all shortly!





madolesance said:


> 'Dip and Flip' perhaps?


So interested in this simply due to the complexities of ownership and how it could possibly have been made to work.  There must have been some considerable offer from the potential tenant unless there was a fundamental issue with the lease that Kaff didn't spot.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> We're getting a Frat House bar. A fucking Frat House bar with kegs and cheerleader waitresses.
> 
> Brixton gets it’s own American themed sports bar and club venue – the BXT ‘Frat House’ opens this Friday


cheerleaders? waitresses? -think it's against the Equal ops Act to only employ female serving staff. 
or perhaps with any luck they might be like this:






'The Prancing Elites, an all-male, African American, gay cheer leading team from Mobile, Alabama'


----------



## aka (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> This was my point. I don't think it will just be "tourists, stag do's and young lads" visiting this awful bar and those photos from a similar venture absolutely support that view.


To be fair, we don't know that it is going to awful yet.  Could be that it's awesome

I suspect it is local boys trying to make a quick buck with a theme that we don't yet have in the environs.  Can't see it working myself, but there you go. The irony is that Brixton really needed a good bar to watch sports in. This is not it.


----------



## gdubz (Mar 15, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> View attachment 84696


Nobody else seems to have mentioned this. I went past last week and the usual owners were in there doing a refurb, tho I did think it more clubby than before and assumed that they were trying to keep their (long established) business going. Turns out they were the final nail in the coffin that used to be Brixton.


----------



## aka (Mar 15, 2016)

gdubz said:


> Nobody else seems to have mentioned this. I went past last week and the usual owners were in there doing a refurb, tho I did think it more clubby than before and assumed that they were trying to keep their (long established) business going. Turns out they were the final nail in the coffin that used to be Brixton.



Quick.




Buck.


----------



## Twattor (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> I got taken to Tiger Tiger once. Never, ever again. I lasted one uncomfortable pint and was out of there.


I found myself in there once after spilling out of the Sports Bar over the road. An aggressive girl at the bar demanded I buy her a drink and when I declined exclaimed loudly and insistently to all around that she wouldn't sleep with me if a was the last man on earth.  My loss, I'm sure...


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

aka said:


> To be fair, we don't know that it is going to awful yet.  Could be that it's awesome


The naked women on their Facebook page tells me all I need to know. Throw in a dire Frat Boy theme and a load of shit about _exclusive_ this and _privat_e that and cheerleaders and you know it's going to be awful. 

The Dogstar shows most of the big football games on its mahoosive screen, btw.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Twattor said:


> I found myself in there once after spilling out of the Sports Bar over the road. An aggressive girl at the bar demanded I buy her a drink and when I declined exclaimed loudly and insistently to all around that she wouldn't sleep with me if a was the last man on earth.  My loss, I'm sure...


Used to get that sort of thing in the Angel (now Mama Dough) and My Father's Place (now the Shrub and Shutter).
TBF it probably would be cheaper to buy a lady a drink and make one's excuses and leave than pay the new hipster prices for ONE.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks to me like it's being set up by someone who's ex various wanky West End clubs... the types with sparklers in champagne magnums, etc etc



Night Club in Leicester Square | Room 913 | W London - Leicester Square

BONBONNIERE CLUB | LONDON


----------



## Winot (Mar 15, 2016)

That copy is hilarious:



> *ROOM 913*
> *THE ROOM WHERE IT HAPPENS*
> 
> 
> ...



A really big glitter ball. You won't be able to get to sleep. A magnetic energy to take you to a new level*

*Pacemaker wearers beware


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 15, 2016)

aka said:


> To be fair, we don't know that it is going to awful yet.  Could be that it's awesome



Awesome for who?  One poster has already said she'd feel uncomfortable with something like that in the area and I doubt she'd be the only one. If the lads in there are having an awesome time does that make it OK?


----------



## elmpp (Mar 16, 2016)

editor said:


> I can't even be bothered with that bizarre   comparison.
> 
> There is an affluent crowd coming into Brixton who like to drink cocktails. People with stacks of money to burn on expensive drinks. They don't all like the same places of course, but I'm confident that some of them will be visiting this place and some will like what it has to offer.
> 
> If you don't think any of them will, that's fine. I'll go along at some point and find out for myself.


Stacks of money to burn that they choose to earn. 

Will you stop banging on with this cocktail shit


----------



## Crispy (Mar 16, 2016)

elmpp said:


> Stacks of money to burn that they choose to earn.



[emoji1]


----------



## bimble (Mar 16, 2016)

How do you pronounce the final p in elmpp?


----------



## irf520 (Mar 16, 2016)

elmpp said:


> Stacks of money to burn that they choose to earn.



... by doing really worthwhile, useful jobs, no doubt.


----------



## bimble (Mar 16, 2016)

teuchter said:


> BONBONNIERE CLUB | LONDON


This looks like a joke - like the leaflet from Pizza GoGo that went round recently, about the gold-flecked caviar £500 pizza. But sadly, I think in this case it's totally in earnest. Is it really the same bloke doing the concept / vision for this fratboy thing?

"BonBonniere serves the world’s most luxurious and exquisite cocktail in a Swarovski encrusted Faberge Egg replica. The cocktail comprises a Jeroboam of Armand de Brignac champagne, two bottles of Imperial Collection Russian vodka, Luxardo maraschino cherry liqueur and a side of beluga caviar. To top it all off, the unique blend is served with a delicate diamond necklace. "..


----------



## bimble (Mar 16, 2016)

But on the sunny side, maybe they'll be holding auditions for the cheerleader waitresses, employing local people etc.
Does anyone with a FB account feel up to enquiring about the criteria for employment, the interview process and whether you have to buy your own pompoms etc?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 16, 2016)

elmpp said:


> Will you stop banging on with this cocktail shit


Fuck off and set up your own boards if it bothers you so much.


----------



## Winot (Mar 16, 2016)

Not to mention the 'centrally placed Fabergé egg DJ booth'. 

I'd right get the arse if I made it past the red rope and the Fabergé egg DJ booth was off to the side.


----------



## deadringer (Mar 16, 2016)

bimble said:


> This looks like a joke - like the leaflet from Pizza GoGo that went round recently, about the gold-flecked caviar £500 pizza. But sadly, I think in this case it's totally in earnest. Is it really the same bloke doing the concept / vision for this fratboy thing?
> 
> "BonBonniere serves the world’s most luxurious and exquisite cocktail in a Swarovski encrusted Faberge Egg replica. The cocktail comprises a Jeroboam of Armand de Brignac champagne, two bottles of Imperial Collection Russian vodka, Luxardo maraschino cherry liqueur and a side of beluga caviar. To top it all off, the unique blend is served with a delicate diamond necklace. "..



Should probably include a taxi home too after all that!


----------



## LadyV (Mar 16, 2016)

bimble said:


> This looks like a joke - like the leaflet from Pizza GoGo that went round recently, about the gold-flecked caviar £500 pizza


I got that too, was it for real? I thought I had been asleep for too long and woken up on 1st April. It was totally random, without wanting to start a new argument on the price and quality of local pizza options, who on earth would ever pay that for a pizza?


----------



## bimble (Mar 16, 2016)

deadringer said:


> Should probably include a taxi home too after all that!


And a complimentary pure silk teeshirt with 'I'm a complete idiot', hand embroidered in gold thread.


----------



## LadyV (Mar 16, 2016)

editor said:


> I had an interesting meeting with the guy taking over the old Kaff building today. He's going to send over a press release soon, so I'll be able to reveal all shortly!


Excuse my ignorance, which building was Kaff? Places close and reopen again so quickly at the moment, I can't keep up. Is it the one of the previously empty shops by Shrub and Shutter et al? Is it the one that looks like it's going to be some sort of oriental restaurant?

And talking of that stretch of shops, how cheap and nasty does the new hairdressers, The Blue Tit, look now that it's open? It still looks unfinished to me but there were some sheep in there having their hair done when I went past the other day


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 16, 2016)

LadyV said:


> Excuse my ignorance, which building was Kaff? Places close and reopen again so quickly at the moment, I can't keep up. Is it the one of the previously empty shops by Shrub and Shutter et al? Is it the one that looks like it's going to be some sort of oriental restaurant?
> 
> And talking of that stretch of shops, how cheap and nasty does the new hairdressers, The Blue Tit, look now that it's open? It still looks unfinished to me but there were some sheep in there having their hair done when I went past the other day


is the blue tit place in any way related to the blue peacock place?


----------



## LadyV (Mar 16, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> I expect it will draw a similar crowd to those that go to the Bloomesbury Frat Party:
> 
> View attachment 84697 View attachment 84698




Randomly went to Bloomsbury Lanes last night for a work bowling night, the Frat Party was heavily advertised there, although this evening appealed to me much more, can we have this in Brixton instead? http://www.bloomsburylive.com/calendar_event_new.php?id=1395 

One thing I will say is that if the pizzas at the Frat Party thingy in Brixton are as good as the ones at Bloomsbury Lanes, which I very much doubt they will but I might just look past their unsavoury theme, because the pizza I had last night was pretty darn good!


----------



## colacubes (Mar 16, 2016)

LadyV said:


> Excuse my ignorance, which building was Kaff? Places close and reopen again so quickly at the moment, I can't keep up. Is it the one of the previously empty shops by Shrub and Shutter et al? Is it the one that looks like it's going to be some sort of oriental restaurant?
> 
> And talking of that stretch of shops, how cheap and nasty does the new hairdressers, The Blue Tit, look now that it's open? It still looks unfinished to me but there were some sheep in there having their hair done when I went past the other day



Nope - it's the place on the corner of Atlantic Road and Saltoun Road.


----------



## LadyV (Mar 16, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> is the blue tit place in any way related to the blue peacock place?



Don't think so, totally different, Blue Tit people are hipster invaders from the the East Blue Tit - Award Winning London Hairdressers and Stylists


----------



## LadyV (Mar 16, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Nope - it's the place on the corner of Atlantic Road and Saltoun Road.



Ah yes now I remember, ta for the reminder


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2016)

LadyV said:


> Excuse my ignorance, which building was Kaff? Places close and reopen again so quickly at the moment, I can't keep up. Is it the one of the previously empty shops by Shrub and Shutter et al? Is it the one that looks like it's going to be some sort of oriental restaurant?


Kaff was on Atlantic Road, just up from the Lounge and the poncey Wine Parlour. It was there for something like three years and was hugely popular - and affordable too.


LadyV said:


> And talking of that stretch of shops, how cheap and nasty does the new hairdressers, The Blue Tit, look now that it's open? It still looks unfinished to me but there were some sheep in there having their hair done when I went past the other day


I passed when they were having their opening night and it was like a slab of shouty Shoreditch had been beamed in.

Must be strange for the Blue Peacock having the Blue Tit salons opening almost next door. They must be well pissed off.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2016)

elmpp said:


> Stacks of money to burn that they choose to earn.


Or inherit, of course.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 16, 2016)

LadyV , your avatar is a bit upsetting in view of todays sad news

Sylvia Anderson, voice of Thunderbirds' Lady Penelope, dies - BBC News


----------



## LadyV (Mar 16, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> LadyV , your avatar is a bit upsetting in view of todays sad news
> 
> Sylvia Anderson, voice of Thunderbirds' Lady Penelope, dies - BBC News



I know, I just heard that on the radio, I've loved Lady Penelope since I was a kid, hence the avatar, and her voice was obviously part of the character, sad times, so many people from my childhood memories have died recently, I guess that means I'm getting old! Bah!


----------



## LadyV (Mar 16, 2016)

editor said:


> I passed when they were having their opening night and it was like a slab of shouty Shoreditch had been beamed in.
> 
> Must be strange for the Blue Peacock having the Blue Tit salons opening almost next door. They must be well pissed off.



oh what a shame, I missed that, I'm so disappointed!

Yep I imagine the Peacock people are very pissed off indeed, especially given the similarity in the names. I imagine the Tit will survive longer as it's part of group, which I'm a little sad about because the Peacock looks like a nicer place and I think is a one man band rather than one of many. That said it's unlikely I would go to either so maybe I shouldn't comment.


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 16, 2016)

Any ideas what's happening outside McDonald's? Loads of plod, including a riot-looking vehicle. Lots of spectators all around.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 16, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> Any ideas what's happening outside McDonald's? Loads of plod, including a riot-looking vehicle. Lots of spectators all around.



It's an art installation to go along with the new decor


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> Any ideas what's happening outside McDonald's? Loads of plod, including a riot-looking vehicle. Lots of spectators all around.


the chief super's standing all the cops happy meals


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 16, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> Any ideas what's happening outside McDonald's? Loads of plod, including a riot-looking vehicle. Lots of spectators all around.



Two-for-one donuts.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 16, 2016)

Hamburglar has been spotted?


----------



## Angellic (Mar 16, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> Any ideas what's happening outside McDonald's? Loads of plod, including a riot-looking vehicle. Lots of spectators all around.




This, according to someone on twitter:

Bedlam in #Brixton. A boy pulls out a baton in McDonald's and it all kicks off.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 16, 2016)

Angellic said:


> This, according to someone on twitter:
> 
> Bedlam in #Brixton. A boy pulls out a baton in McDonald's and it all kicks off.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 16, 2016)

This is what happens when someone chooses to have something other than the traditional bap....


----------



## Angellic (Mar 16, 2016)

And back to the new Frat Bar.

Ethiopian restaurant 'wrongly' accused of gentrification after re-branding as American sports bar


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> Any ideas what's happening outside McDonald's? Loads of plod, including a riot-looking vehicle. Lots of spectators all around.


Perhaps locals were reacting to the oh-so edgy decor and getting all_ inner-city _inside?


----------



## Manter (Mar 16, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I hope it has nothing to do with this night launching at Bloomsbury Bowling lanes....
> 
> Frat House Launch Night at Bloomsbury Bowling Lanes
> 
> ...


No cock blocking?!


----------



## Angellic (Mar 16, 2016)

More.
'Crowds of teenagers' fight in Brixton McDonald's


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 16, 2016)

Manter said:


> No cock blocking?!



I know. Charming innit...


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2016)

Angellic said:


> More.
> 'Crowds of teenagers' fight in Brixton McDonald's


"It's a fair cop but it was the edgy urban decor to blame, m'lud."


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I know. Charming innit...


What is a cock block?

#outoftheloop


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 16, 2016)

Angellic said:


> More.
> 'Crowds of teenagers' fight in Brixton McDonald's





> Sergeant Richard Cross tweeted the fight happened inside the store and a security guard was assaulted.
> 
> One witness claimed the fight started after an altercation between a teenage boy and the security guard, before "crowds" of teenagers got involved.



I never knew McDonald's had security guards these days. Kin hell.


----------



## Manter (Mar 16, 2016)

editor said:


> What is a cock block?
> 
> #outoftheloop


Preventing or trying to prevent a bloke from scoring with a woman.


----------



## irf520 (Mar 16, 2016)

editor said:


> What is a cock block?
> 
> #outoftheloop



Urban dictionary is your friend ...


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 16, 2016)

Cousin to the nerds version: the quark block


----------



## bimble (Mar 16, 2016)

Angellic said:


> And back to the new Frat Bar.
> 
> Ethiopian restaurant 'wrongly' accused of gentrification after re-branding as American sports bar



It's totally understandable, if they weren't doing very well as a restaurant, that they'd try to get on the themed cocktail bandwagon to keep up with everyone else and up the margins.

Still very sad though, that they felt the need to bring in this twat of a 'creative director' to devise such a truly shitty depressingly regressive fratboy theme.

The comment below the article is a stunner, too.


----------



## gdubz (Mar 16, 2016)

bimble said:


> It's totally understandable, if they weren't doing very well as a restaurant, that they'd try to get on the themed cocktail bandwagon to keep up with everyone else and up the margins.
> 
> Still very sad though, that they felt the need to bring in this twat of a 'creative director' to devise such a truly shitty depressingly regressive fratboy theme.
> 
> ...


Good luck to them - they've been there a while. That stretch of road is getting busier but that business has always been one where you wondered how they were still going as often empty. Now you have revamped crown and anchor, the new flats opposite, even that new posher kebab shop so is clearly changing - I went to the post office depot at lunch today and saw people with takeout artisan coffees from the bike shop and there was a hipster in the petrol station Tesco. Was quite nice.


----------



## gdubz (Mar 16, 2016)

gdubz said:


> Good luck to them - they've been there a while. That stretch of road is getting busier but that business has always been one where you wondered how they were still going as often empty. Now you have revamped crown and anchor, the new flats opposite, even that new posher kebab shop so is clearly changing - I went to the post office depot at lunch today and saw people with takeout artisan coffees from the bike shop and there was a hipster in the petrol station Tesco. Was quite nice.


Apart from the hipster obv. Grrrr


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2016)

bimble said:


> It's totally understandable, if they weren't doing very well as a restaurant, that they'd try to get on the themed cocktail bandwagon to keep up with everyone else and up the margins.
> 
> Still very sad though, that they felt the need to bring in this twat of a 'creative director' to devise such a truly shitty depressingly regressive fratboy theme.


That's what I think. I wish them every success in trying to make a success of their struggling business, but - fucking hell - what a shitty, shitty theme to go with. The whole Frat thing is vile.


----------



## bimble (Mar 16, 2016)

gdubz said:


> Good luck to them - they've been there a while.


It might have been a good business idea to go with a theme that wouldn't so plainly shout 'this is not for you' to 50% of the population though, don't you think?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 16, 2016)

I don't see how the question of whether the owners are "from Brixton" or not is relevant to whether the change to the new business is part of a process of gentrification.


----------



## bimble (Mar 16, 2016)

I like this bit:
"It will now feature "cheerleaders" - _or waiters in sports-themed dress._ . Staff lost their jobs when the restaurant closed and have for the large part been replaced with people from the area, he added."
Why not keep the same staff as you had in the restaurant and just ask them to dress up in track suits? It's a mystery.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 16, 2016)

They have quietly removed the topless cheerleaders photo from their page, I note.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 16, 2016)

gdubz said:


> [the] revamped crown and anchor



Anyone who has visited the Crown and Anchor on a Saturday night in recent weeks will probably realise an out and out  Frat Bar is the next step in the process, it's probably where they did their market research


----------



## Winot (Mar 16, 2016)

teuchter said:


> They have quietly removed the topless cheerleaders photo from their page, I note.



They should have photoshopped tops onto them.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2016)

bimble said:


> I like this bit:
> "It will now feature "cheerleaders" - _or waiters in sports-themed dress._ . Staff lost their jobs when the restaurant closed and have for the large part been replaced with people from the area, he added."
> Why not keep the same staff as you had in the restaurant and just ask them to dress up in track suits? It's a mystery.


I could hazard a wild guess there but maybe that will just be my cynicism shining through. I'm thinking that the genius creative director would see his artistic fratboy vision incorporating hotties doing the serving, not normal people.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> Anyone who has visited the Crown and Anchor on a Saturday night in recent weeks will probably realise an out and out  Frat Bar is the next step in the process, it's probably where they did their market research


I haven't been there for ages. What's been happening there?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 16, 2016)

Winot said:


> They should have photoshopped tops onto them.


And some ethnic diversity, perhaps in the manner of Turtle Bay or whatever it's called. That would have been good.


----------



## Winot (Mar 16, 2016)

teuchter said:


> And some ethnic diversity. That would have been good.



Artificially altering white faces to make them look black hasn't got a great history in the world of entertainment though.


----------



## bimble (Mar 16, 2016)

editor said:


> I could hazard a wild guess there but maybe that will just be my cynicism shining through. I'm thinking that the genius creative director would see his artistic fratboy vision incorporating hotties doing the serving, not normal people.


Such cynicism, it saddens me deeply. But if teucher was correct in his linking to that faberge egg place as being conceived by the same visionary, you might just possibly have a point. That place has waiters like this.


----------



## gdubz (Mar 16, 2016)

bimble said:


> It might have been a good business idea to go with a theme that wouldn't so plainly shout 'this is not for you' to 50% of the population though, don't you think?


I won't go there, but I don't go to clapham high street either. And it's probably nearer 90% of the population that it won't cater for, but good luck to them still. There are a lot of places around here that cater for a lot of different tastes. I always meant to go there in its old incarnation but it joins the list of lots of other local places I meant to go to and didn't because I am tired after work and don't go out much. I certainly won't go to the new place and it won't be on the wishlist but London is crushingly expensive and I don't begrudge anyone doing what they need to do to get by, within the law.


----------



## gdubz (Mar 16, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> Anyone who has visited the Crown and Anchor on a Saturday night in recent weeks will probably realise an out and out  Frat Bar is the next step in the process, it's probably where they did their market research


It serves decent beer, unlike the people who owned it before. It wasn't a very nice place then, and was closed for years. I go sometimes on a Sunday lunchtime and seems like a pub to me, but one man's pub is another man's proto-frat bar, apparently.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 16, 2016)

teuchter said:


> They have quietly removed the topless cheerleaders photo from their page, I note.


In response to me, I posted up a review saying it was a load of juvenile misogyny, he asked how i could know that given it hadnt opened, i refered him to his topless cheerleaders, he promptly got 20 or so of his most beautiful facebook friends to post up 5 * reviews saying it was just what london needed. So I think we have a pretty good idea now who his intended clientale will be, and I don't think many will be trotting down from Angell town. He then got the Inde to do its sob story bit by being kinda economic with the truth, and making out he was getting dragged into the gentrification wars of Brixton, poor him, when in actual fact id not mentioned that, its the nature of his theme that i find abhorrent.


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 16, 2016)

bimble said:


> It's totally understandable, if they weren't doing very well as a restaurant, that they'd try to get on the themed cocktail bandwagon to keep up with everyone else and up the margins.
> 
> Still very sad though, that they felt the need to bring in this twat of a 'creative director' to devise such a truly shitty depressingly regressive fratboy theme.
> 
> ...


Oldwease taking a mini-break from the Mail Online


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 16, 2016)

bimble said:


> How do you pronounce the final p in elmpp?



Pee, as in "piss".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 16, 2016)

bimble said:


> But on the sunny side, maybe they'll be holding auditions for the cheerleader waitresses, employing local people etc.
> Does anyone with a FB account feel up to enquiring about the criteria for employment, the interview process and whether you have to buy your own pompoms etc?



So basically it's "menial jobs for locals" again?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Angellic said:


> And back to the new Frat Bar.
> 
> Ethiopian restaurant 'wrongly' accused of gentrification after re-branding as American sports bar


I can see their point.

But what about the sole director of the business being Albanian (according to an earlier Companies House search on this thread) and the article saying the restaurant is Ethiopian, but is retaining the same Afghan owner.

Confused?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 16, 2016)

teuchter said:


> They have quietly removed the topless cheerleaders photo from their page, I note.



I was wondering what the cheerleaders thing was about.

"Sports Bars" in central London is pseudonym for laddish places with scantily clad waitresses and/or table dancing.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 16, 2016)

I guess if this was a case of a local business using a trendy consultant to find a way of tapping the incoming hipster/lad market that might be OK?

Or is this a dispute about taste and aesthetics rather than business practice?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 16, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I can see their point.



What _is_ their point?


----------



## elmpp (Mar 16, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Pee, as in "piss".


At least stagger the posts, put em on a post-it or something


----------



## CH1 (Mar 17, 2016)

teuchter said:


> What _is_ their point?


They are saying they are locals being treated as incoming hipsters.
I think you should have preserved the topless cheerleaders for posterity by the way. The evidence might be required.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 17, 2016)

CH1 said:


> They are saying they are locals being treated as incoming hipsters.


I don't think they are though. People were commenting on the kind of bar they were opening in Brixton rather than whether or not they are "local".


----------



## Greebo (Mar 17, 2016)

elmpp said:


> At least stagger the posts, put em on a post-it or something


Leave him alone, you mannerless no mark curmudgeon.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 17, 2016)

CH1 said:


> They are saying they are locals being treated as incoming hipsters.
> I think you should have preserved the topless cheerleaders for posterity by the way. The evidence might be required.


I did by pasting it into my reply, he can,t delete that. As others have said, i was more concerned in this instance about the lidl bulingdon club such a venture would encourage rather than any gentrification issues.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 17, 2016)

gdubz said:


> It serves decent beer, unlike the people who owned it before. It wasn't a very nice place then, and was closed for years. I go sometimes on a Sunday lunchtime and seems like a pub to me, but one man's pub is another man's proto-frat bar, apparently.


The Crown and Anchor was owned by Conway Taverns (who seem to have a habit of running places into the ground before selling to developers).

cf The Warrior (LJ Tesco Express), The Two Woococks (now an antique shop on Tulse Hill), The Canterbury (recently demolished to build a midi tower block as we have all recently noted).

Surely the Crown and Anchor as it is now is is a better outcome than most ex-Conway pubs!


----------



## Angellic (Mar 17, 2016)

CH1 said:


> The Crown and Anchor was owned by Conway Taverns (who seem to have a habit of running places into the ground before selling to developers).
> 
> cf The Warrior (LJ Tesco Express), The Two Woococks (now an antique shop on Tulse Hill), The Canterbury (recently demolished to build a midi tower block as we have all recently noted).
> 
> Surely the Crown and Anchor as it is now is is a better outcome than most ex-Conway pubs!




it was great when it reopened and specialised in sausage and mash. It had a restaurant feel to it and quite an array of beers. The current menu has reverted to standard pub fare. When I last went it was very busy. Too busy and too loud for me but very popular.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> I did by pasting it into my reply, he can,t delete that. As others have said, i was more concerned in this instance about the lidl bulingdon club such a venture would encourage rather than any gentrification issues.


In any case everyone is forgetting the possibility of a joint enterprise. This could turn out to be something more like the Shrub and Shutter where the owners get in a very pro-active tenant who starts up something completely different to what was there before.


----------



## aussw9 (Mar 17, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> In response to me, I posted up a review saying it was a load of juvenile misogyny, he asked how i could know that given it hadnt opened, i refered him to his topless cheerleaders, he promptly got 20 or so of his most beautiful facebook friends to post up 5 * reviews saying it was just what london needed. So I think we have a pretty good idea now who his intended clientale will be, and I don't think many will be trotting down from Angell town. He then got the Inde to do its sob story bit by being kinda economic with the truth, and making out he was getting dragged into the gentrification wars of Brixton, poor him, when in actual fact id not mentioned that, its the nature of his theme that i find abhorrent.



I noticed there were no complaints about the 20 odd 5 star reviews for a place that is yet to open...


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 17, 2016)

CH1 said:


> In any case everyone is forgetting the possibility of a joint enterprise. This could turn out to be something more like the Shrub and Shutter where the owners get in a very pro-active tenant who starts up something completely different to what was there before.


And from the Independent interview, I think that's exactly whats going on here. And here is his facebook CV to confirm the other ventures he has been involved in.


----------



## aussw9 (Mar 17, 2016)

The Crown and Anchor is just a victim of its own success... I dont got there most Friday and Saturday eve's now as its usually quite busy. But its still a darn good pub for those that like to have something other than a mega brew lager.


----------



## Winot (Mar 17, 2016)

aussw9 said:


> The Crown and Anchor is just a victim of its own success... I dont got there most Friday and Saturday eve's now as its usually quite busy. But its still a darn good pub for those that like to have something other than a mega brew lager.



Yep - really good ales and friendly staff.

Agree about too many tables, but food is where money is made and that's the way of the world.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 17, 2016)

gdubz said:


> It serves decent beer, unlike the people who owned it before. It wasn't a very nice place then, and was closed for years. I go sometimes on a Sunday lunchtime and seems like a pub to me, but one man's pub is another man's proto-frat bar, apparently.


aplogies my friend if my post was misleading but I did specify Saturday night and it appears others have found it similar, maybe the night I was in was particularly bad


editor said:


> I haven't been there for ages. What's been happening there?


I'm probably the wrong person to ask because I don't go in on Saturday nights as a rule but the last time idid i found it full of shouty clapham types and too loud piped music


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> aplogies my friend if my post was misleading but I did specify Saturday night and it appears others have found it similar, maybe the night I was in was particularly bad
> 
> I'm probably the wrong person to ask because I don't go in on Saturday nights as a rule but the last time idid i found it full of shouty clapham types and too loud piped music


Blimey. When I went to the launch they seemed fairly adamant that it wasn't going to be the kind of pub where music blared out all night.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 17, 2016)

At the end of the day the frat house people represented themselves through their marketing on their fb page....if that was a misrepresentation of their business then tough shit on them for hiring in a crap marketing person...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 17, 2016)

elmpp said:


> At least stagger the posts, put em on a post-it or something



Don't you have a waste pipe to be sliding down?


----------



## stockwelljonny (Mar 17, 2016)

There was some really hectic police action last night on Stockwell Road about 9 pm. 3 marked police SUV's, 4 x unmarked police cars and an unmarked police bike stopped a minicab and 12 police with rifles running around. Had two guys cuffed kneeling down against the bonnet with a rifle pointed at their heads for a while.. Stockwell Road was taped off for an hour or so. At least 20 police, lots of undercover. Never seen so many guns. A couple of not v good photos from my window


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 17, 2016)

.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

stockwelljonny said:


> There was some really hectic police action last night on Stockwell Road about 9 pm. 3 marked police SUV's, 4 x unmarked police cars and an unmarked police bike stopped a minicab and 12 police with rifles running around. Had two guys cuffed kneeling down against the bonnet with a rifle pointed at their heads for a while.. Stockwell Road was taped off for an hour or so. At least 20 police, lots of undercover. Never seen so many guns. A couple of not v good photos from my window
> 
> View attachment 84750 View attachment 84751


Bloody hell. That sounds crazy!


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

So it's growing chain Dip & Flip in place of Kaff: 







Dip & Flip Burger bar to take over the old Kaff building in Atlantic Road, Brixton


----------



## discobastard (Mar 17, 2016)

editor said:


> So it's growing chain Dip & Flip in place of Kaff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks bloody lovely.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

discobastard said:


> That looks bloody lovely.


Such meat monstrosities don't do it for me, but I met one of the guys behind the restaurant in the week and had a good chat and hopefilly offered some useful insights (probably not!). Good for him for getting in touch and asking for opinions though.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 17, 2016)

editor said:


> Such meat monstrosities don't do it for me, but I met one of the guys behind the restaurant in the week and had a good chat and hopefilly offered some useful insights (probably not!). Good for him for getting in touch and asking for opinions though.


Yes, them engaging with the locals is a good thing.  Hope you put them straight on the 'one veggie option' thing though.  I have a lot of friends that are vegetarian and it can be a bit embarrassing going in some places and finding out all they have is a mushroom burger.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 17, 2016)

Mushroom burgers crack me up...

"That's not a burger. it's a mushroom in a burger bun"


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Mushroom burgers crack me up...
> 
> "That's not a burger. it's a mushroom in a burger bun"


They're almost always hugely disappointing too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 17, 2016)

editor said:


> They're almost always hugely disappointing too.



Because they are just a grilled mushroom in a bun and not a proper mushroom burger


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Because they are just a grilled mushroom in a bun and not a proper mushroom burger


And often charged at the same price (or thereabouts) as a meat burger. The fuckers.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 17, 2016)

I'd take the vegetarian burger in Bukowskis over a meat burger.


----------



## aussw9 (Mar 17, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> I'm probably the wrong person to ask because I don't go in on Saturday nights as a rule but the last time idid i found it full of shouty clapham types and too loud piped music





editor said:


> Blimey. When I went to the launch they seemed fairly adamant that it wasn't going to be the kind of pub where music blared out all night.



I think you'll find it isnt. The exposed brickwork and a full venue can make it pretty loud.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

leanderman said:


> I'd take the vegetarian burger in Bukowskis over a meat burger.


I've got zero interest in visiting another fucking Shoreditch chain like Bukowskis. I'm so bored with all this east London stuff.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 17, 2016)

editor said:


> I've got zero interest in visiting another fucking Shoreditch chain like Bukowskis. I'm so bored with all this east London stuff.



Shame.

It's not really a Shoreditch chain. 

They opened here, and there, three weeks apart.

And, more recently, the third opened, in Soho.

The Shoreditch one is just a kiosk.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

leanderman said:


> The Shoreditch one is just a kiosk.


The Boxpark Shoreditch one is described by themselves as, "a fully functional burger restaurant inside a shipping container." It's got seating for 16 inside and loads more outside, which makes it a mighty big 'kiosk' in my book. 

You can view the interior on Google Street View, btw.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 17, 2016)

editor said:


> The Boxpark Shoreditch one is described by themselves as, "a fully functional burger restaurant inside a shipping container." It's got seating for 16 inside and loads more outside, which makes it a mighty big 'kiosk' in my book.
> 
> You can view the interior on Google Street View, btw.



It is not a Shoreditch chain. 

In any case, I was merely pointing out where I think a good vegetarian burger can be obtained in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

leanderman said:


> In any case, I was merely pointing out where I think a good vegetarian burger can be obtained in Brixton.


OK, but you understand why some vegetarians may be reluctant to spend their money at really meaty environments, even if there is one single tasty item on the menu?


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

leanderman said:


> It is not a Shoreditch chain.


That's arguable, but its definitely not a kiosk!


editor said:


> OK, but you understand why some vegetarians may be reluctant to spend their money at really meaty environments, even if there is one single tasty item on the menu?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 17, 2016)

editor said:


> OK, but you understand why some vegetarians may be reluctant to spend their money at really meaty environments, even if there is one single tasty item on the menu?



That's a different point. And a good one.


----------



## Winot (Mar 17, 2016)

leanderman said:


> I'd take the vegetarian burger in Bukowskis over a meat burger.



Please desist from giving your opinion as to the tastiness of vegetarian food in Brixton. This is the Brixton thread and we are discussing burger chains in Shoreditch.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

Winot said:


> Please desist from giving your opinion as to the tastiness of vegetarian food in Brixton. This is the Brixton thread and we are discussing burger chains in Shoreditch.


Suffering a humour bypass on this one, sorry.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

I see hairdo hipsters Blue Tit - who have now set up shop opposite the Barrier Block - feature in this nauseating whitewashed video.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

Sometimes what people tweet doesn't quite match the website illustration!


----------



## elmpp (Mar 17, 2016)

editor said:


> That's arguable, but its definitely not a kiosk!


Will you ever have the good grace to concede even the most trivial of points when so demonstrably in the wrong. That's what fucks people off


----------



## T & P (Mar 17, 2016)

Well, the person who twitted it seems perfectly happy with what he got. And so would I- that looks yummy as fuck  . But I'm sure some other fault with the business can be found.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 17, 2016)

elmpp said:


> Will you ever have the good grace to concede even the most trivial of points when so demonstrably in the wrong. That's what fucks people off



Having the last word on Urban seems to be viewed as a badge of honour, regardless of how absurd or trivial the point being made.


----------



## Angellic (Mar 17, 2016)

How does a ban work? Is it a temporary thing and who decides?


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 17, 2016)

It's decided by the chief of this particular fiefdom

Whether it is permanent or temporary can be found here http://www.urban75.net/forums/banlist


----------



## Angellic (Mar 17, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> It's decided by the chief of this particular fiefdom
> 
> Whether it is permanent or temporary can be found here http://www.urban75.net/forums/banlist



Thanks


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 17, 2016)

No, it's decided by any one of the mods who work tirelessly and for free to spare these boards of tiresome dullards derailing genuine conversation by being dicks.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

Angellic said:


> How does a ban work? Is it a temporary thing and who decides?


 A brief peruse through the poster's last 'contributions' should give you an indication of why they were banned, otherwise the place to ask is the feedback forum.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 17, 2016)

I popped into the new Brixton Food Court on my way home. It's filling up with stalls and is actually really nice. There's a central seating area which is quite cosy and the vibe was very relaxed at around 6pm. It's going to be packed in the summer.


----------



## gdubz (Mar 17, 2016)

CH1 said:


> The Crown and Anchor was owned by Conway Taverns (who seem to have a habit of running places into the ground before selling to developers).
> 
> cf The Warrior (LJ Tesco Express), The Two Woococks (now an antique shop on Tulse Hill), The Canterbury (recently demolished to build a midi tower block as we have all recently noted).
> 
> Surely the Crown and Anchor as it is now is is a better outcome than most ex-Conway pubs!


And the marquis of Lorne - one of the last 2 they have. The owner sold up and invested the money back in his hometown in Ireland. Still lives above his one in west ken, or did until recently.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I popped into the new Brixton Food Court on my way home. It's filling up with stalls and is actually really nice. There's a central seating area which is quite cosy and the vibe was very relaxed at around 6pm. It's going to be packed in the summer.


I spoke to the guy who was putting it together recently. There's been all sorts of setbacks but it looks like it's finally getting there. I like it.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

The work that's been going on by the old Fire Station on Ferndale Road looks rather nice. Anyone know what's going in there?


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 17, 2016)

editor said:


> The work that's been going on by the old Fire Station on Ferndale Road looks rather nice. Anyone know what's going in there? View attachment 84762



This: Squires gets go-ahead for new Brixton HQ development


----------



## ricbake (Mar 17, 2016)

editor said:


> The work that's been going on by the old Fire Station on Ferndale Road looks rather nice. Anyone know what's going in there?
> 
> View attachment 84762



The new brickwork part is to be the new post office. There will be some shops and a restaurant/cafe down   into the curved bit by Stockwell Ave. The Architect will have offices upstairs. The back bit out towards Bellefields Rd is on the planning as flats but they hope to be able to keep.it commercial. They were talking to Brixton Cycles but I think that timing and budgets didn't 
match.

Department Store, Brixton


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 17, 2016)

CH1 said:


> The Two Woococks (now an antique shop on Tulse Hill),



The Two Woodcocks was a dive and no loss to the beer drinking classes. It's now the Vegbar.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 17, 2016)

It looks very smart. The other side of the road could do with a tidy up. It'll be next on the developers list.

Shame Brixton Cycles didn't work out.


----------



## MissL (Mar 17, 2016)

editor said:


> I see hairdo hipsters Blue Tit - who have now set up shop opposite the Barrier Block - feature in this nauseating whitewashed video.




I still can't believe the Blue Tit tits had the balls to open up a hairdressers next to an existing hairdressers called Blue Peacock. Seriously. Now it's all out hairdressing war - chain versus independent, garden bird versus peafowl, tit versus cock. The guy at Blue Peacock must be fucked off to say the least. I'm going to start going there as a point of principle.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 17, 2016)

We know which one opened first, but do we know which one was conceived first?

They did open a few weeks/months apart right?


----------



## MissL (Mar 17, 2016)

Blue Peacock was open quite a few months before Blue Tit. Carlos, the guy that runs it, used to work at Tidy Hair on Atlantic Road.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 17, 2016)

gdubz said:


> And the marquis of Lorne - one of the last 2 they have. The owner sold up and invested the money back in his hometown in Ireland. Still lives above his one in west ken, or did until recently.


Do you mean the owner of The Marquis (i.e. Conway) sold up his lease of The Marquis and now just has the pub in West Ken?


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 17, 2016)

MissL said:


> Blue Peacock was open quite a few months before Blue Tit. Carlos, the guy that runs it, used to work at Tidy Hair on Atlantic Road.



I didn't realise it was that long. Feels much shorter


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

MissL said:


> I still can't believe the Blue Tit tits had the balls to open up a hairdressers next to an existing hairdressers called Blue Peacock. Seriously. Now it's all out hairdressing war - chain versus independent, garden bird versus peafowl, tit versus cock. The guy at Blue Peacock must be fucked off to say the least. I'm going to start going there as a point of principle.


The Blue Peacock was setting up there in July last year. Opening up a similarly named chain just a few doors from a local independent tells you all you need to know about the arrogance of the incomers.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

Is it just me or is St Patrick's day not so much of a big thing around Brixton? 

Just been to a few bars and apart from the rare crappy Guinness hat you'd be hard pressed to know it's Paddy's day. 

Real shame the Canterbury has been flattened for the rich folks too. That was the one place where there would definitely be something going on.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 18, 2016)

editor said:


> The work that's been going on by the old Fire Station on Ferndale Road looks rather nice. Anyone know what's going in there?
> 
> View attachment 84762



The post office will be relocated there, 'Squire and Partners' have been instrumental for this to happen. Lots off things are happening on this site.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 18, 2016)

editor said:


> Is it just me or is St Patrick's day not so much of a big thing around Brixton?
> 
> Just been to a few bars and apart from the rare crappy Guinness hat you'd be hard pressed to know it's Paddy's day.
> 
> Real shame the Canterbury has been flattened for the rich folks too. That was the one place where there would definitely be something going on.



I have no interest in celebrating the saint of another country, or of mine. Even when the former came from mine.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm a bit late to the thread, so I'll summarise:

(a) *Animal slaughter*: let's not forget the chickens and bunnies who allegedly have their throats cut in voodoo rituals above the Haitian magic shop on Market Row. (Voodoo has a religious exemption, so you can't get them for animal cruelty.)
(b) *The burden of meat production*: won't the meat eaters be ethically provided for by synthetic meat fairly soon?
(c) *Dirty Burger:* ISTR they are owned by Soho House, which is why Soho House applied for an alcohol licence at Phoenix Mk 2 - or have I misremembered? As for Phoenix Mk 1, it looks like Soner has made far too much money from property to bother with a cafe any more.
(d) *Cocktails: *the ones at 3 Little Birds and 384 are bloody lovely. Takes me back to the days when you could have a cocktail crawl about 15 years ago...there was the Brixtonian in Beehive Place, Tongue and Groove in Atlantic Road and somewhere else I think. It was all much cheaper and you could get properly wankered on Caribbean rum creations for half a crown.
(e) *Cock Blocking: *was the motive for the shooting at the South Beach Bar https://www.pappzd.com/2013/03/brix...-for-cock-blocking-him-to-be-sentenced-today/


----------



## CH1 (Mar 18, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> The Two Woodcocks was a dive and no loss to the beer drinking classes. It's now the Vegbar.


I only went in it once - when they sold real ale brewed at the Warrrior - years ahead of its time really. Would have been a big hit now.
It was patronised by Norman Beaton and his partner who at that time lived on the Tulse Hill Estate. [talking 1982 or thereabouts]


----------



## MissL (Mar 18, 2016)

editor said:


> The Blue Peacock was setting up there in July last year. Opening up a similarly named chain just a few doors from a local independent tells you all you need to know about the arrogance of the incomers.



It really does


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 18, 2016)

editor said:


> Is it just me or is St Patrick's day not so much of a big thing around Brixton?
> 
> Just been to a few bars and apart from the rare crappy Guinness hat you'd be hard pressed to know it's Paddy's day.
> 
> Real shame the Canterbury has been flattened for the rich folks too. That was the one place where there would definitely be something going on.



It's become so convoluted. The official St Patricks Day Parade in London was on Sunday 13th whilst Guinness (for it is they who own it nowadays) have been advertising St Patrick's Weekend (17-20 March). Personally it pisses me off to se breweries and bars stretching stuff out like this. If there is a day celebrate it, not  the closest weekend to it. I noticed this a lot with Hallowe'en in recent years.
And..while I'm on a  rant I do not respect anyone who has a birthday party on a Saturday night when their actual birthday is on a Tuesday or something. 
That's it. Have a nice Friday everyone.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 18, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> It's become so convoluted. The official St Patricks Day Parade in London was on Sunday 13th whilst Guinness (for it is they who own it nowadays) have been advertising St Patrick's Weekend (17-20 March). Personally it pisses me off to se breweries and bars stretching stuff out like this. If there is a day celebrate it, not  the closest weekend to it. I noticed this a lot with Hallowe'en in recent years.
> And..while I'm on a  rant I do not respect anyone who has a birthday party on a Saturday night when their actual birthday is on a Tuesday or something.
> That's it. Have a nice Friday everyone.


I am having a birthday thing this Saturday and my birthday is in fact Monday. Because it's the best time to get my friends together from a distance and with family commitments.  So stick it


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 18, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I am having a birthday thing this Saturday and my birthday is in fact Monday. Because it's the best time to get my friends together from a distance and with family commitments.  So stick it


Ha ha..just added that on to troll really. The rest of the rant holds up though doesn't it? Everything seems to get stretched out to a weekend these days. I;m lucky i suppose that i can re-arrange my week to party any night.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 18, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Ha ha..just added that on to troll really. The rest of the rant holds up though doesn't it? Everything seems to get stretched out to a weekend these days. I;m lucky i suppose that i can re-arrange my week to party any night.


I had a mate who'd spread his birthday over two weekends.  That really used to wind me up!


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 18, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I had a mate who'd spread his birthday over two weekends.  That really used to wind me up!


That's milking it.  I bet he thought it was hardcore when in fact if they were really hardcore they'd go all out on a  Tuesday or whenever.
On a serious note though (as someone loosely involved in the "entertainment" business) I've noticed a trend over the past few years toward weekends. Fewer and fewer people want to play or promote much between Mon and Thurs and the reasons given are that many people have to get up at dawn and endure a three-hour roundtrip commute to work during the week and secondly rent prices are so high a lot of people can only choose to go out one night a week, if that. Sign of the times in London 2016.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 18, 2016)

I was told today it is to be a deli, but my next informant said pizzeria and then a third said fish and chips. 

Roosters Spot is also being gutted.


The demise  of Roosters Spot (from the Feb thread) seems not to be true, it was open earlier in the week


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 18, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> That's milking it.  I bet he thought it was hardcore when in fact if they were really hardcore they'd go all out on a  Tuesday or whenever.
> On a serious note though (as someone loosely involved in the "entertainment" business) I've noticed a trend over the past few years toward weekends. Fewer and fewer people want to play or promote much between Mon and Thurs and the reasons given are that many people have to get up at dawn and endure a three-hour roundtrip commute to work during the week and secondly rent prices are so high a lot of people can only choose to go out one night a week, if that. Sign of the times in London 2016.



There's a lot of articles about how people "consume" their entertainment in different ways now. People are moving away from pubs and clubs to other formats. Must confess I've only skim read them however.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> There's a lot of articles about how people "consume" their entertainment in different ways now. People are moving away from pubs and clubs to other formats. Must confess I've only skim read them however.



This only confirms my view that you give very little serious time to anything other than yourself.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> This only confirms my view that you give very little serious time to anything other than yourself.


by very little you mean none.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I had a mate who'd spread his birthday over two weekends.  That really used to wind me up!


is that why he's no longer your mate?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> by very little you mean none.



I was doing my best not to sound full of hate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I was doing my best not to sound full of hate.


no need when i have no such compunction


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> no need when i have no such compunction



not like you to use small caps when big caps are required. Have you got all Bukowski?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> not like you to use small caps when big caps are required. Have you got all Bukowski?


i've got my thinking cap on and that's plenty big enough


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i've got my thinking cap on and that's plenty big enough


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


>


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2016)

Lovely music outside Iceland just now.  Two young lads, brothers by the looks of it, with a couple of blokes on percussion. I've seen the lads playing in Camden before. They are very good.


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 18, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Lovely music outside Iceland just now.  Two young lads, brothers by the looks of it, with a couple of blokes on percussion. I've seen the lads playing in Camden before. They are very good.



Hanson?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> cheerleaders? waitresses? -think it's against the Equal ops Act to only employ female serving staff.
> or perhaps with any luck they might be like this:
> 
> 
> ...


can i suggest a couple more?




venus van dam out of the sons of anarchy





denise bryson out of twin peaks


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I popped into the new Brixton Food Court on my way home. It's filling up with stalls and is actually really nice. There's a central seating area which is quite cosy and the vibe was very relaxed at around 6pm. It's going to be packed in the summer.


Some pics: 





















Brixton Food Court in Atlantic Road takes shape


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2016)

Some night photos:





















Photos: Brixton and Loughborough Junction at night, March 2016


----------



## bimble (Mar 18, 2016)

^ ha. Hadn't realised that "beware the meanderings of a maudlin night owl" was a personal reference to you and your documenting the place in its twilights.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2016)

It's horrible seeking New York getting stuffed because what happens there invariably comes here a few years later (and I'm not just talking about the tragic copycat Williamsburg scene that's infested East London and more recently Brixton in recent years).

The studio where Bowie made his last album has been forced out of NY because gentrification


> The news of the studio’s closure was announced on its Facebook page on February 26, but it has been struggling for some time now. Opened when Soho was more of a desolate wasteland, gentrification has vastly altered the landscape of the neighborhood, driving rent sky high. It’s not the first time Mr. Rosenthal has suffered as a result of the city’s rising rents, either. For over 16 years, he and his wife, Jennifer Gilson, ran iconic singer-songwriter venue The Living Room. That closed last December.
> 
> Gentrification Closes the Studio Where David Bowie Recorded ‘Blackstar’


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2016)

Do come along if you're so inclined 






Friday 18th March 2016, Brixton party night at the Offline Club, Prince Albert, 418 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London SW9, with DJs playing ska, d'n'b, electro, indie, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly and skiffle


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2016)

A unique print of David Bowie is being auctioned to raise money for community projects in Brixton


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 18, 2016)

How about Danny Dyer in this music video?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> How about Danny Dyer in this music video?
> 
> View attachment 84813


What a pile of pants...but I do have a secret crush on Dyer.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 18, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> This only confirms my view that you give very little serious time to anything other than yourself.


----------



## MissL (Mar 18, 2016)

Maharani said:


> What a pile of pants...but I do have a secret crush on Dyer.



Pretty much everyone has a secret crush on Dyer.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 19, 2016)

MissL said:


> Pretty much everyone has a secret crush on Dyer.


Not me. 


Harbourite said:


> How about Danny Dyer in this music video?
> 
> View attachment 84813


 But that is a nice frock. 

Why this sudden interest in drag?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 19, 2016)

Noticed that the shitty graffiti lampshades in MacDs have the tag BS very prominent in the window. How appropriate.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 19, 2016)

Anyone know why the pavement infront of the police station is being dug up? Are they changing the access or just re-paving?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 19, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Anyone know why the pavement infront of the police station is being dug up? Are they changing the access or just re-paving?



Tunnelling to the cells. Shawshanking it.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 19, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Anyone know why the pavement infront of the police station is being dug up? Are they changing the access or just re-paving?


Yes, I wondered the same the other day. Maybe they're installing some stocks...it's bang on trend now.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 20, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Noticed that the shitty graffiti lampshades in MacDs have the tag BS very prominent in the window. How appropriate.



Apparently the graffiti design - in use across Europe - was chosen by McD customers!

I find the mismatched interior caulking (black on grey) much more offensive.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 20, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Anyone know why the pavement infront of the police station is being dug up? Are they changing the access or just re-paving?



Work starting on Canterbury Square?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 20, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Work starting on Canterbury Square?


I for one would hate to sit in this proposed square, looking down to what was once one of my favourite night time destinations. Balls to your Canterbury Square Lambeth.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 20, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Anyone know why the pavement infront of the police station is being dug up? Are they changing the access or just re-paving?



Probably putting in tank-traps.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 20, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Anyone know why the pavement infront of the police station is being dug up? Are they changing the access or just re-paving?


They are installing a viewing point for the river Effra as part of a public realm project noted here last year.

More visuals here:
https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Your New Square Brixton Proposals.pdf


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 20, 2016)

any reports on sports bar frat house cheerleading type stuff?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 20, 2016)

CH1 said:


> They are installing a viewing point for the river Effra as part of a public realm project noted here last year.
> 
> More visuals here:
> https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Your New Square Brixton Proposals.pdf


There was me imagining riverside views in the middle of Brixton, when what it says is a raised manhole cover. Shame.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 20, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> There was me imagining riverside views in the middle of Brixton, when what it says is a raised manhole cover. Shame.


I went to a presentation about this last year. Maybe the people presenting were getting carried away/over romantic.
Still there is a precedent for a manhole cover being a tourist attraction - the so-called "Mouth of Truth" in Rome.


----------



## bimble (Mar 21, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Work starting on Canterbury Square?


Great. Yet more of those fucking chairs, the single ones placed at weird angles to each other. They are everywhere, are the opposite of a proper bench and I really don't like them.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2016)

I like a single chair. Sitting next to other people is over rated.


----------



## bimble (Mar 21, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I like a single chair. Sitting next to other people is over rated.


Ye but they are never placed singly, they're arranged in groups of two or three, very close together, and facing each other at fake casual angles.  Much easier to ignore someone whose sitting at the other end of your bench than in this sort of convivial scenario i reckon. The problem with a proper bench though, obvioulsy, is that people can lie down on them and have a rest, which is antisocial behaviour.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2016)

Looks like a group therapy session


----------



## teuchter (Mar 21, 2016)

The same visual that shows the grouped single chairs shows about 20 metres of bench type seating to sit on. But don't let that stop anyone complaining about how they'd rather sit on a bench than a chair.


----------



## bimble (Mar 21, 2016)

You're right, there's lots of low stone walls coming too, to sit on.
Do the illustration show either way whether the tree will be staying - the one which used to look like this, commemorating deaths in custody, but is now bare ? I think it's still there in the pictures, sharing the space with the new artwork, which looks like a metal doughnut.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes, the tree stays


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2016)

I wouldn't really wanna try and relax outside Brixton nick while breathing in the fume of buses and cars as they snarl up at that junction.....next to a tree covered in pictures of people who have been beaten to death by plod.

It does seem a strange place....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2016)

It's nice that they have added a roulette table though. Street gambling is predicted to be all the hipster rage come 2017....

Shove h'appenny anyone?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 21, 2016)

Oh well, let's not support attempts to make some improvements to public space in Brixton. I'm sure folk can think up some more objections to this disgraceful scheme so that these plans to replace valuable car parking space with a bit of greenery and and somewhere for people to sit down can be stopped in their tracks.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 21, 2016)

In other news, the notorious hoarding site in Brixton Water Lane is finally being built on:


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 21, 2016)

Probably isn't news, but listing for the Bowie Mural: Council to list Bowie mural and clear flowers - Brixton Blog


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 21, 2016)

If it is listed does someone become responsible for its upkeep?


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2016)

Some photos taken around Brixton this month:





















Photos: Brixton street scenes, March 2016 – buskers, cafes, graffiti and more


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2016)

This was a great party on Saturday - it had a proper festival spirit!



























In photos: Brixton Wonderland charity party at the Prince of Wales


----------



## Angellic (Mar 21, 2016)

Does that mean they'll still be used after the restoration?

Video: Brixton's Old Market Barrows


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi editor - I know you like taking photos - but how do all these lovely pics of bright (mostly white) young things on nights out enjoying themselves, help this thread? I know nightlife has always been an important part of Brixton - hey I've nothing against it - but don't these sort of endless photos of night time bar fun depict or even advertise Brixton as the sort of safe gentrified destination for the influx of affluent people so often derided on this thread?

Anyway it just reminds me I no longer can go out as often as I would like and that I'm becoming a miserable old git.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Hi editor - I know you like taking photos - but how do all these lovely pics of bright (mostly white) young things on nights out enjoying themselves, help this thread? I know nightlife has always been an important part of Brixton - hey I've nothing against it - but don't these sort of endless photos of night time bar fun depict or even advertise Brixton as the sort of safe gentrified destination for the influx of affluent people so often derided on this thread


FYI: it was a charity event for the Wonder Years Charity which works in The Gambia. The event was run by volunteers. I'm sure those benefiting from the thousands of pounds raised won't give much of a shit about the colour of the people who helped raise the money.

Oh, and I'd estimate that this thread has about 0.1% actual influence in attracting 'affluent people' to come to Brixton for "night time bar fun". 

Your post has quite pissed me off, btw.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 21, 2016)

Still makes me feel old.


----------



## Ol Nick (Mar 22, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Probably isn't news, but listing for the Bowie Mural: Council to list Bowie mural and clear flowers - Brixton Blog


It's become more of an organic slime tribute than a floral tribute over the last week.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2016)

Ol Nick said:


> It's become more of an organic slime tribute than a floral tribute over the last week.


They've cut it back considerably already: 






David Bowie mural in Brixton to be protected by local listing as council considers permanent memorial


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2016)

In other news, here's some pics from the exhibition at the 198 Contemporary Arts & Learning in Railton Road in SE24,“Rockers Soulheads & Lovers: Sound Systems back in Da Day.”
















Rockers Soulheads & Lovers: Sound Systems back in Da Day – exhibition at 198 Contemporary Arts, Railton Rd, SE24

And from Offline the night before:
















Friday 18th March 2016, Brixton party night at the Offline Club, Prince Albert, 418 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London SW9, with DJs playing ska, d'n'b, electro, indie, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly and skiffle

*both events were free


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 22, 2016)

editor said:


> FYI: it was a charity event for the Wonder Years Charity which works in The Gambia. The event was run by volunteers. I'm sure those benefiting from the thousands of pounds raised won't give much of a shit about the colour of the people who helped raise the money.
> 
> Oh, and I'd estimate that this thread has about 0.1% actual influence in attracting 'affluent people' to come to Brixton for "night time bar fun".
> 
> Your post has quite pissed me off, btw.




Hooray for white saviours 

More POC noted in the next set of pics. Balance restored.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Hooray for white saviours


Wow.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 22, 2016)

editor said:


> Wow.



There are no cookies left.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2016)

poptyping said:


> There are no cookies left.


I've no idea what you're on about, neither have any interest in pursuing whatever argument it is you're looking for, especially if you're going to post up divisive, childish and crass misrepresentations like, "Hooray for white saviours." I've got far better things to do today, thanks.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 22, 2016)

Am I going to get flamed or banned if I say it was nice of you to post up a pic of an older person to make Friend of Dorothy feel a bit better??


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Am I going to get flamed or banned if I say it was nice of you to post up a pic of an older person to make Friend of Dorothy feel a bit better??


He was the charming bloke who was greeting everyone at the 198.

Truth is, there's usually a wide mix of ages at most places I go to, although I do sometimes have moments when I look around and realise I'm probably the oldest person in the room. I can't do anything about that of course, and if I'm enjoying myself (and no one seems to object to my presence) then I don't see what's to be gained by worrying about it.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 22, 2016)

I wouldn't mind retrieving the album sleeve which I left at the Bowie memorial. I wonder whether it's already been binned?


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> I wouldn't mind retrieving the album sleeve which I left at the Bowie memorial. I wonder whether it's already been binned?


I think quite a items got half inched or blown away in the wind. I've also seen loads of posters and artefacts slowly becoming unstuck over time, or disintegrating due to the effects of wind and frost. I'd consider that cover lost.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 22, 2016)

Someone probably nabbed it hoping there was some vinyl inside. I should have gifted them some anthrax or something. (Only joking, Mrs May.)


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 22, 2016)

editor said:


> I've no idea what you're on about, neither have any interest in pursuing whatever argument it is you're looking for, especially if you're going to post up divisive, childish and crass misrepresentations like, "Hooray for white saviours." I've got far better things to do today, thanks.




Of course you don't  enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 22, 2016)

editor said:


> He was the charming bloke who was greeting everyone at the 198.
> 
> Truth is, there's usually a wide mix of ages at most places I go to, although I do sometimes have moments when I look around and realise I'm probably the oldest person in the room. I can't do anything about that of course, and if I'm enjoying myself (and no one seems to object to my presence) then I don't see what's to be gained by worrying about it.



The constant pictures of people out enjoying themselves - how dare they. 
Much prefer your ones of buildings etc. especially at night-time. Nice and desolate, lonely etc.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> The constant pictures of people out enjoying themselves - how dare they.
> Much prefer your ones of buildings etc. especially at night-time. Nice and desolate, lonely etc.


Well, that's my favourite kind of shots too, but - dammit - people keep getting in the way sometimes!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 22, 2016)

For those not suffering from workshop fatigue

The Brixton Exchange 2


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 22, 2016)

editor said:


> Your post has quite pissed me off, btw.


 Not sure why - it was a genuine question. Expected a spirited defence of role of night in Brixton or something.  Thought I was the hormonally irratable one around here. I rarely comment on your photos - am I not allowed an opinion of them? 



poptyping said:


> Hooray for white saviours
> 
> More POC noted in the next set of pics. Balance restored.


  I think that is fair coment and you could have replied with better grace.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Not sure why - it was a genuine question. Expected a spirited defence of role of night in Brixton or something.


Unlike almost all of the other club nights in Brixton, this one is entirely run by volunteers with all the money going to charity. I think that's something worth recording, but if you're telling me that they don't "help" this thread (whatever that means), you're going to have to explain to me what kind of photos would.

I share hundreds of Brixton photos every month covering all sorts of topics, and have done for decades, but if you're going to start criticising me for doing so, I'd appreciate some clarity.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm not sure why a photographer, who has been documenting all elements of Brixton life in pictures for a very long time, should have to justify one set of images showing one local event because it has too many young white people having fun and may/may not be representative of the oft discussed gentrification issues affecting the local community.

Those images may do that, or not, but a photographer who simply documents the area is just showing more images from the area. What those images say about the area or how the area might be changing for better or worse is not for the photographer to defend. It just is what it is.

I'll admit I looked at that set of pics and thought 'young, white, wealthy...yippee', but my feelings about that are no more the fault of the person documenting that time, place, those people, than my abhorrence at war photography showing horrendous violence or pictures of dead babies washing up on beaches. 

Documenting what is happening does not make you complicit or approving of that which you are recording.

It might, if you start defending that which you are recording or actively promote what you are documenting, and that is worth discussing in an intelligent way and not snide jibes.

As for charity events, well, sometimes charity is more for the ego of those involved than the cause which may/may not receive any help.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 23, 2016)

"dont shoot the messenger"


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 23, 2016)

Ed's a photographer, he's been documenting the good, bad and indifferent of Brixton and elsewhere for years. What an odd criticism.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 23, 2016)

People just want to jump on bandwagons. There's many others to jump on however.


----------



## wurlycurly (Mar 23, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm not sure why a photographer, who has been documenting all elements of Brixton life in pictures for a very long time, should have to justify one set of images showing one local event because it has too many young white people having fun and may/may not be representative of the oft discussed gentrification issues affecting the local community.
> 
> Those images may do that, or not, but a photographer who simply documents the area is just showing more images from the area. What those images say about the area or how the area might be changing for better or worse is not for the photographer to defend. It just is what it is.
> 
> ...



None of this is as important as Friendofdorothy, who is feeling old.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 23, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm not sure why a photographer, who has been documenting all elements of Brixton life in pictures for a very long time, should have to justify one set of images showing one local event because it has too many young white people having fun and may/may not be representative of the oft discussed gentrification issues affecting the local community.
> 
> Those images may do that, or not, but a photographer who simply documents the area is just showing more images from the area. What those images say about the area or how the area might be changing for better or worse is not for the photographer to defend. It just is what it is.
> 
> ...



I don't see how FOD's question was "snide".


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2016)

Here's some pics of more Brixton nightlife, this time of the lovely Experience bar. These days, I feel inclined not to post up about such hidden old school gems, but I've been nagged to death to give them a plug, so here it is. I might be doing a night there soon too. 





















Former Queen's Head regulars will recognise many familiar faces in here!

A late night club for Brixton – Experience Acoustic Bar & Club, 88 Loughborough Road, Brixton, SW9


----------



## LadyV (Mar 23, 2016)

Apologies for taking the focus away from people feeling old and who the Ed should and shouldn't be taking pictures of (imo it's good to see these things as I don't get to nearly enough local events so I like them) but can anyone tell me if having a toilet on the premises or access to one is any part of having a food/bar licence? For the third evening in a row, last night I almost got pee-ed on my a bloke by the delivery trolleys outside Iceland and quite frankly it pisses me off. And it wasn't by someone who is living on the street or has no where else to go, it was a bloke in a suit who I think had come from the market. I'm quite moderate in my views about the changes in Brixton, the new bars, pop up restaurants, Pop etc but one thing that does annoy me off is that there's no where near enough toilets to support it all, do you think any of that is discussed when people come up with these bright ideas? It's so bad over the weekend that the cleaners at the station have to bleach pretty much the entire covered walk way from Brixton Station Road to Atlantic Road on a Monday morning, it's disgusting.

Rant over


----------



## LadyV (Mar 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Here's some pics of more Brixton nightlife, this time of the lovely Experience bar. These days, I feel inclined not to post up about such hidden old school gems, but I've been nagged to death to give them a plug, so here it is. I might be doing a night there soon too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I never, I've walked past this place so many times and always assumed it was closed, never seen anyone near it, you learn something new every day


----------



## teuchter (Mar 23, 2016)

LadyV said:


> can anyone tell me if having a toilet on the premises or access to one is any part of having a food/bar licence?
> Rant over



Yes it is.

It's certainly part of the building regulations requirements when you fit out a new bar or restaurant, at least.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2016)

LadyV said:


> Well I never, I've walked past this place so many times and always assumed it was closed, never seen anyone near it, you learn something new every day


It has the most unassuming of entrances and is a real hidden gem - it feels like you've stepped back to the Brixton of the 80s!


----------



## LadyV (Mar 23, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Yes it is.


Well either some places are going against the terms of their licence or people aren't using the facilities they provide which probably means they're manky


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2016)

LadyV said:


> Apologies for taking the focus away from people feeling old and who the Ed should and shouldn't be taking pictures of (imo it's good to see these things as I don't get to nearly enough local events so I like them) but can anyone tell me if having a toilet on the premises or access to one is any part of having a food/bar licence? For the third evening in a row, last night I almost got pee-ed on my a bloke by the delivery trolleys outside Iceland and quite frankly it pisses me off. And it wasn't by someone who is living on the street or has no where else to go, it was a bloke in a suit who I think had come from the market. I'm quite moderate in my views about the changes in Brixton, the new bars, pop up restaurants, Pop etc but one thing that does annoy me off is that there's no where near enough toilets to support it all, do you think any of that is discussed when people come up with these bright ideas? It's so bad over the weekend that the cleaners at the station have to bleach pretty much the entire covered walk way from Brixton Station Road to Atlantic Road on a Monday morning, it's disgusting.
> 
> Rant over


There's nowhere near enough toilets in Brixton and hasn't been for ages. The new places don't seem to have to provide any, so I've become well used to people from the Villaaaaage using the surrounding area as their personal toilet at night.  Electric Ave gets it particularly bad, as does Carlton Mansions, which stinks in the morning.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 23, 2016)

editor said:


> It has the most unassuming of entrances and is a real hidden gem - it feels like you've stepped back to the Brixton of the 80s!


Shhh, don't tell everyone!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 23, 2016)

LadyV said:


> Well either some places are going against the terms of their licence or people aren't using the facilities they provide which probably means they're manky


The problem is that there tends to be a delay between the act of drinking and the requirement to use the facilities. So one finds oneself with a need for those facilities after one has left the premises. As far as I can see the only solution, without the provision of public toilets is not to drink. Or, not have a drink less than say an hour before leaving the premises.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 23, 2016)

The question of whether the arrangement in Brixton Village (toilets provided but you have to pay for them) is legal has been discussed before on here but I can't remember the conclusion.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 23, 2016)

teuchter said:


> The question of whether the arrangement in Brixton Village (toilets provided but you have to pay for them) is legal has been discussed before on here but I can't remember the conclusion.



There's also probably a ratio of toilet facilities to the number of covers. How many covers has Brixton Village got? Add up all those little cramped tables and it must be HUGE.


----------



## LadyV (Mar 23, 2016)

teuchter said:


> The question of whether the arrangement in Brixton Village (toilets provided but you have to pay for them) is legal has been discussed before on here but I can't remember the conclusion.



I think there's only one in the village though, the market has two I think, either way hardly enough for the amount of people going there


----------



## Maharani (Mar 23, 2016)

teuchter said:


> The problem is that there tends to be a delay between the act of drinking and the requirement to use the facilities. So one finds oneself with a need for those facilities after one has left the premises. As far as I can see the only solution, without the provision of public toilets is not to drink. Or, not have a drink less than say an hour before leaving the premises.


Don't see many drunk women pissing on the streets of Brixton .


----------



## LadyV (Mar 23, 2016)

teuchter said:


> The problem is that there tends to be a delay between the act of drinking and the requirement to use the facilities. So one finds oneself with a need for those facilities after one has left the premises. As far as I can see the only solution, without the provision of public toilets is not to drink. Or, not have a drink less than say an hour before leaving the premises.



But surely people know this,  you go to the toilet before you leave and then exercise some bladder control, the street is not a toilet


----------



## LadyV (Mar 23, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Don't see many drunk women pissing on the streets of Brixton .



I never have but I imagine you do, no where near the amount of men that do it though, this lady certainly wouldn't!


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2016)

Looking over Barrington Road last night.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 23, 2016)

LadyV said:


> I never have but I imagine you do, no where near the amount of men that do it though


I've only ever seen one woman, right outside kfc. She was well known, perhaps still is, on the streets 10 years ago. Tbf, I don't go out much in Brixton anymore. editor what's your experience of this?


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I've only ever seen one woman, right outside kfc. She was well known, perhaps still is, on the streets 10 years ago. Tbf, I don't go out much in Brixton anymore. editor what's your experience of this?


Probably 98% men. At least when women do it they generally seem to do it between/behind cars* so the piss goes down the drain, rather than the men who happily piss all over walls, doors etc. 

*at least that's what I've seen.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 23, 2016)

LadyV said:


> But surely people know this,  you go to the toilet people you leave and then exercise some bladder control, the street is not a toilet


It's not unusual for the journey home after a night out in London to take one or two hours. There are limits to bladder control and not everyone is equal in this regard.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 23, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Don't see many drunk women pissing on the streets of Brixton .


I have. I have occasionally been assigned the role of "lookout" in such circumstances. It's not as straightforward for women as it is for men so they do it less and will tend to look for more secluded locations, but women are also liable to find themselves in a situation with limited options.


----------



## LadyV (Mar 23, 2016)

teuchter said:


> It's not unusual for the journey home after a night out in London to take one or two hours. There are limits to bladder control and not everyone is equal in this regard.



I get that but to need to go by the time you get to the station, when you've come from the market or somewhere local?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 23, 2016)

Maharani said:


> People just want to jump on bandwagons. There's many others to jump on however.



The pointless attacks on Editor bandwagon seems to have an increasing number of passengers


teuchter said:


> I don't see how FOD's question was "snide".



Did I say it was?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 23, 2016)

I have to be very caught short, like back teeth floating, to piss in the street....and even then I'll try and find a bush. I hate people who piss up building and fences etc


----------



## Maharani (Mar 23, 2016)

I've seen lots of day time street pissers  round my way too. Unreal.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 23, 2016)

Round the back of the co op in Tulse Hill seems to be a piss point


----------



## LadyV (Mar 23, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I have to be very caught short, like back teeth floating, to piss in the street....and even then I'll try and find a bush. I hate people who piss up building and fences etc



I think it might be a generation thing, male friends my age and above would be unlikely to do it, unless like you say caught very very short, however some younger friends couldn't care less and don't see what the problem is, even make a joke of it! Not all younger friends though, some are horrified by thought of it.

I guess in some ways parents don't help, when out with a very close friend recently, her 5 year old son was caught short and she got him to go in a corner up a wall, at what age do you teach a child that that's not really acceptable as an adult?


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 23, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Don't see many drunk women pissing on the streets of Brixton .


that's probably because they are doing it in my yard


----------



## TopCat (Mar 23, 2016)

Not sure I am happy with the Premier Inn being built on Colharbour Lane. I can see all the happy tokers getting moved on out of the pub next door. Where will we go?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 23, 2016)

LadyV said:


> But surely people know this,  you go to the toilet before you leave and then exercise some bladder control, the street is not a toilet



You're assuming that said people give a fuck. Most of them obviously don't!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 23, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I have to be very caught short, like back teeth floating, to piss in the street....and even then I'll try and find a bush. I hate people who piss up building and fences etc



If I've ever needed to piss on the street - and like you, I have to be in a state of imminent trouser-flooding to do so! - I either piss up a tree, or into the gutter, never on someone's fence or wall.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 23, 2016)

Trouser flooding, must remember that one!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 23, 2016)

Into a gutter or on a parked car are both acceptable.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Don't see many drunk women pissing on the streets of Brixton .


I thought men have a physical weakness - caused by the presence of the prostate gland and the interaction of associated circuitry.
Maybe when we are all "chipped" they will be able to resolve this design defect.

Come to think of it maybe "they" will install an auto stop mechanism so people don't drink to excess anyway. Wonder what effect that would have on "the scene"?


----------



## irf520 (Mar 23, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Round the back of the co op in Tulse Hill seems to be a piss point



Leithcote Path in Streatham. Used to be graffiti on a wall down there saying "Piss here" with an arrow pointing to where everyone took a piss.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 23, 2016)

irf520 said:


> Leithcote Path in Streatham. Used to be graffiti on a wall down there saying "Piss here" with an arrow pointing to where everyone took a piss.



  Walking with my 3 year old last week down Leithcote Path  "Mummy, oh NOOOO someone has dropped their bottle".  "oh there's another one", "and another one".."ANOTHER one"... repeat approx 15 time:  "so many people have lost their bottles - they must be sad... "


----------



## Manter (Mar 23, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I thought men have a physical weakness - caused by the presence of the prostate gland and the interaction of associated circuitry.
> Maybe when we are all "chipped" they will be able to resolve this design defect.
> 
> Come to think of it maybe "they" will install an auto stop mechanism so people don't drink to excess anyway. Wonder what effect that would have on "the scene"?


Many women have had children which (at the risk of tmi) means you need to go to the loo more often and for many are much less likely to be able to hold it without leakage.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 23, 2016)

Here comes the great urban 'Who needs to go the most' War!


----------



## peterkro (Mar 23, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I've only ever seen one woman, right outside kfc. She was well known, perhaps still is, on the streets 10 years ago. Tbf, I don't go out much in Brixton anymore. editor what's your experience of this?


I.ve seen that woman but it is some time ago, a street fixture of Brixton.I've seen her pissing against the town hall wall at 2pm on a sunny afternoon.


----------



## Manter (Mar 23, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Here comes the great urban 'Who needs to go the most' War!


Gets popcorn


----------



## T & P (Mar 23, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Into a gutter or on a parked car are both acceptable.


 Or on a bicycle rack too. Bonus points for getting all the bike seats thoroughly soaked.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 23, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Hooray for white saviours
> 
> More POC noted in the next set of pics. Balance restored.









*A simple lesson.*​


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2016)

LadyV said:


> I'm quite moderate in my views about the changes in Brixton, the new bars, pop up restaurants, Pop etc but one thing that does annoy me off is that there's no where near enough toilets to support it all, do you think any of that is discussed when people come up with these bright ideas? It's so bad over the weekend that the cleaners at the station have to bleach pretty much the entire covered walk way from Brixton Station Road to Atlantic Road on a Monday morning, it's disgusting.
> 
> Rant over



Fair comment.

I now no longer live in central Brixton but think its yet another example of way residents are treated. They are expected to like it or lump it. Central Brixton is and always has had a residential population. Its part of what makes Brixton special. Its not just a shopping centre or an entertainment centre. Council forget this.

There is someone I bump into at consultation meetings who has made it his mission to tell Council about this. He lives in central Brixton. So the Council are well aware of this issue.

The toilets outside Tate Library have been closed for years. Says something that the Victorians saw it a public good to have toilets.

Its also an issue in other parts of London. In central London many public toilets have been closed. Westminster and City of London corporation now charge 50p to use there public toilets ( the ones they have not closed). And they are the wealthiest Councils in London. Really annoys me City of London now charge. They say they cannot afford it otherwise.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2016)

teuchter said:


> For those not suffering from workshop fatigue
> 
> The Brixton Exchange 2



Worth quoting from this as not everyone clicks on links:



> *The Brixton Exchange 2 will be a day of workshops and exchanges, using creative approaches to discuss Brixton’s community heritage – what it is, how do we hold on to it, and what can we learn from others. The aim is to give voice to a wide spectrum of Brixton’s community both past and present. *
> 
> This event follows on from Anchor & Magnet's first Brixton Exchange in 2013, which brought together over 100 local residents, community activists, artists, academics and others to discuss questions of urban regeneration and community ownership in Brixton and elsewhere.
> 
> The past 3 years have seen incredibly rapid change in Brixton and the beginning of major initiatives which will bring further changes. Community activism has also been on the rise. As a 5-year council heritage project begins, we want to ask: what (and who) is being lost, what to hold on to and how, what is the experience of other community/activist groups past and present, and how these stories should be represented and shared more widely? How does heritage become the inheritance of future generations and how can it serve present and future communities?



Its being done by Anchor and Magnet who I rate highly:

*Anchor & Magnet*
Organiser of The Brixton Exchange 2


 _Organiser Twitter Profile_ anchorandmagnet 
Anchor & Magnet is an artists project based in Brixton started by Barby Asante, Katy Beinart and Kate Theophilus in 2012. Our name reflects a shared interest in place, identity, migration and belonging. 

https://anchorandmagnet.org


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Here's some pics of more Brixton nightlife, this time of the lovely Experience bar. These days, I feel inclined not to post up about such hidden old school gems, but I've been nagged to death to give them a plug, so here it is. I might be doing a night there soon too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is a relatively new addition to the areas nightlife, formerly an African social club I believe, a few weeks back you posted of the former queens head landlord was deejaying at a mystery LJ venue......... is this it ?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Is it just me or is St Patrick's day not so much of a big thing around Brixton?
> 
> .



I noticed less activity in central London. The 100th Anniversary of the Easter Rising is this year and I think some of my Irish friends are going over. Saving themselves for serious drinking then.

Not surprising but this country is not doing much in connection with it. It should. There is exhibition at the Photographers Gallery. In other countries it is more important.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2016)

Brixton does have a connection with the Irish struggle for independence. The death by hunger strike of Terence MacSwiney.





> [*]"I am confident that my death will do more to smash the British Empire than my release." (On his hunger strike)
> [*]"I want you to bear witness that I die as a Soldier of the Irish Republic." His last words to a visiting priest.


----------



## Marjan (Mar 23, 2016)

Just seen this - A Teacher from Jubilee School in Brixton/Tulse Hill is trying to raise money to take the Year 5 children on a trip to the West End to see Stomp:

_"As part of our topic we watched some clips from Stomp and the children loved it! Having looked into going to see Stomp, we realised it was a lot of money to ask our parents for. So we have decided to create our own videos in the hope that you'll see them and help us get there. Very few, if any, of our children have experienced the magic of West End Theatre despite it being only a few miles from Brixton. It's time to fix this and there is only one way to get there - with your help!

Please donate what you can - you can choose your special THANK YOU REWARD on the right hand side of this page!

Please also SPREAD THE WORD by sharing this page with your friends, family and colleagues." - The Brixton Stomp!


_


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> this is a relatively new addition to the areas nightlife, formerly an African social club I believe, a few weeks back you posted of the former queens head landlord was deejaying at a mystery LJ venue......... is this it ?


The very same. It was an African restaurant before.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 24, 2016)

[


Gramsci said:


> I noticed less activity in central London. The 100th Anniversary of the Easter Rising is this year and I think some of my Irish friends are going over. Saving themselves for serious drinking then.
> 
> Not surprising but this country is not doing much in connection with it. It should. There is exhibition at the Photographers Gallery. In other countries it is more important.








I'm going over. On the train now in fact. We tend to go to family every Easter but this should be especially interesting. There was a fair bit of stuff going on last year too.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 24, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Hi editor - I know you like taking photos - but how do all these lovely pics of bright (mostly white) young things on nights out enjoying themselves, help this thread? I know nightlife has always been an important part of Brixton - hey I've nothing against it - but don't these sort of endless photos of night time bar fun depict or even advertise Brixton as the sort of safe gentrified destination for the influx of affluent people so often derided on this thread?
> 
> Anyway it just reminds me I no longer can go out as often as I would like and that I'm becoming a miserable old git.


How about this for a date for your diary, friend of dorothy?



It promises to have glamour and IT IS FREE.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 24, 2016)

Just giving a plug to Kata Kata the galette cafe on Brixton Hill (next to Negril). £16 for 2 people - we shared a huge jerk tofu galette which comes with nice salad, each had a fresh juice and then shared a sweet crepe. As ever the food was amazing and friendly service. The sweet crepe has strawberry, white chocolate and granola - sounds weird - was AMAZING! 

Need to lie down now...............

Do go!


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2016)

I was at the press launch of Bario last night. They've done a really good job inside the place - the décor is very nicely done.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Just giving a plug to Kata Kata the galette cafe on Brixton Hill (next to Negril). £16 for 2 people - we shared a huge jerk tofu galette which comes with nice salad, each had a fresh juice and then shared a sweet crepe. As ever the food was amazing and friendly service. The sweet crepe has strawberry, white chocolate and granola - sounds weird - was AMAZING!
> 
> Need to lie down now...............
> 
> Do go!



Is that a special offer or just their normal prices?


----------



## discobastard (Mar 24, 2016)

editor said:


> I was at the press launch of Bario last night. They've done a really good job inside the place - the décor is very nicely done.


It does look rather psychedelic in the press pictures. Did you try the food?


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2016)

discobastard said:


> It does look rather psychedelic in the press pictures. Did you try the food?
> View attachment 85008


Yes, it was pretty good. I tried a load of the cocktails too, and some were quite nice, but the pricing was very much nu-Brixton (all £8.50/£9) so it won't be my new regular haunt.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 24, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Is that a special offer or just their normal prices?



Standard prices - so very good value IMHO


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 24, 2016)

CH1 said:


> How about this for a date for your diary, friend of dorothy?
> 
> 
> 
> It promises to have glamour and IT IS FREE.



Glamour and free! Thank you.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Standard prices - so very good value IMHO



Will give it a try at some point. Love gallettes and jerk tofu sounds fit. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 24, 2016)

make sure you share to have any chance of room for a sweet one (unless you are a greedy bugger!)


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2016)

We're playing Market House tomorrow night - admission free for urbanites (just message me for guest list!)








> There'll be nothing but pure dance pop upstairs in the Market House on Friday night, with Brixton's fun-loving Offline Club crew serving up a spontaneous, fast moving, genre-leaping mix of party sounds to kick-start the weekend.
> 
> DJs Ms Jizzy Rascal, DJ Editor and Ben Port were spinning tunes from Bowie to Kate Bush to Blur to Prince Buster to Beyoncé to Blondie in a party-fuelled atmosphere.



Friday 25th March 2016, DJ night at Offline Club, Upstairs at Market House, 443 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London SW9, with DJs playing ska, electro, indie, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly and skiffle


----------



## Winot (Mar 24, 2016)

A jerk tofu galette sounds as enticing as Aubrey's "saveloy on a bed of lychees" from Life is Sweet, but each to their own.


----------



## Angellic (Mar 24, 2016)

Winot said:


> A jerk tofu galette sounds as enticing as Aubrey's "saveloy on a bed of lychees" from Life is Sweet, but each to their own.



Do you think it's fusion?


----------



## Winot (Mar 24, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Do you think it's fusion?



I think it's a car crash.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 24, 2016)

Winot said:


> A jerk tofu galette sounds as enticing as Aubrey's "saveloy on a bed of lychees" from Life is Sweet, but each to their own.



It's almost like Alan Partridge's 'beef sponge'.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 24, 2016)

Well I can happily report that Mr Sparkybird who is a confirmed meat eater, pronounced it 'delicious' and tried to nab my half...

Go on give it a try...


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 24, 2016)

Winot said:


> A jerk tofu galette sounds as enticing as Aubrey's "saveloy on a bed of lychees" from Life is Sweet, but each to their own.


I drink quite a bit in The Coach and Horses in Soho. I don't however eat there. Not because its a vegetarian menu but because the vegetarian menu has such delights as "tofish and chips" which looks about as good as it sounds.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2016)

Is it veggie knocking time again?! 

I've lost count of the times that meat eating friends who have turned up their noses at something then go on to try it and realise that it's actually fucking tasty.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 24, 2016)

Tofish is delicious!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 24, 2016)

Whenever there's sharing food, meat eaters ALWAYS nab most the vegetarian sandwiches / pizza / whatever for themselves. Bastards. 

Jerk tofu sounds amazing, will have to try.


----------



## ash (Mar 24, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> Tofish is delicious!


I prefer holoumish


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> Tofish is delicious!


The halloumi 'fish and chips' they do at Terre a Terre in Brighton is one of the most exquisite dishes I have ever tasted.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 24, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> Tofish is delicious!




We were in a place called Rasa a while back. *That's *a veggie restaurant. Without a vomitus fake meat product in sight.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 24, 2016)

All the way in Syndham, but this place is supposed to be great: CALABASH


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> All the way in Syndham, but this place is supposed to be great: CALABASH


That's an, err, 'interesting' web site!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 24, 2016)

ash said:


> I'm We were in a place called Rasa a while back. *That's *a veggie restaurant. Without a vomitus fake meat product in sight.




Rasa is lovely. Tofu is not fake meat. I am not a fan of fake meat myself but tofu is one of my favourite foods.  Sad that we can buy so llittle of it in the UK.

editor I was at TaT Sat night... Omg.. Sooo lush.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 24, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> Rasa is lovely. Tofu is not fake meat. I am not a fan of fake meat myself but tofu is one of my favourite foods.  Sad that we can buy so llittle of it in the UK.


I think your putting words in ash's mouth there 

Tofu is indeed not fake meat and I love it too. Tofish is though. It's tofu trying to be fish - "tofish".


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 24, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> I think your putting words in ash's mouth there
> 
> Tofu is indeed not fake meat and I love it too. Tofish is though. It's tofu trying to be fish - "tofish".



"Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day; teach a man tofish - and you feed him for a lifetime"

True that. Although a bit gender specific.


----------



## ash (Mar 24, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> Rasa is lovely. Tofu is not fake meat. I am not a fan of fake meat myself but tofu is one of my favourite foods.  Sad that we can buy so llittle of it in the UK.
> 
> editor I was at TaT Sat night... Omg.. Sooo lush.


That quote wasn't mine - weird??

I've been to Rasa and found it average. I generally don't like tofu as its spongy smd


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> editor I was at TaT Sat night... Omg.. Sooo lush.


I CRAVE their food!


----------



## ash (Mar 24, 2016)

editor said:


> I CRAVE their food!


Is it worth a trip to Brighton for ????


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2016)

ash said:


> Is it worth a trip to Brighton for ????


I've done it for a birthday but then Brighton does come with the added bonus of having loads of things to see/do and the chance to wander over the beach and gaze forlornly at the rusting remains of the West Pier. Plus it's only an hour from Brixton.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 25, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> I think your putting words in ash's mou.  there
> 
> Tofu is indeed not fake meat and I love it too. Tofish is though. It's tofu trying to be fish - "tofish".



Mr Retro - it is just a name. Ime it is not flavoured to make it fishy. Sometimes it is wrapped in nori which gives it that sea like flavour. Not like fake meats products trying to emulate the flavour and texture of chicken for example. In my opinion anyway. Personally i dont like those prodects but dont have a problem with those who do either.

Struggling overseas on crap comms so apologirs for spelling and rubbish quoting etc


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 25, 2016)

ash  - see above sorry for misquotes.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 25, 2016)

I did the trip to Brighton with my little veggy group of friends. We visit other cities to check out the veggie restaurants from time to time staying in youth hostels.  Now I have kids it's very rare I eat out so it's fun. Brighton has tons, Terre a Terre, Food for Friends, v'bites, 1847, the veggie pub and the yha is great.  Edinburgh`s David Banns is probably the best ime .... ash - so yeah wirth the trip for me anyway!


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 25, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> I did the trip to Brighton with my little veggy group of friends. We visit other cities to check out the veggie restaurants from time to time staying in youth hostels.  Now I have kids it's very rare I eat out so it's fun. Brighton has tons, Terre a Terre, Food for Friends, v'bites, 1847, the veggie pub and the yha is great.  Edinburgh`s David Banns is probably the best ime .... ash - so yeah wirth the trip for me anyway!


Have ye tried Cafe Paradiso in Cork? I've never been but it's apparently incredible.


----------



## Winot (Mar 25, 2016)

Terre a Terre is excellent. I've got nothing against good vegetarian food. Vanilla Black (just off Chancery Lane) is good too. And Tooting curries.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2016)

Last call for tonight's gig. Message me for free guest places - and Amstel is just £4 a pint all night for tonight 







Tonight: Britpop to Beyoncé – a Brixton Buzz Easter special, Fri 25th March. Guest list places available!


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2016)

Update on Canterbury Square.






Work starts on Brixton’s new Canterbury Square overlooking Brixton Road


----------



## ash (Mar 25, 2016)

Winot said:


> Terre a Terre is excellent. I've got nothing against good vegetarian food. Vanilla Black (just off Chancery Lane) is good too. And Tooting curries.


Vanilla Black is my favourite, such a treat. My other half isn't veggie but it's probably his favourite restaurant too. He does sometimes mutter of the Chef that if he can do this with veg imagine what he could do with a pork chop .  The people who own it (including the Chef) are lovely too.

Also loving Chennai Dosa in Tooting at the moment but there are so many great restaurants there. It's a shame they don't deliver as its impossible to get a decent curry delivered round here.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 25, 2016)

Are there any good veggie places in Brixton?

Not for me, Ok!


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Are there any good veggie places in Brixton?
> 
> Not for me, Ok!


I really wanted to like the Veg Bar but it was a bit _meh_ when I tried the food there. It had only just opened, so maybe it's improved now. I hope so because I'd like the place to do well.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 25, 2016)

Tbh, I think it's gone down hill. Popped in tonight and the restaurant just stank of fried food, but not in a good way. Was busy though. Then I popped downstairs and was completely gob smacked! Cute, if a bit student like bar with live bands! Space even smaller than the windmill!!! 
Didn't stay, but looked interesting


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 25, 2016)

ash said:


> Vanilla Black is my favourite, such a treat. My other half isn't veggie but it's probably his favourite restaurant too. He does sometimes mutter of the Chef that if he can do this with veg imagine what he could do with a pork chop .  The people who own it (including the Chef) are lovely too.
> 
> Also loving Chennai Dosa in Tooting at the moment but there are so many great restaurants there. It's a shame they don't deliver as its impossible to get a decent curry delivered round here.



Vanilla Black is super popular. I've not been for many years but when we did go we were a little unimpressed with how much it relied on cheese (and I love cheese)... We had hoped for more originality. It's somewhere we've been meaning to try again for some time but it is rather pricey.  One day.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 26, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Tbh, I think it's gone down hill. Popped in tonight and the restaurant just stank of fried food, but not in a good way. Was busy though. Then I popped downstairs and was completely gob smacked! Cute, if a bit student like bar with live bands! Space even smaller than the windmill!!!
> Didn't stay, but looked interesting



The Smiths-Mancunian decor upstairs is rather niche. I found the food disappointing. And expensive.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 26, 2016)

Looks like I did a lot of 'popping' last night 
When veg bar first opened we had a couple of outstanding meals there, so they can do it! The last few times have been so disappointing that I don't think I'd give it another go. Shame really as I like the concept


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 26, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Looks like I did a lot of 'popping' last night
> When veg bar first opened we had a couple of outstanding meals there, so they can do it! The last few times have been so disappointing that I don't think I'd give it another go. Shame really as I like the concept



I still have not been. My friend went and said that the tofish was amazing but many others seem very meh about it.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2016)

I went there a little while ago and it was a bit underwhelming. The food was ok but the service was a bit shambolic and half-hearted. Also we hoped we could check out the bit downstairs after eating but there wasn't really anyone in there and it shut down early.


----------



## innit (Mar 26, 2016)

We've had a takeaway from them a couple of times.  The first time I thought it was a bit pricey for the size of the portions but very tasty. The second time it was really underwhelming.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm getting a bit addicted to Wetherspoons veggie breakfast and brunch. Crown & Sceptre is pretty chilled in the mornings.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Can anyone help on being a responsible citizen and properly disposing of low energy bulbs & batteries in (East) Brixton?
There used to be a special blue bin for this at the corner of Loughborough Road/Barrington Road.

That has now vanished. I did a quick Google and found numerous press releases from Lambeth saying they had started a new recycling service for these items with Recolight - at 20 locations approx including the one mentioned above - in 2013!

Trouble is since 2013 there is no info at all, and if you go to Recolight itself, their website displays, but cannot compute using my post code. Do they still exist - or is Lambeth "out of contract"?

On the way back from Barrington Road I managed to palm the old batteries off on Tescos (Warrior branch).

But that leaves me with 2 low energy lamps, which according to 2008 BBC News reports can kill - especially if you break them and use the hoover to blow mercury round your house.

Any ideas people?


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 26, 2016)

aren't there some outside Tesco on acre lane? I'm heading in Brixton this afternoon, so I could take a look if you like and report back...


----------



## CH1 (Mar 26, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> aren't there some outside Tesco on acre lane? I'm heading in Brixton this afternoon, so I could take a look if you like and report back...


Please - would be v helpful. I suspect you will find the normal clothes/books etc still there, but probably no batteries/low energy bulbs.

Look forward to hearing.


----------



## Winot (Mar 26, 2016)

Not much help but just to add that the low energy bulb disposal has also gone from the corner of Kings Avenue and Clarence Avenue.


----------



## Manter (Mar 26, 2016)

Does anyone know if Brixton cycles are open Monday?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 26, 2016)

Manter said:


> Does anyone know if Brixton cycles are open Monday?



I don't know for definite but in the past they've tended to shut on bank holidays.


----------



## Manter (Mar 26, 2016)

thx.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 26, 2016)

Manter said:


> Does anyone know if Brixton cycles are open Monday?



No!


----------



## CH1 (Mar 26, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> aren't there some outside Tesco on acre lane? I'm heading in Brixton this afternoon, so I could take a look if you like and report back...





Winot said:


> Not much help but just to add that the low energy bulb disposal has also gone from the corner of Kings Avenue and Clarence Avenue.



Just found a message on the Lambeth Website:

*Light bulb and battery recycling is not currently available:*
We are looking into how we can provide this service.

So that's that, then. It seems they might still take them at Vale Street. I must phone up after Easter and find out.
Meanwhile - no local street recycling for low energy lamps/bulbs.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 26, 2016)

CH1 
So sadly there is no longer light bulb recycling outside Tesco's Acre Lane
Clothes, shoes and small electricals can be done there


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 26, 2016)

Oh, you just beat me to it!
Vale Street does take light bulbs incl low energy
Lambeth Reuse and Recycling Centre, SE27 9PA - Lambeth residents in cars only | Western Riverside

It's closed Tuesdays and Wednesdays, which always seem to be the days I think "I'll go to the dump"!


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 26, 2016)

Brixton Windmill (the ancient monument, not the pub!) is having a kids Easter Egg hunt tomorrow 2-4pm, under 11's, £1 per child
What's on - brixton windmill

They'll also be free tours of the Windmill


----------



## Winot (Mar 26, 2016)

We did the Windmill Brixton quiz today. And we won!


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 27, 2016)

Useful up to date information about Brixton in Russia Today - see Where Police Fear to Tread: Closer Look at EU’s Notorious Migrant Districts

Thanks Brixton Blog


----------



## CH1 (Mar 27, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> Useful up to date information about Brixton in Russia Today - see Where Police Fear to Tread: Closer Look at EU’s Notorious Migrant Districts
> Thanks Brixton Blog


What I find confusing is this competition to be the UK's biggest mosque. RT is saying it is the East London Mosque, but I thought it was the one in Morden which had a fire recently? - or maybe that doesn't count, because being it's an Ahmaddiya one at the liberal end of the spectrum?

I think we need to stand up for south London!
Baitul Futuh Mosque - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As for the rest of the RT stuff - I watch RT a lot, but I do recognise it is a bit like reverse Cognitive Behavioural Therapy - i.e. it is designed to make the viewer think the whole world is dissolving into anarchy and corruption. Sometimes they have riot video loops going in the background of news items to set the apocalyptic ambience.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> Useful up to date information about Brixton in Russia Today - see Where Police Fear to Tread: Closer Look at EU’s Notorious Migrant Districts
> 
> Thanks Brixton Blog



I listen to Sputnik radio ( digital radio version of RT) agree with CH1 about RT but would go further.

RT have been banging on about multiculturalism for a while. Since Russia went into Syria I noticed it a lot. 

RT discussion programmes have been saying Europe experiment in multiculturalism has failed. Europe is to soft and this leads to anarchy and disorder. Unlike Russia under Putin.

The article is the way Europe is portrayed in Russia. It encourages ordinary Russians to support Putin. ie this is what happens if you do not have a strong chauvinistic nationalist government. That is one weakens ones society from within. Line of RT is that Europes soft line on migrants means that it has brought terrorism and disorder on itself.

Its pretty nasty article. Im sure some on the right in Europe would agree with it. Putin has been accused of supporting right wing groups in Europe. Which are on the rise in Europe.

Europe is a mess of contradictions. At one point being open and tolerant and next putting up borders "Fortress Europe" to keep people out. But Europe as an idea its to be supported and argued about. Why I think leaving EU would be a mistake. Though many on left want UK out of EU.I also think this is the time to support migrants. When its not so popular. Why I attended the demo last week.

Europe has always been multicultural. Take Eastern Europe. Historically was a multicultural area pre WW2. One of the legacies of WW2 is that it much less so now.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 27, 2016)

Funnily enough today there was a Sky News feature on the dangers of Brixton at night.

Blessing For Revellers: Street Pastors On The Rise

This was about these street pastors who patrol entertainment zones such as Brixton looking for people "in trouble" who need assistance.

The 2m 25s clip was filmed recently in Brixton. Didn't recognise the street pastor people at all - but then all this must happen well past my bed time.

There was a short pastor-friendly comment from Anthony Pommell (414 Club). 
A young woman outside the Academy was fitted with flip flops which the pastors conveniently carry in their rucksacks - her high heels had given way. 
Two young women sitting on the pavement outside the POW were a bit spiky - they didn't fancy being helped if it was being done for religious motives.

No mention of riots or migrants, unlike RT.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Funnily enough today there was a Sky News feature on the dangers of Brixton at night.
> 
> Blessing For Revellers: Street Pastors On The Rise


OOh! 414 footage!


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2016)

Any idea where this "Brixton Summer Day & Night Terrace Party - Soundwave Launch Pt. 2" is going to be?

PoW? Or somewhere else?


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2016)

The 414 is amazing as ever tonight.


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 28, 2016)

editor said:


> Any idea where this "Brixton Summer Day & Night Terrace Party - Soundwave Launch Pt. 2" is going to be?
> 
> PoW? Or somewhere else?



Can the PoW take 7,563 punters?! Never mind the 43,637 ones who might turn up


----------



## CH1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> Can the PoW take 7,563 punters?! Never mind the 43,637 ones who might turn up


The only venue big enough for that surely is the Lido - incuding Brockwell Park.

Maybe the Lambeth Regeneration Team have hit on a another money spinner (taking their cue from the success of Pop)


----------



## T & P (Mar 28, 2016)

There are five trees felled by the wind on my street. Five! One poor bloke's car has been totalled. Bloody hell...


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 28, 2016)

CH1 said:


> The only venue big enough for that surely is the Lido - incuding Brockwell Park.
> 
> Maybe the Lambeth Regeneration Team have hit on a another money spinner (taking their cue from the success of Pop)


Good point - that's probably it ... brockwell park


----------



## leanderman (Mar 28, 2016)

Brixton still a no-go area: Website ridiculed for bizarre warnings about 'explosive' London areas


----------



## CH1 (Mar 28, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Brixton still a no-go area: Website ridiculed for bizarre warnings about 'explosive' London areas


A lot of it is twaddle obviously, including the comments, but this one gave me pause for thought:
*"Titus Groan*
I lived in Loughborough Rd. There was a gang that were systematically breaking in and taking everything - clothes, furniture, hi fi, the lot. They kicked the front door down at about 5am, tied me and my flat mate up & threatened us with a machete to reveal pin numbers etc. They were caught in the act on the next 'job'. My stuff included a very expensive Quad Hi Fi amongst other things of value. Not made up, fact."

I heard stories about the Barrier Block like that - back in the 1980s.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I heard stories about the Barrier Block like that - back in the 1980s.



I have as well. It was "hard to let" as soon as it was finished. I also heard that flats were squatted and Council officers took pragmatic view and were offering tenancies to squatters. As it was at that time hard to get anyone to live there.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I have as well. It was "hard to let" as soon as it was finished. I also heard that flats were squatted and Council officers took pragmatic view and were offering tenancies to squatters. As it was at that time hard to get anyone to live there.


Tis true. Prospective tenants took one look place and said "fuck that!"


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2016)

Yet more fucking luxury







More luxury for Brixton: former Harmony/Mingle bar converted to living space for the wealthy


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 29, 2016)

Depressing. The area is becoming a bit of a luxury ghetto.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 29, 2016)

editor said:


> Yet more fucking luxury
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liked for the write up not the content...  interesting to see photos of the George.  Hadn't seen these before and wondered what the pub looked like.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 29, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> All the way in Syndham, but this place is supposed to be great: CALABASH


The website is terrible though!


----------



## SmallWorldUrban (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Everyone, for those that knew Des who passed away recently, his funeral will be held at Honor Oak Crematorium at 9.30am this Thurday (31st March). Everyone is welcome. We'll be heading to Brixton after for drinks and sharing some memories (venue TBC - open to suggestions)


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2016)

It's great that they're encouraging people to register to vote, but something doesn't sit quite right with me here:






Ben & Jerry’s Give A Fudge tour dishes out free ice cream to encourage voter registration, Windrush Square 2nd April


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 30, 2016)

editor said:


> It's great that they're encouraging people to register to vote, but something doesn't sit quite right with me here:
> Ben & Jerry’s Give A Fudge tour dishes out free ice cream to encourage voter registration, Windrush Square 2nd April



Great publicity / brand awareness for them aimed right at their target demographic. While a lot of us older/more political/more cynical lot don't need the 'vote' message brought home, if it helps raise awareness amongst young people and makes them consider voting or getting politically active that's no bad thing in my book.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Great publicity / brand awareness for them aimed right at their target demographic. While a lot of us older/more political/more cynical lot don't need the 'vote' message brought home, if it helps raise awareness amongst young people and makes them consider voting or getting politically active that's no bad thing in my book.


I'm trying not to be cynical. Honest!


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2016)

Ben & Jerry's are owned by Unilever.



CHUMBAWAMBA LYRICS - Unilever


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2016)

editor said:


> It's great that they're encouraging people to register to vote, but something doesn't sit quite right with me here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeh but how often did you register to vote


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm sure he still reads the boards so I'd like to wish Onket all the best with his move to the south coast.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm going to try and get down to this tomorrow 
Friends of Carnegie Library to hold candlelight vigil on evening of library closure, 31st March


----------



## Fingers (Mar 30, 2016)

Got a front row seat at Sadiq Khan's transport manifesto launch this morning. Here is a picture of my docs.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 30, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Got a front row seat at Sadiq Khan's transport manifesto launch this morning. Here is a picture of my docs.
> 
> View attachment 85220


You could do with a bit of polish on them. 

Hear anything exciting to do with transport?


----------



## se5 (Mar 30, 2016)

Sad news



There seemed to be loads of Police there when I walked past at 6


----------



## ricbake (Mar 30, 2016)

se5 said:


> Sad news
> 
> 
> 
> There seemed to be loads of Police there when I walked past at 6




Helicopter landed in Myatts Field Park to collect one victim...


----------



## se5 (Mar 30, 2016)

ricbake said:


> Helicopter landed in Myatts Field Park to collect one victim...



The Standard has basic info - Teenager rushed to hospital after stabbing in south London - "The injuries are not thought to be life-threatening or life-changing at this stage."


----------



## se5 (Mar 30, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Got a front row seat at Sadiq Khan's transport manifesto launch this morning. Here is a picture of my docs.
> 
> View attachment 85220



Typical... you wait ages for a Mayoral candidate to visit Brixton then you get two in one week - the Green Mayoral candidate Sian Berry will be in Brixton tomorrow morning


----------



## Rushy (Mar 30, 2016)

editor said:


> I'm sure he still reads the boards so I'd like to wish Onket all the best with his move to the south coast.



Onket moved to the South Coast a number of years ago. He does not read the boards any more so I'll pass on the message. It'll mean alot to him. If he has a reply I'll be sure to post it here.


----------



## T & P (Mar 30, 2016)

ricbake said:


> Helicopter landed in Myatts Field Park to collect one victim...


 Was he presumably sent to another hospital? Because King's College is so near, a local park keeper using a wonky wheelbarrow would have still managed to get the victim to King's faster than an air ambulance.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 30, 2016)

T & P said:


> Was he presumably sent to another hospital? Because King's College is so near, a local park keeper using a wonky wheelbarrow would have still managed to get the victim to King's faster than an air ambulance.



Have they not finished the rooftop helipad yet, then?


----------



## T & P (Mar 30, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Have they not finished the rooftop helipad yet, then?


Good point. I didn't think they had as there were cranes about three weeks ago, but perhaps it's open for business now.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2016)

Just to clarify things : Onket finished his job in Brixton yesterday and so will not be around in Brixton any longer. I saw him and had a nice chat.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 31, 2016)

T & P said:


> Good point. I didn't think they had as there were cranes about three weeks ago, but perhaps it's open for business now.


I can see it from my window and can confirm the cranes are still there. It seems to be a neverending job, in the manner of the Brixton tube station refurbishment.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 31, 2016)

They are still landing in Ruskin Park.


----------



## LadyV (Mar 31, 2016)

se5 said:


> The Standard has basic info - Teenager rushed to hospital after stabbing in south London - "The injuries are not thought to be life-threatening or life-changing at this stage."


Eeek that's a little close for comfort. Explains all the sirens last night though


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2016)

Brixton sunset last night:







Look at this gem of a Brixton sunset over Coldharbour Lane last night


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2016)

And here's the utterly essential but thoroughly depressing Brixton round up for March:
Bonkers book-ish gyms, Cressingham Gardens and Bowie: Brixton Buzz March Round Up


----------



## Black Halo (Mar 31, 2016)

editor said:


> Ben & Jerry's are owned by Unilever.


But to be fair to the titular Ben & Jerry when they sold the brand they forced Unilever to accept the values at the same time and they have a board of directors that is "empowered to protect and defend Ben & Jerry's brand equity and integrity" (OK a bit market speak) so their products are fairtrade, employees are paid a living wage etc etc.

I do not disagree that Unilever are to be mistrusted but B&J have done their best to ensure their names have not been dragged through the mud and their personal values upheld (also I really like their ice cream).


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm having a birthday drink tomorrow at the Prince Albert. Be lovely to see some of you!







Come party with Brixton Buzz! Offline Club at the Prince Albert, Friday 1st April, 10pm-2am – FREE!


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2016)

editor said:


> Any idea where this "Brixton Summer Day & Night Terrace Party - Soundwave Launch Pt. 2" is going to be?
> 
> PoW? Or somewhere else?


Ah, it's by Valencia place were that awful Winter Wonderland thing (or whatever it was called) was.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 31, 2016)

editor said:


> Ah, it's by Valencia place were that awful Winter Wonderland thing (or whatever it was called) was.


They'll be lucky to get 5,000 on the old KwikSave roof.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 31, 2016)

Just putting this here, in case it's of interest:

Proposals & Exhibition Details - Acrelane Churchill


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> Just putting this here, in case it's of interest:
> 
> Proposals & Exhibition Details - Acrelane Churchill


Fuck, it's yet another pug ugly development of zero architectural merit.  And 'affordable' housing? Lol


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2016)

Thread continues here: Brixton news, rumour and general chat - April 2016


----------

